# Seguimento - Novembro 2006



## kimcarvalho (1 Nov 2006 às 00:37)

Ora aqui começa um novo mês, desta feita já em pleno Outono.  

Vamos ver como será de temperaturas e precipitação. Pelas previsões a longa distância parece ser com alguma chuva e cálido , o frio aparecerá apenas na segunda metade do mês ou talvez até mesmo nos seus últimos dias  
Recordo que já nos foi dito, pelo nosso mestre e mentor Seringador, que teremos um Outono e Inverno, chuvosos, mas cálidos!  

Começo o mês com céu limpo e 16,4ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2006 às 00:45)

Kim espero que tragas sorte a este mes já que foste tu que abriu o tópico Seringador desculpa lá mas seria tão bom que errasse na parte do Inverno cálido a parte do chuvoso já me agrada mas venha o frio que é o que se quer ohhh longa espera esta 

Neste momento continua o caliente 17,6ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Nov 2006 às 00:51)

miguel disse:


> Kim espero que tragas sorte a este mes já que foste tu que abriu o tópico Seringador desculpa lá mas seria tão bom que errasse na parte do Inverno cálido a parte do chuvoso já me agrada mas venha o frio que é o que se quer ohhh longa espera esta
> 
> Neste momento continua o caliente 17,6ºC



Hehehe, Essa de trazer sorte...  veremos miguel , que eu me recorde também nunca esperei tanto e com tanta ansiedade pelo frio a sério!


----------



## Fil (1 Nov 2006 às 01:24)

Pelo Seringador só vamos ter frio a sério no final do mês, sinceramente espero que não acerte (não leves a mal ).

Temperatura actual de 11,8ºC, 84% hr e 1018.2hPa.


----------



## Pedro Canelas (1 Nov 2006 às 07:52)

Bom dia a todos,

Começa um novo mês com a esperança que venham as primeiras nevadas para as nossas serras 
Neste momento tenho 16.1ºC com uma pressão de 1017 mb.

Abraços,
Um bom mês para todos


----------



## Minho (1 Nov 2006 às 11:03)

Bom Novembro para todos!

Finalmente as temperaturas estão um pouco mais baixas pelo menos aqui pelo Norte e principalmente pelo interior...


----------



## Santos (1 Nov 2006 às 11:18)

Viva Novembro  
Vamos ver o que nos reserva este mês, sinto que a neve já está a pensar por onde vai entrar para nos fazer uma surpresa que poderá não ser anunciada pelo avaliar dos modelos, mas que vem ai isso vem  

Por aqui neste momento 20,4 e céu algo nublado.


----------



## Dan (1 Nov 2006 às 13:03)

15,6ºC e céu nublado. Mínima de 10,2ºC esta manhã.


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2006 às 13:06)

Por Setúbal mínima de 16,8ºC neste momento já vai em 21,6ºC nunca mais saio disto semana após semana sempre mais de 20ºC não é normal  entramos em Setembro de manga curta


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Nov 2006 às 14:38)

A mínima desta noite foi de 15,9ºC, neste momento tenho 24,1ºC com céu parcialmente nublado, essencialmente por nuvens médias. No radar já são visiveis os aguaceiros previstos para o dia de hoje.  






O Rogpacheco é que se está a safar à grande hoje, com o que tem caído pela Madeira!


----------



## Hugo Santos (1 Nov 2006 às 16:23)

> 5ª Feira, 2 de Novembro de 2006
> 
> Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
> Chuva, por vezes moderada a forte a partir da manhã nas
> ...



Yupie!!!!


----------



## Seringador (1 Nov 2006 às 16:35)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ora aqui começa um novo mês, desta feita já em pleno Outono.
> 
> Vamos ver como será de temperaturas e precipitação. Pelas previsões a longa distância parece ser com alguma chuva e cálido , o frio aparecerá apenas na segunda metade do mês ou talvez até mesmo nos seus últimos dias
> Recordo que já nos foi dito, pelo nosso mestre e mentor Seringador, que teremos um Outono e Inverno, chuvosos, mas cálidos!
> ...



Boas Kim! 
A minha previsão para o Inverno é de temperado no geral, mas que existe muita possibilidade de entradas frias de Oeste através de depressões cavadas como aconteceu em 55/56 e se virem a previsão no blog para Fevereiro e Março...  isso acontecer teria de ser num padrão de storm track e bloqueio na gronelândia, ouviram bem de Oeste e não de N , apesar que de norte já era bem bom no fim deste mês? 
e Fil sinceramente espero estar enganado, mas prefiro agora uma anormalidade positiva nas temperaturas nas várias camadas da atmosfera do que se fosse mais tarde,
Vão dar uma olhadela ás temperaturas de Outubro de 1955 e 1956  

Estou no Marão e só vos digo duas dicas, muitas folhas e verdes nas árvores de folha caduca, que os mais velhos só se lembram do tempo pós-guerra, neste momento 14,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2006 às 18:18)

Aqui a máxima foi de novo alta 23ºC agora está em 20,6ºC e 1018hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Nov 2006 às 18:52)

Seringador disse:


> Boas Kim!
> A minha previsão para o Inverno é de temperado no geral, mas que existe muita possibilidade de entradas frias de Oeste através de depressões cavadas como aconteceu em 55/56 e se virem a previsão no blog para Fevereiro e Março...  isso acontecer teria de ser num padrão de storm track e bloqueio na gronelândia, ouviram bem de Oeste e não de N , apesar que de norte já era bem bom no fim deste mês?
> e Fil sinceramente espero estar enganado, mas prefiro agora uma anormalidade positiva nas temperaturas nas várias camadas da atmosfera do que se fosse mais tarde,
> Vão dar uma olhadela ás temperaturas de Outubro de 1955 e 1956
> ...



Boas Seringador!!  

Simeu sei que tu referes essas entradas de Oeste e que talvez pintem o nosso Portugal de branquinho, tenho a certeza que não falharás!  

Que pena que a Natureza esateja já tão afectada por este tempo louco.  

Por aqui a máxima foi até aos 23,5ºC. Actualmente tenho 18,8ºC, hoje já se notou o tempo mais fresquinho!


----------



## Rog (1 Nov 2006 às 19:12)

kimcarvalho disse:


> A mínima desta noite foi de 15,9ºC, neste momento tenho 24,1ºC com céu parcialmente nublado, essencialmente por nuvens médias. No radar já são visiveis os aguaceiros previstos para o dia de hoje.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas, sim durante a noite e manhã foi de chuva por vezes forte, no Funchal parece que houve inundações em algumas casas, derrocadas em algumas estradas... 
Durante a noite as trovoadas também marcaram presença, mas muito ao longe, apenas eram visíveis os relâmpagos nada de raios ou mesmo trovões... E o número de relâmpagos era muito grande, cheguei a contar 20 num minuto...
O fim do mês de Outubro teve muita trovoada, antes de Outubro, só me lembro em Fevereiro ou Março de trovoadas...


----------



## Minho (1 Nov 2006 às 19:40)

Boas notícias! Que se concretizem   

Quanto às folhas hoje estive na zona de Montalegre e ali sim o outono já tomou  completamente conta daquelas paragens!   Árvores com folha verde não havia praticamente nenhuma. A ver se hoje ou amanhã ponho umas fotos  



Seringador disse:


> Boas Kim!
> A minha previsão para o Inverno é de temperado no geral, mas que existe muita possibilidade de entradas frias de Oeste através de depressões cavadas como aconteceu em 55/56 e se virem a previsão no blog para Fevereiro e Março...  isso acontecer teria de ser num padrão de storm track e bloqueio na gronelândia, ouviram bem de Oeste e não de N , apesar que de norte já era bem bom no fim deste mês?
> e Fil sinceramente espero estar enganado, mas prefiro agora uma anormalidade positiva nas temperaturas nas várias camadas da atmosfera do que se fosse mais tarde,
> Vão dar uma olhadela ás temperaturas de Outubro de 1955 e 1956
> ...


----------



## tozequio (1 Nov 2006 às 23:19)

Mínima de manhã de 14.0ºC e máxima de 22.0ºC, mas neste momento tenho a mínima do dia com 13.6ºC. Céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Nov 2006 às 23:21)

Por aqui dia sem chuva, com céu muito nublado e de máxima fomos até aos24,1ºC, neste momento 18,6ºC.
Aqui estou à espera da chuva! já se vê no radar a entrar pelo Sul.  
Vamos ver o que dá.


----------



## Rog (2 Nov 2006 às 00:03)

Por aqui céu nublado, sem chuva ou vento, 1015hpa, 17,3ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2006 às 00:34)

Aqui agora tenho 18,7ºC alto  e 1017hpa...céu muito nublado ai fim da tarde borrifou um pouco


----------



## Seringador (2 Nov 2006 às 10:16)

Boas,

Para Lisboa e regiões do centro pode haver sarilhos...  
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2006 às 10:53)

Boas fiquei assim  kuado olhei agora para o radar e satélite  vai cair um dilúvio  já vejo  a formação de nuvens de trovoada vindo do mar vamos ver de novo problemas se vier com a intensidade que apresenta neste momento!!


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2006 às 10:56)

A minha mínima foi mais uma vez bastante elevada 18,1ºC neste momento tenho uns quentinhos 21,2ºC com um dilúvio ás portas


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Nov 2006 às 11:18)

Por aqui chove moderadamente neste instante , a minha mínima ficou-se nos hot 16ºC e neste momento tenho 17ºC.

Agora quanto ao que aí vem,  esperemos que não _expremam_ tudo antes de chegar cá!


----------



## dj_alex (2 Nov 2006 às 11:30)

Boas    Depois de uma férias por Paris, já estou de volta ao trabalho e ao forum!!!

O tempo por Paris teve fresquinho, principalmente 3f e ontem  

Já vi que por cá esteve algum calor e que a chuvinha vai voltar durante o dia de hoje!!! 

Pelo menos está um célula às portas de Lisboa prontinha para entrar..


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2006 às 12:31)

já se ouve os trovoes ao longe mas cada vez mais perto ela vem ai!!  20,6ºC agora


----------



## Seringador (2 Nov 2006 às 12:41)

miguel disse:


> já se ouve os trovoes ao longe mas cada vez mais perto ela vem ai!!  20,6ºC agora



Miguel boa caça, parece que vai ser bombástico!  
http://www.meteorologica.info/Euro30lightning.htm


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2006 às 12:46)

Seringador disse:


> Miguel boa caça, parece que vai ser bombástico!
> http://www.meteorologica.info/Euro30lightning.htm



E vai mesmo a cidade ta escura como a noite e os clarões já eluminão todo o céu vai ser brutal vou desligar Pq. é perigoso ter isto ligado


----------



## Seringador (2 Nov 2006 às 12:53)

miguel disse:


> E vai mesmo a cidade ta escura como a noite e os clarões já eluminão todo o céu vai ser brutal vou desligar Pq. é perigoso ter isto ligado



Vai lá tirar umas fotos  
 Na imagem de satélite está potente mesmo 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## dj_alex (2 Nov 2006 às 12:59)

Desculpem lá usar uma expressão muito pouco meteorologia....mas chove como o raio em Lisboa....E alguma trovoada....


----------



## Minho (2 Nov 2006 às 13:01)

Estas massas de origem tropical são sempre tão virulentas


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Nov 2006 às 13:45)

Minho disse:


> Estas massas de origem tropical são sempre tão virulentas



Só espero que não descarregue tudo e continue a ganhar instabilidade até chegar por estas bandas!  

Por aqui parou de chover há ums 40 minutinho, mas foi toda a manhã a dar-lhe, os solos, pelo menos na camada mais superfícial, já estão saturados, qualquer chuvita deixa tudo empapado.  

A temp, permanace estável nos 17 graus, agora com 17,8ºC e tenho nuvens bem baixinhas, talvez a 100 m ou menos, pois as antenas de telecomunicações e algumas serras aqui em redor têm o seu topo tapado e cheira a nevoeiro!


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2006 às 14:01)

Continuo vivo  a trovoada passou bem por cima da cidade a tal ponto que tive medo de ficar na janela e o meu receio veio a confirmar-se pois caio um raio bem na minha rua acredito pela direcção do raio ke tenha caído num para raios de uma escola a 300metros do meu prédio só vos digo foi um estalo como não ouvia à muitos anos brutal mesmo  neste momento continua a chover forte e de vez em quando troveja algo me diz que ainda não acabou infelizmente fotos não consegui por vários motivos a trovoada era muito grande e não sabia onde ia cair o próximo raio alem disso eram muito espaçadas e depois eu sou maluco mas não tanto não ia tar com uma maquina digital na mão com uma trovoada mesmo por cima de mim vamos que em vez do para raios da escola eu era o para raios


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2006 às 14:10)

Pelo que vejo a situação por aqui é um pouco diferente. Nada de chuva, até temos algum sol, umas nuvens e 13,7ºC.

9,9ºC de mínima hoje.


----------



## Minho (2 Nov 2006 às 14:24)

Acho que é mesmo pelo Norte. Aqui em Braga também está um dia calmo, quente e com bastante nublosidade alta...


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2006 às 14:43)

Aqui continua a chuva agora moderada e ainda se ouve a trovoada ao longe 19,1ºC agora


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2006 às 14:45)

para terem uma ideia como está escuro. reparem na luz no chão autenticamente fim do dia.e no entanto é inicio da tarde!!


----------



## Seringador (2 Nov 2006 às 15:47)

miguel disse:


> para terem uma ideia como está escuro. reparem na luz no chão autenticamente fim do dia.e no entanto é inicio da tarde!!



Sem dúvida já são 18:00h aí  
è a vossa vez, aqui estão 1014hPa e 20,1ºC, céu nublado nuvens baixas por enquanto


----------



## filipept (2 Nov 2006 às 15:54)

Por aqui sol com alguma nublosidade


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Nov 2006 às 17:37)

Boas Tardes

Pois bem parece que esta/s depressao esta atingir mais o sul e centro sul que o norte...
As trovoadas sao uma constante e segundo a estofex o alerta de tornados esta bem presente!! por aqui nao trovejou, apenas muita chuva e uma media de 22Cº!!

K Clima TROPICAL!!!

Parece que o tropical esta definitivamente a ivadir o nosso pais!!

A minima tem tido uma media de 20Cº e a variaçao nao passa dos 2 a 3Cº

Tem havido muita precipitaçao e a humidade a bater os 100%

K mais posso eu dizer... TROPICAL OU SUB-TROPICAL???


O suposto Tornado que passou em VRSA...n passou, apenas uma rajada violenta que passara por ali e abriu rasto!!! Do dia 25/10/2006


----------



## dj_alex (2 Nov 2006 às 17:45)

]ToRnAdO[;14693 disse:
			
		

> Boas Tardes
> 
> O suposto Tornado que passou em VRSA...n passou, apenas uma rajada violenta que passara por ali e abriu rasto!!! Do dia 25/10/2006



Oki...obrigado pela correção


----------



## Rog (2 Nov 2006 às 17:47)

Por aqui 20,4ºC, céu nublado, hoje não choveu apesar do alerta amarelo do IM de aguaceiros fortes até ao fim da manhã... 1011hpa.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Nov 2006 às 17:50)

dj_alex disse:


> Oki...obrigado pela correção



DE NADA!!

SO TENHO 3 PALAVRAS PARA DESCREVER O TEMPO AQUI

HUMIDO / CHUVOSO/ QUENTE


----------



## LUPER (2 Nov 2006 às 18:09)

]ToRnAdO[;14693 disse:
			
		

> Boas Tardes
> 
> Pois bem parece que esta/s depressao esta atingir mais o sul e centro sul que o norte...
> As trovoadas sao uma constante e segundo a estofex o alerta de tornados esta bem presente!! por aqui nao trovejou, apenas muita chuva e uma media de 22Cº!!
> ...



Será que os 37º N irão ser tropicais?  Sinceramente não me parece que o clima se encaminhe para ai. Nem a Madeira ficará tropical, quanto mais VRSA  . Os 37º serão os 57º actuais dentro de alguns anos


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Nov 2006 às 18:12)

Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 17H e contínua até ao presente momento, mas não é nada de especial. A temp. está estável nos 17,3ºC, que aliás tem sido a temperatura de todo o dia, apenas têm variado as décimas.


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2006 às 18:15)

]ToRnAdO[;14693 disse:
			
		

> Boas Tardes
> 
> Pois bem parece que esta/s depressao esta atingir mais o sul e centro sul que o norte...
> As trovoadas sao uma constante e segundo a estofex o alerta de tornados esta bem presente!! por aqui nao trovejou, apenas muita chuva e uma media de 22Cº!!
> ...



Mas Portugal "sempre" teve um clima subtropical  

O clima mediterrâneo faz a transição entre as regiões tropicais e as regiões de clima temperado.

Estas situações são típicas do Outono.


----------



## LUPER (2 Nov 2006 às 18:16)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 17H e contínua até ao presente momento, mas não é nada de especial. A temp. está estável nos 17,3ºC, que aliás tem sido a temperatura de todo o dia, apenas têm variado as décimas.



É uma boa temperatura para a epoca do ano e com nuvens. Já viram que os gregos vão ter novamente outra entrada fria?


----------



## LUPER (2 Nov 2006 às 18:17)

Dan disse:


> Mas Portugal "sempre" teve um clima subtropical
> 
> O clima mediterrâneo faz a transição entre as regiões tropicais e as regiões de clima temperado.
> 
> Estas situações são típicas do Outono.



Ora nem mais, mas caminhamos para o clima temperado, não para o tropical e o tempo dará razão a quem defende esta teoria. Vejam como andam as coisas na corrente e especialmente as temperaturas a norte da Islandia e na Faroe


----------



## Dan (2 Nov 2006 às 18:18)

Mesmo com sol a máxima não passou de 15ºC. 

9,9ºC / 15,0ºC

Neste momento 12,3ºC.


----------



## Fil (2 Nov 2006 às 19:15)

Grande contraste hoje norte/sul! A animação esteve toda abaixo do mondego, por aqui sol com algumas nuvens durante a tarde, de manhã não sei . Neste momento o céu continua pouco nublado com uma temperatura de 11,7ºC em minha casa e a descer a bom ritmo. Hoje: 9,5ºC / 14,4ºC.

Grande chuvada que deve estar a cair na "tropical" VRSA  





Beja com 15,2 mm na última hora


----------



## Mago (2 Nov 2006 às 19:44)

*Trancoso*
Temperatura 11.8°C
Ponto de Condensação 7.7°C 
Humidade 76% 
Barómetro 1012mb
Rate 0.10mb/hr 
Rajada Máxima do Vento 30km/hr às 9:08 

Vivam!
O céu está encoberto , não há vento forte, mas advinha-se qualquer coisa para a noite....


----------



## Santos (2 Nov 2006 às 20:28)

Por aqui tem chovido algo considerável, infelizmente não tenho valores que possa fornecer, neste momento 17,7C.
Segiundo o Estofex, a situação tende a agravar-se para amanhã...  

DISCUSSION

...Portugal and SW Spain...

Broad upper-level trough will continue to stall between the Azores and Portugal.... Same procedure at lower levels with an SW-NE elongated LL depression west of Portugal....
An interesting note is that GFS and UKMET both see a shallow warm core evolution with this system, which would support an increase in convection around the center, but latest IR images and model outputs do not look excessively supportive for any significant ( possible subtropical )development.
Main concern for scattered TSTM activity continues to be along the belt of rich subtropical moisture, stretching all the way up to Portugal and SW Spain.... 12Z sounding of Lisboa ( 02.11.) already showed nice veering at low levels and some slight cooling during the next 12 hours at the mid-levels should support slightly steeper mid-level lapse rates and hence more robust instability values.
A slightly enhanced tornado risk exists mainly in the level-1 area due to low LCLs and some veering, *but main threat should be an excessive rain risk due to very high PWAT values and slow storm motion*.


----------



## Hugo Santos (2 Nov 2006 às 20:34)

Aqui em Azeitão acabou de cair uma chuvada monumental acompanhado de trovoada... durou cerca de 20 minutos.


----------



## Minho (2 Nov 2006 às 20:56)

Por Braga um dia muito muito calmo.
Temperatura actual: 18.5ºC
Pressão: 1013hPa


----------



## filipept (2 Nov 2006 às 21:55)

Parece que a acção está a centro e sul. Por aqui tudo calmo com 18.5   de temperatura.


----------



## Rog (2 Nov 2006 às 22:12)

Pela Madeira 14,4ºC, 1012hpa, céu entre o pouco e muito nublado...
Hoje não choveu por cá...


----------



## Angelstorm (2 Nov 2006 às 22:16)

Por esta zona, apenas houve alguns aguaceiros, e relativamente fracos. 
Já não chove há algum tempo. 
Actualmente:
18,9º
83% humidade
1014 Hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Nov 2006 às 22:19)

Companheiros de armas, estou sem internet! Só com dial-up, junto-me assim ao clube do LUPER, que está em igual situação, agora durante uns dias chorarão a falta da minha presença!  
Só vos digo uma coisa FUJAM da ONI, FUJAM e nunca olhem para trás que eles enganam-vos bem enganados!  
Enfim acho que vou tentar o SAPO!  

Agora falando do que verdadeiramente interessa, por aqui foi uma tarde com chuva, tal como a manhã, mas sem nada de mais.
A temp. áctual é de  17,6ºC.
Dado curioso que a temp. mais alta, após as 8h da manhã, foi de 17,8ºC e a mais baixa 17,1ºC, hoje foi um dia flat de temperaturas!


----------



## Rog (2 Nov 2006 às 22:27)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Companheiros de armas, estou sem internet! Só com dial-up, junto-me assim ao clube do LUPER, que está em igual situação, agora durante uns dias chorarão a falta da minha presença!
> Só vos digo uma coisa FUJAM da ONI, FUJAM e nunca olhem para trás que eles enganam-vos bem enganados!
> Enfim acho que vou tentar o SAPO!
> 
> ...



Posso dar o meu testemunho, estou no sapo há 3 anos e não tenho grandes razões de queixa (embora tenha algumas pequenas ), já tive alguns prblemas mas foram prontamente resolvidos...

A chuva também tem interesse, estavas à espera de descargas


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2006 às 22:39)

Aqui ao fim da tarde inicio da noite caio uma chuvada monumental ainda mais forte do que a da hora de almoço mas a trovoada desta vez foi um pouco mais distante no geral foi um belo dia de actividade quase toda a chuva foi convectiva máxima do dia 21,3ºC neste momento 18,1ºC e 1014hpa céu coberto mas pelo radar e satélite o mau tempo vai dar umas pequenas tréguas esta madrugada!mas atenção à instabilidade perto do centro da depressão está de novo a crescer para nos atingir


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Nov 2006 às 22:41)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Posso dar o meu testemunho, estou no sapo há 3 anos e não tenho grandes razões de queixa (embora tenha algumas pequenas ), já tive alguns prblemas mas foram prontamente resolvidos...
> 
> A chuva também tem interesse, estavas à espera de descargas



Pois está visto que tb vou começar a _assapar_,  agora é que não me param!!  Pode ser que a Vodafone me faça alguma proposta indecente... quem sabe , mas o problema dos vários operadores, é serem de acesso indirecto e por isso dependerem das linhas da PT, na minha zona é só pt, nem oni, nem cabo, nem clix, nadinha! Acredita que isto é pior que a Madeira, eu realmente vivo numa ilha, sem o ser...  

Quanto à chuva acertaste pensei que ia ter uns débitos de pelo menos 20 mm, mas nem de longe! Se hoje por aqui caíram 10 mm, já me dou por satisfeito.


----------



## Rog (2 Nov 2006 às 22:42)

miguel disse:


> Aqui ao fim da tarde inicio da noite caio uma chuvada monumental ainda mais forte do que a da hora de almoço mas a trovoada desta vez foi um pouco mais distante no geral foi um belo dia de actividade quase toda a chuva foi convectiva máxima do dia 21,3ºC neste momento 18,1ºC e 1014hpa céu coberto mas pelo radar e satélite o mau tempo vai dar umas pequenas tréguas esta madrugada!mas atenção à instabilidade perto do centro da depressão está de novo a crescer para nos atingir



Trovoadas , então tiraste algumas fotos???


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2006 às 22:46)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Trovoadas , então tiraste algumas fotos???



Pois é não deu leste o meu post do inicio da tarde?tive medo  mas estas trovoadas não dá para tirar fotos são muito espaçadas tem que ser daquelas que da para contar no mínimo 10 a 15 raios por minuto essas são das raras estou ansioso por apanhar uma dessas e testar a máquina em modo de disparo continuo que foi como apanhei o meu primeiro raio da outra vez


----------



## Rog (2 Nov 2006 às 22:50)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Pois está visto que tb vou começar a _assapar_,  agora é que não me param!!  Pode ser que a Vodafone me faça alguma proposta indecente... quem sabe , mas o problema dos vários operadores, é serem de acesso indirecto e por isso dependerem das linhas da PT, na minha zona é só pt, nem oni, nem cabo, nem clix, nadinha! Acredita que isto é pior que a Madeira, eu realmente vivo numa ilha, sem o ser...
> 
> Quanto à chuva acertaste pensei que ia ter uns débitos de pelo menos 20 mm, mas nem de longe! Se hoje por aqui caíram 10 mm, já me dou por satisfeito.



As opções de net por cá tb não são nada famosas, ou é PT ou por cabo a netmadeira mas a lentidão deste acesso é impeditivo pelo menos por enquanto. As restantes é de acesso indirecto e claro, mais caro por ser assim. Acho a net em Portugal muito cara comparada com outros paises que inclui por exemplo, acesso ilimitado de tráfego internacional e nacional. Mas temos de nos contentar com o que temos...


----------



## Rog (2 Nov 2006 às 22:55)

miguel disse:


> Pois é não deu leste o meu post do inicio da tarde?tive medo  mas estas trovoadas não dá para tirar fotos são muito espaçadas tem que ser daquelas que da para contar no mínimo 10 a 15 raios por minuto essas são das raras estou ansioso por apanhar uma dessas e testar a máquina em modo de disparo continuo que foi como apanhei o meu primeiro raio da outra vez



Pois sei como é, queremos elas, mas há distância ... (que dê para fotos claro)
Por aqui nó dia 31 tive dessas trovoadas, contei 20 num minuto, mas eram só relâmpagos ao longe, nem um raio que se visse, nem sequer dava para ouvir os trovões... 
Bem, mas não posso reclamar de trovoadas, no mês de Outubro tive por aqui trovoadas que somadas igualam às dos últimos 3 anos...


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2006 às 23:02)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Pois sei como é, queremos elas, mas há distância ... (que dê para fotos claro)
> Por aqui nó dia 31 tive dessas trovoadas, contei 20 num minuto, mas eram só relâmpagos ao longe, nem um raio que se visse, nem sequer dava para ouvir os trovões...
> Bem, mas não posso reclamar de trovoadas, no mês de Outubro tive por aqui trovoadas que somadas igualam às dos últimos 3 anos...



Pois é dessas trovoadas de células muito activas que falo mas tem que estar relativamente perto para ver os raios, estou à espera de apanhar uma como já vi em que contei na ordem dos 40 relâmpagos por minuto ... ai o mes passado foi para tirar a barriga das misérias de trovoadas


----------



## tozequio (2 Nov 2006 às 23:05)

Neste momento não chove e assim esteve até há cerca de 1 hora. Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro não muito forte mas que chegou para molhar o pátio.

Tive mínima de 12.2ºC e máxima de 20.2ºC e tenho neste momento 14.7ºC.

Um dia meteorologicamente bastante sonolento ao contrário do que se passou aí para baixo, vamos lá a ver se a coisa anima para amanhã.


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Nov 2006 às 04:43)

boas

bem caros amigos tenho a informar que já se acabou as ferias ( ja tou no bulimento ) 

estive a ver as filmagens que tenho em mini dv da segunda quinzena de outubro posso dizer que apanhei alguns raios visiveis mas muitos as trovoadas estavem distantes e só tenho o clarão esses nem som se ouvia. em breve vou por aqui o filme  

vinha agora de carro para almoinha - sesimbra e apanhei pelo caminho alguma trovoada mas tb era bem distante  


em relação a net eu tenho aqui cabovisão a  cerca de 1 mes e não tenho tido problemas 

1 dos meus trabalhos é na netcabo estou no apoio técnico e hoje tivemos uma avaria a nivel nacional nem sistima informatico tive foi lindo 

á  talvez  adira a internet da vodafone com a placa usb tenho 2 amigos que tem portatil como eu e dizem que é porreiro 

fico com cabovisão e vodafone assim com uma  webcam  já posso passar em directo as minhas  storm chasers    ( qualquer dia vou tentar   )

abraços meteo


----------



## tozequio (3 Nov 2006 às 10:19)

Manhã enevoada por aqui mas sem chuva até ao momento, apesar de ter caído um ou outro aguaceiro durante a noite. Tive mínima de 12.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (3 Nov 2006 às 10:33)

No meu posto de observação, pelas 09 horas, estava tempo de chuviscos com uma temperatura de 13 graus. As núvens estão baixas, por isso temos nevoeiro a partir dos 600/700 metros.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Minho (3 Nov 2006 às 11:37)

Por onde andará o Miguel ?????    

http://www.publico.clix.pt/shownews.asp?id=1275377&idCanal=75


----------



## Minho (3 Nov 2006 às 12:08)

E o Tornado???    
http://www.publico.clix.pt/shownews.asp?id=1275390


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2006 às 12:11)

Minho disse:


> Por onde andará o Miguel ?????
> 
> http://www.publico.clix.pt/shownews.asp?id=1275377&idCanal=75



 Essas chuvas foi mais a sul de Setúbal perto de Grândola onde tenho casas tbm mas por acaso não sabia disso Minho!!no radar é bem visível as chuvas entre a meia noite e as 2da manha nessa zona mas ás 6:30??no radar não se vê lá nada!! Aqui por Setúbal nem choveu nessas horas


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2006 às 12:19)

E por aqui mais uma mínima altinha para não variar 17,9ºC neste momento e também para não variar já vou acima dos vinte neste momento 21,3ºC


----------



## Pedro Canelas (3 Nov 2006 às 12:22)

Boas,

Já começo a ficar desesperado, nuncamais vem o  .
Neste momento está 22,9ºC com uma pressão de 1016 mb e 62%RH.

Abraços


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2006 às 13:06)

Por aqui chuva fraca, nuvens baixas e 9,6ºC. 

A mínima ficou em 9,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2006 às 13:32)

Este dia está a ser muito mais calmo que o dia de ontem!Vi a pouco as inundações no distrito de Setúbal e Algarve é brutal o que choveu e em rodapé li que segundo o IM é chuva que caio é normal para a época mas para o IM quando é que algo será anormal  por aqui agora céu muito nublado e 21,7ºC 1014hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Nov 2006 às 13:49)

Buenas compañeros,

Por cá uma noite com pouca chuva, a mínima ficou nos cálidos 15,4ºC e a temp. actual é de 21,2ºC. Dia com céu nublado a muito nublado, mas sem precipitação até ao momento.
Na zona do tornado é que a coisa deve ter caído bem, ele bem diz que aquilo ali é tropical!


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Nov 2006 às 13:53)

miguel disse:


> ... em rodapé li que segundo o IM é chuva que caio é normal para a época mas para o IM quando é que algo será anormal  ...



Pois...  Aqui tb os 160mm que caíram em Outubro foram normais para o mês, o que não foi tão normal foi terem caído praticamente em 2 dias!  São pontos de vista... ou será manipulação de informação e logo da opinião pública??


----------



## Seringador (3 Nov 2006 às 14:05)

Boas Pessoal!

E o Estofex 
excelente análise 
"Portugal and SW Spain...

Broad upper-level trough will continue to stall between the Azores and Portugal.... Same procedure at lower levels with an SW-NE elongated LL depression west of Portugal....
An interesting note is that GFS and UKMET both see a shallow warm core evolution with this system, which would support an increase in convection around the center, but latest IR images and model outputs do not look excessively supportive for any significant ( possible subtropical )development.
Main concern for scattered TSTM activity continues to be along the belt of rich subtropical moisture, stretching all the way up to Portugal and SW Spain.... 12Z sounding of Lisboa ( 02.11.) already showed nice veering at low levels and some slight cooling during the next 12 hours at the mid-levels should support slightly steeper mid-level lapse rates and hence more robust instability values.
A slightly enhanced tornado risk exists mainly in the level-1 area due to low LCLs and some veering, but main threat should be an excessive rain risk due to very high PWAT values and slow storm motion. "

A imagem de satélite vê-se o poptencial junto ao Litoral a Norte do Tejo para hoje ao fim da tarde, a ver vamos pq até agora não choveu ainda nada 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Santos (3 Nov 2006 às 14:11)

Santos disse:


> Por aqui tem chovido algo considerável, infelizmente não tenho valores que possa fornecer, neste momento 17,7C.
> Segiundo o Estofex, a situação tende a agravar-se para amanhã...
> 
> DISCUSSION
> ...



Realmete é por norma eficaz e prevê com antecedência


----------



## Minho (3 Nov 2006 às 14:16)

Seringador disse:


> Boas Pessoal!
> 
> E o Estofex
> excelente análise
> ...




Curioso.... Pelos textos deles, os tipos do Estofex só têm acesso à informação disponibilizada na Net e no entanto estão a anos-luz em eficácia nas previsões em relação ao IM


----------



## Santos (3 Nov 2006 às 14:39)

Aqui neste momento estão 20,0º e o céu está negrooooooooo.


----------



## Seringador (3 Nov 2006 às 14:40)

Minho disse:


> Curioso.... Pelos textos deles, os tipos do Estofex só têm acesso à informação disponibilizada na Net e no entanto estão a anos-luz em eficácia nas previsões em relação ao IM



É um site construido numa ordem de voluntariado, que por acaso tem excelentes análises, são dissidentes 

Aveiro e o Porto hoje ao fim da tarde serão afectados


----------



## dj_alex (3 Nov 2006 às 14:48)

Seringador disse:


> É um site construido numa ordem de voluntariado, que por acaso tem excelentes análises, são dissidentes
> 
> Aveiro e o Porto hoje ao fim da tarde serão afectados



A análise de hoje está bastante boa e completa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Nov 2006 às 15:26)

TEMPESTADE EM VRSA

A tempestade que atingiu o concelho de VRSA(Monte Gordo/Manta Rota/Vila Nova de Cacela) e o concelho de Castro Marim, provocou inundaçoes em todo o lado. Foi um caos esta manha!!  
A agua chegou a ter 1mentro em algumas ruas!!

A primeira vista deve ter  descarregado uns 120mm senao mais!!  

A tempestade começou as 6:30 da manha com chuva moderada, com picos de 10 a 15m muito fortes, ate as 11:30 da manha. Chuvem sem parar um segundo!!

A trovoada foi nao-severa originada por MULTI-CELULAS!!

O vento foi quase inexistente e a temp do ar rondava os 21Cº as 6h da manha!!

Ja nao via nada assim á algum tempo!! MAS FOI LINDOOOO...COM CADA RAIOOOO

Ja ontem á noite por volta das 19h tambem foi um FAISCA PARTY!! que durou com chuva intensa 1hora!!

ABRAÇOS DE VRSA!!


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2006 às 15:31)

Já repararam naquelas células que tão a nascer a oeste de Lisboa??vai dar boa actividade a norte de Lisboa?  espero que sobre um pouco para mim  neste momento tenho 21,6ºC más já alcançou a pouco os 22,2ºC


----------



## Seringador (3 Nov 2006 às 15:32)

Boas 
Parece que está a nascer um Vórtice entre Aveiro e o Porto, a imagem dá para ver isso 
http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos

O Luper indicou que já via relampagos na região Anadia


----------



## Seringador (3 Nov 2006 às 16:22)

Boas,

Começou a chover embora fraco as pingas são de uma dimensão considerável 
21,2ºC foi o máximo ás 15:00


----------



## tomalino (3 Nov 2006 às 16:29)

Olá pessoal!
Também vi há bocado as notícias das cheias em Santiago do Cacém e em Monte Gordo. Há um vídeo brutal da cheia na aldeia de Abela (vi na rtp). Já viram a quantidade de chuva que caiu em Beja? http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...KEY=PO&LANG=en&ART=tabelle&JJ=xxxx&SORT=2&INT


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2006 às 16:54)

Já só estou à espera daquelas duas células que pode se converter em uma big célula só aquilo  pode me salvar o dia   a máxima foi 22,2ºC, agora tenho 21,0ºC,1013hpa e 86%HR céu muito nublado o fim da tarde inicio da noite pode ser muito animado


----------



## Snow (3 Nov 2006 às 16:55)

boas tardes membros!!! 
Aqui caiu uma porrada de água, como ha muito nao via, foram apenas 10-15 minutos, mas muita


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Nov 2006 às 16:56)

VRSA 

Dia de Verao...depois da tempestade a bonança!!! 

Temp 25,5Cº


----------



## dj_alex (3 Nov 2006 às 17:18)

Já viram a imagem de radar das 4.30???

Há pelo 4 células (3 no centro) e 1 no alentejo que devemos ser capazes de ouvir falar delas...pelo menos as do centro....


----------



## Rog (3 Nov 2006 às 17:22)

Por aqui,  21.6ºC, céu nublado, 1012hpa


----------



## Seringador (3 Nov 2006 às 17:31)

Snow disse:


> boas tardes membros!!!
> Aqui caiu uma porrada de água, como ha muito nao via, foram apenas 10-15 minutos, mas muita



pelo menos desde há Duas Semanas   

Vejo muitos amarelos e pontos vermelhos, certamente vão fazer das suas, mas para aqui no Porto espero que seja durante a Madrugada o Pico


----------



## Dan (3 Nov 2006 às 18:16)

Por aqui tem chovido pouco mas o céu tem estado sempre completamente nublado e a temperatura ainda não passou de 11,1ºC. No entanto, parece que a temperatura agora vai começar a subir


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2006 às 18:38)

Que desilusão de dia este aquelas células tão a se desfazer   não vejo nada a vir para já ,a actividade teve toda no centro e interior sul...19,9ºC agora


----------



## ACalado (3 Nov 2006 às 18:53)

por aki está a chover bem já a umas horitas, a preciptação ficou toda concentrada no centro do país.


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Nov 2006 às 20:08)

Por aqui têm caído aguaceiros toda a tarde, nada de especial, mas agora caíu uma pancada de destaque   ! E acompanhada de um evento que já há uns mesitos não via trovoadas e alguns relampagos . Raios ainda não vi mas quero ver! vamos lá a ver se consigo!  
Temp. máxima ficou nos 21,2ºC. Actualmente tenho 17,8ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2006 às 22:28)

Boas cai neste momento um forte aguaceiro é incrível como na radar e satélite apareceu do nada e outros se seguem já corre um pequeno rio na rua 18,9ºC agora...


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2006 às 22:34)

incrivellllllllllllllll a água já calga os passeios


----------



## Angelstorm (3 Nov 2006 às 22:45)

Por cá esta tarde choveu ainda bastante, embora não fosse (felizmente) aquela chuva tipo tromba de água. 
Por agora temos:
18,7º
84% RH
1015 hPa
E agora não chove.


----------



## Minho (3 Nov 2006 às 22:47)

miguel disse:


> incrivellllllllllllllll a água já calga os passeios





FILMA FILMA


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2006 às 22:52)

Acalmou mas foi 30 minutos incríveis eu só tava a ver se durava no mínimo 1 hora amanha Setúbal era noticia não tenho maquina de filmas só fotográfica tirei fotos mas de noite não se vê bem ficou mto escuro mas afinal ganhei o dia que linda chuvada   18,4ºC agora Vendo o que acabou de cair aqui temo pelas proximas horas em alguma zona do pais!!a tragédia pode acontecer a qualquer momento!


----------



## Minho (3 Nov 2006 às 23:02)

Em Melgaço está muito sossegado. Neste momento 14.9ºC


----------



## Rog (3 Nov 2006 às 23:53)

Por aqui céu com algumas nuvens, 17,3ºC, 1014hpa


----------



## Fil (4 Nov 2006 às 00:07)

Aqui o dia foi de frio humido com baixissima amplitude térmica: 9,1ºC / 11,2ºC (ás 20:22). Foi também o 1º dia em que tive o ponto de orvalho negativo com -0,1ºC  Neste momento 10,9ºC com a temperatura completamente estancada desde o meio da tarde... 

Registei durante o dia 4,1 mm, os primeiros deste mês.


----------



## tozequio (4 Nov 2006 às 00:14)

Parece que as posições inverteram-se, agora é no Sul que chove mais.  Por aqui só caiu qualquer coisita na última madrugada, mas foi mesmo em poucas quantidades, desde aí o céu esteve algo nublado mas nunca ameaçador. Neste momento até tenho céu limpo  

Quanto às temperaturas já começo a gostar mais   Mínima de 11.2ºC e máxima de 17.5ºC. Tenho neste momento 11.2ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2006 às 00:55)

Bem por aqui continua deves em quando um ou outro aguaceiro mais fraco mas os aguaceiros vão ser uma constante pela madrugada alguns muito violentos a minha temperatura está elevada para não variar 18,5ºC neste momento e 1016hpa


----------



## tozequio (4 Nov 2006 às 00:57)

Despeço-me por hoje com céu limpo e 10.8ºC neste momento


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2006 às 01:00)

tozequio disse:


> Despeço-me por hoje com céu limpo e 10.8ºC neste momento



Não queres um pouco do calor daqui!! eu dispenso um pouco


----------



## tozequio (4 Nov 2006 às 01:04)

miguel disse:


> Não queres um pouco do calor daqui!! eu dispenso um pouco



De calor já estou eu farto  

Hoje tive a máxima mais baixa desde 19 de Abril, e quando estamos 6 meses e meio seguidos com máximas acima de 17.5ºC, acho que não é preciso dizer mais nada.   Que venha o Inverno.


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2006 às 11:37)

Boas

Mais uma noite quentinha 18,3ºC esta manha esta a ser de aguaceiros fracos a moderados neste momento chove fraco e estão 19,9ºC e 1018hpa


----------



## tozequio (4 Nov 2006 às 12:41)

Por aqui mínima de 10.5ºC e neste momento 15.5ºC com o céu muito ameaçador, parece que vem aí um bom aguaceiro


----------



## Santos (4 Nov 2006 às 12:53)

Aqui a mínima foi de 17,5 neste momento estão 19,4 e cai um forte aguaceiro, como tem contecido desde esta madrugada


----------



## Dan (4 Nov 2006 às 13:45)

12,8ºC e céu nublado. Não tem chovido nestas últimas horas. 

10,2ºC de mínima hoje.


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2006 às 13:50)

céu muito nublado mas com o sol a querer espreitar de vez em quando temperatura actual 21,9ºC


----------



## Minho (4 Nov 2006 às 14:13)

Céu nublado e 20.4ºC


----------



## tozequio (4 Nov 2006 às 14:18)

Por aqui tive um aguaceiro bastante forte por volta das 12.30, mas que não durou mais de meia-hora. A partir daí a coisa acalmou. Neste momento tenho 16.7ºC


----------



## Angelstorm (4 Nov 2006 às 16:58)

Boa tarde a todos.
Por estes lados tem sido um típico dia invernal, com muita chuva, com apenas uma particularidade, as nuvens têm estado sempre em deslocação no sentido leste --» oeste, o que não é nada normal, exceptuando em condições de trovoada.   
Mas mesmo a trovoada que fez durante o dia não foi muito intensa.
Há pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro especialmente intenso, que está agora a diminuir de intensidade.
Actualmente tenho:
17,9º 
1017 hPa
86 RH


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2006 às 18:33)

A actividade hoje teve toda concentrada em terra mais no centro e sul pelo radar dá para ver que caio bem em muitas zonas aqui apenas tive aguaceiros de manha de tarde nem velos a máxima foi de 22,1ºC agora tenho 20,2ºC e digo-lhes que vim agora da rua de mangas curtas e não tive frio nenhum!!


----------



## Rog (4 Nov 2006 às 19:01)

Pelo Norte da Madeira 17,1ºC, 1018hpa, céu limpo.


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Nov 2006 às 23:50)

miguel disse:


> A actividade hoje teve toda concentrada em terra mais no centro e sul pelo radar dá para ver que caio bem em muitas zonas aqui apenas tive aguaceiros de manha de tarde nem velos a máxima foi de 22,1ºC agora tenho 20,2ºC e digo-lhes que vim agora da rua de mangas curtas e não tive frio nenhum!!



boas 

por aqui almoinha - sesimbra o mesmos aguaceiros moderados, entre as 10:30h e as 12h apartir dai  nada de mais.

neste momento temos 19º  vento fraco 

abraços meteo


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2006 às 00:01)

Por aqui tem estado a chover mas com pouca intensidade a maior parte do tempo. 11,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## albertoisla (5 Nov 2006 às 10:04)

Hola!! 9mm llevamos, minima de 17,2ºC ahora 20ºC y cielo con nubes altas!!

Me voi al campo, ciao


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2006 às 12:25)

Boas
Por aqui tive uma mínima de 17,7ºC e uma madrugada sem chuva neste momento tenho já 22,0ºC a máxima de ontem e 1023hpa muito alta a actividade até agora continua confinada ao interior centro e sul mas ao contrario de ontem vê-se mais actividade perto do litoral durante a tarde vai entrar


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2006 às 12:46)

É incrível a água que tem caído desde o meio da madrugada em muitas zonas do Alentejo principalmente baixo Alentejo essa massa de água toda vai ganhando força e pode originar problemas se já não os está a provocar!!


----------



## Minho (5 Nov 2006 às 13:17)

Em Tomar e Messines houve problemas esta noite:

http://www.publico.clix.pt/shownews.asp?id=1275556

http://www.publico.clix.pt/shownews.asp?id=1275574&idCanal=75


----------



## Dan (5 Nov 2006 às 13:29)

Situação um pouco diferente por aqui. Tem chovido quase sempre mas com fraca intensidade. Mínima de 11,4ºC e máxima de 12,6ºC até ao momento.


----------



## Minho (5 Nov 2006 às 14:44)

Mais outra tarde quente     
Não choveu toda a manhã nem vai chover esta tarde...
A temperatura já atinge uns 20.3ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2006 às 15:05)

Continua a bombar td no int. a máxima aqui já foi era 13:25 com 22,9ªC neste momento tenho 21,9ºC céu muito nublado mas com boas abertas tou a ver que não vai chover hoje!só se lá para a noite!


----------



## Pedro Canelas (5 Nov 2006 às 15:14)

Boas,

Por aqui estão neste momento 23.1ºC com uma pressão de 1019mb e 61%RH.Alguem me pode dizer quando é que vem o  .
Já começo a ficar  .
Abraços


----------



## Pedro Canelas (5 Nov 2006 às 15:24)

O IM acaba de por 11 distritos em alerta laranja por causa da chuva  e os restantes em amarelo...


----------



## Pedro Canelas (5 Nov 2006 às 15:33)

Acho que a mancha nublosa que está SW de Portugal vem direito a nós.


----------



## Minho (5 Nov 2006 às 15:34)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por aqui estão neste momento 23.1ºC com uma pressão de 1019mb e 61%RH.Alguem me pode dizer quando é que vem o  .
> Já começo a ficar  .
> Abraços




Pelos modelos a 1ª quinzena    Vamos aguardar....


----------



## Minho (5 Nov 2006 às 15:39)

O que é que o IM está desta ver para ter tantos distritos em alerta laranja    
Só pode ser aquela perturbação tropical que está a passar sobre a Madeira


----------



## Hugo Santos (5 Nov 2006 às 16:08)

entre as 12 e 13h caíram em Castro Verde 27mm de precipitação.


----------



## Rog (5 Nov 2006 às 16:11)

Minho disse:


> O que é que o IM está desta ver para ter tantos distritos em alerta laranja
> Só pode ser aquela perturbação tropical que está a passar sobre a Madeira



Sobre a Madeira 
O que é que vocês estam a ver na Madeira, que eu não vejo - é que eu vivo na Madeira ?
Apenas um céu nublado sem vento, sem chuva, apenas nuvens com algumas abertas...


----------



## Minho (5 Nov 2006 às 16:19)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Sobre a Madeira
> O que é que vocês estam a ver na Madeira, que eu não vejo - é que eu vivo na Madeira ?
> Apenas um céu nublado sem vento, sem chuva, apenas nuvens com algumas abertas...



   Então espera que não deve tardar


----------



## Rog (5 Nov 2006 às 16:24)

O IM deverá estar a se compensar das situações das últimas semanas, onde os avisos poderiam ter chegado a vermelho e se limitaram a amarelo, agora jogam pelo seguro, ou estão a seguir mais à linha os critérios colocando a laranja.
A situação:

... Portugal ...

Thermodynamic setup should remain similar to what has been present on Saturday ... with minimal capping and very low LFC heights owing to an almost saturated boundary layer. LLS and LL thermodynmic fields should remain favorable for LL mesocyclogenesis ... which may result in a brief tornado or two. Deep shear seems to be somewhat marginal for long-lived mesocyclones ... nonetheless ... will maintain slight severe probabilities.


----------



## Rog (5 Nov 2006 às 16:28)

Minho disse:


> Então espera que não deve tardar
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Ok, mas estava me reportando à situação no momento e não a que está para vir... que será de alguns aguaceiros e possivelmente trovoadas, mas nada que mereça destaque ou alerta, pelo menos por parte do IM...


----------



## Minho (5 Nov 2006 às 16:45)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Ok, mas estava me reportando à situação no momento e não a que está para vir... que será de alguns aguaceiros e possivelmente trovoadas, mas nada que mereça destaque ou alerta, pelo menos por parte do IM...



Exacto tens razão 

Pelos mapas que colocaste devem esperar por um fortalecimento da perturbação tropical.... E o Estofex corrobora e este raramente se engana.

Penso além do "gato escaldado de água fria tem medo" o IM, desta vez, teve em conta a extrema saturação dos solos no Centro e Sul do continente. Isto foi mais do que visível esta noite onde não choveu tanto como há 15 dias e no entanto foi o que se viu...


----------



## Pedro Canelas (5 Nov 2006 às 16:51)

Boas,

Rogpacheco onde encontras-te esse mapa que apresentas-te no ultimo post.
Abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (5 Nov 2006 às 16:55)

boas 

bem por aqui o dia têm estado  calmo  maxima  por volta dos 23.4 neste momento 21.4 algumas formações porreiras na bacia do tejo mas por agora nada  

vamos esperar pela noite 

abraços meteo


----------



## Rog (5 Nov 2006 às 16:58)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Rogpacheco onde encontras-te esse mapa que apresentas-te no ultimo post.
> Abraços



Boas,

Aqui está o site :

http://wxmaps.org/pix/euro.fcst.html


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Nov 2006 às 17:04)




----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Nov 2006 às 17:07)




----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Nov 2006 às 17:16)

31.5 mm na ultima hora: FARO

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/s...ral.jsp?regiaoRadio=14&regiao=14&tipoObs=prec


----------



## ACalado (5 Nov 2006 às 17:33)

boas por aqui esta a chover já algumas horas com alguma intensidade o que vale e o declive da cidade senão teria de ir encher o barco


----------



## LUPER (5 Nov 2006 às 17:47)

Tive relato que em Faro choveu que nem um diluvio, pudera 31mm em 1h  , isto vai dar muito que falar nas próximas horas. O IM está a ter a atitude correcta, assim mesmo é que se deve proceder, muitos parabens


----------



## Pedro Canelas (5 Nov 2006 às 17:49)

Já viram a lua? Está uma lua cheia espectacular de cor alaranjada.
Será que vai haver mudanças para o  ???
Sabes de algo Seringador? 

Abraços


----------



## Angelstorm (5 Nov 2006 às 17:51)

Apesar dos avisos, hoje tem sido um dia calmo por cá.

Actualmente tenho:

18,6º
81% RH
1021 hPa


----------



## Santos (5 Nov 2006 às 17:51)

LUPER disse:


> Tive relato que em Faro choveu que nem um diluvio, pudera 31mm em 1h  , isto vai dar muito que falar nas próximas horas. O IM está a ter a atitude correcta, assim mesmo é que se deve proceder, muitos parabens



Ora Nem mais Luper.

Por aqui estou c/19,1ºC e está a entrar nublusidade, vamos ver


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Nov 2006 às 17:54)

http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/cgi-...KEY=PO&LANG=en&ART=tabelle&JJ=xxxx&SORT=2&INT


----------



## Angelstorm (5 Nov 2006 às 17:54)

Hoje não estive em Tomar, pois desta vez as cheias foram maiores que as ultimas, de que postei fotos, mas de qualquer das formas aqui fica o link para um jornal local que fez a reportagem:

http://www.otemplario.pt/por/conteudosdetalhe.asp?idConteudo=5596


----------



## Santos (5 Nov 2006 às 18:33)

Estou a assisitir a uma sucessão de relâmpagos como nunca me recorodo de ter visto, qualquer coisa de incontável..., deverá estar a acontecer uma enorme trovoada na área de Peniche ou Caldas da Rainha, é mesmo muito


----------



## tozequio (5 Nov 2006 às 18:37)

14.9ºC/22.1ºC são os extremos de hoje, neste momento tenho 17.8ºC e céu pouco nublado. Por aqui cairam alguns aguaceiros esta manhã e início de tarde, mas nada de muito significativo.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Nov 2006 às 18:44)

Santos disse:


> Estou a assisitir a uma sucessão de relâmpagos como nunca me recorodo de ter visto, qualquer coisa de incontável..., deverá estar a acontecer uma enorme trovoada na área de Peniche ou Caldas da Rainha, é mesmo muito



è verdade ...vê la o radar!!! Incrivel

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/r...:03:00&selArea=far&selGrandeza=max&pesquisa=0


----------



## tozequio (5 Nov 2006 às 18:47)

MeteoPtg disse:


> è verdade ...vê la o radar!!! Incrivel
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/r...:03:00&selArea=far&selGrandeza=max&pesquisa=0



Deve estar a ser o autêntico dilúvio no Cabo Carvoeiro


----------



## LUPER (5 Nov 2006 às 18:48)

tozequio disse:


> Deve estar a ser o autêntico dilúvio no Cabo Carvoeiro



Que grande carga de água, vamos ter noticias de lá no telejornal de certeza, aqueles pontos vermelhos são muito fortes


----------



## Rog (6 Nov 2006 às 23:42)

De regresso ao forum...
Por aqui, céu limpo, 13,2ºC (a temperatura mais baixa até agora neste outono) 1022hpa


----------



## Minho (6 Nov 2006 às 23:44)

Que susto    

Aqui por Braga estão 16.1ºC
Não choveu durante todo o dia


----------



## Santos (6 Nov 2006 às 23:46)

Boa Noite a todos os companheiros de horas bens passadas.
Por aqui estão 16,5ºC, e chove "miudinho" vamos ver se vem lá água...


----------



## Rog (6 Nov 2006 às 23:47)

Minho disse:


> Que susto
> 
> Aqui por Braga estão 16.1ºC
> Não choveu durante todo o dia



Em caso de "crise" existe o MeteoPT de emergência em:
http://www.meteopt.bb2.org/
Como não apareceste por lá, não devias saber o link...


----------



## LUPER (6 Nov 2006 às 23:47)

Por aqui tenho 15,8 e ameaça de chuva


----------



## Minho (6 Nov 2006 às 23:52)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Em caso de "crise" existe o MeteoPT de emergência em:
> http://www.meteopt.bb2.org/
> Como não apareceste por lá, não devias saber o link...



Pois, eu tinha perdido o link....    

Mas agora já o gravei 


E quanto aos seguimentos, parece que outro dilúvio vai a caminho dos Algarve e Alentejo  








E no litoral deve parecer que há bombardeamentos no alto mar.....


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2006 às 00:32)

Boas aqui passou trovoada pela costa mas n entrou  a ver as proximas horas aquela massa de água a entrar pelo albarve elentejo vai complicar ainda mais as coisas  neste momento tenho 17,7ºC


----------



## tomalino (7 Nov 2006 às 00:43)

Olá pessoal! 
Cheguei há bocado de Moncorvo e fui brindado com uma grande chuvada, acompanhada de trovoada 

Lá em Moncorvo o tempo esteve chuvoso, mas nada que se compare com o que aconteceu no Centro e Sul do país. No Sábado registei 10mm, no domingo 15mm e hoje, até ao fim da tarde, 5mm. As temperaturas andaram á volta dos 14-17ºC. Sábado e Domingo esteve nublado com nevoeiro nas zonas mais altas e apenas se viu o sol na segunda.

abraços


----------



## Mago (7 Nov 2006 às 02:14)

Tempo natural para a época  aqui em Trancoso tirando a temperatura um pouco mais quente que o habitual e precipitação um pouco mais elevada que o habitual no entanto nao tem chovido tanto como para o sul do País.

Temperatura
 10.1°C

Ponto de Condensação 9.8°C 
Humidade 98% 
Barómetro 1014mb
Rate -0.35mb/hr 
Temperatura Aparente 13.9°C


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (7 Nov 2006 às 06:12)

http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20061113.p.Estacao_meteorologica


Estação meteorológica

35 cm de altura; 
Funções: 
temperatura no interior / exterior, 
humidade do ar no interior/exterior; 
pressão atmosférica (tempo real, últimas 24h, tendência), 
memorização de minimos e máximos de temperatura e humidade, 
relógio com calendário e despertador, 
fases da Lua;
Funciona a pilhas (vendidas separadamente); 
Com previsão barométrica das condições meteorológicas; 
Sensor sem fios para exterior (alcance 25m.)

  29,99 *  
*Atenção - Preço válido, salvo por erro tipográfico. Artigo limitado ao stock existente.


É só para quem quer e gosta ...


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2006 às 08:34)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20061113.p.Estacao_meteorologica
> 
> 
> Estação meteorológica
> ...





Ora ai está é essa que eu tenho vai fazer um ano...tou satisfeito com ela!aconselho a compra


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2006 às 08:37)

Aqui de madrugada choveu qualquer coisa pois o chão está algo molhado mas a secar já não se vislumbra grande coisa já para o dia está no fim este episodio...mínima de 16,3ºC já se notou uma descida neste momento 17,1ºC e 1018hpa até quinta pessoal...


----------



## Minho (7 Nov 2006 às 09:36)

miguel disse:


> Ora ai está é essa que eu tenho vai fazer um ano...tou satisfeito com ela!aconselho a compra



É igual à minha também  
Também estou muito satisfeito com ela... Muito precisa e ao preço a que foi não se pode pedir muito mais....


----------



## LUPER (7 Nov 2006 às 10:18)

E somos 3 satisfeitos. É uma boa estação pelo preço  . É uma boa compra sem duvida


----------



## dj_alex (7 Nov 2006 às 11:07)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Em caso de "crise" existe o MeteoPT de emergência em:
> http://www.meteopt.bb2.org/
> Como não apareceste por lá, não devias saber o link...



Acho que muito pouca gente sabe o link....


----------



## Luis França (7 Nov 2006 às 11:41)

Só faltam uns diazitos para o fim de semana para ir tomar mais um banhito à maneira. Felizmente para mim o Verão dos portugueses é o mês de Agosto. 
Para mim são os outros meses; senão atentem bem nesta foto do Guincho:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Nov 2006 às 11:49)

Um aleluia!!!

Ja se consegue entrar aqui!!

Bem enkuanto isto esteve em baixo, nao pude relatar o que se viveu por aqui!! 

TROVOADA,TROVOADA e mais trovoada, foi assim os ultimos dias...

Por agora uns aguaceiros gelidos e fracos, nao ha vento, nem uma faisca!!

Parece que a bonança vai aparecer!! mas pelo menos ainda fiz uns videos das faiscas de ontem...

Parece que a borrasca de ares tropicais passau ca mesmo  como esperava!!

Temp:22Cº

Mas vamos ter mais uma situaçao daki a uns 2 dias!! ansioso!!


----------



## Serrano (7 Nov 2006 às 14:02)

Depois de uns dias em que a chuva marcou forte presença, de momento não existe precipitação e as núvens começam a ter um ar menos cinzento. Na zona baixa da Covilhã estão 14.5 graus e a Serra continua sem neve, algo que em Novembro já costuma ser uma realidade, se calhar está guardada para o Natal...

Saudações serranas.


----------



## albertoisla (7 Nov 2006 às 15:07)

Holas!!! 15mm hoy en San Fernando, en otras zonas de la provincia, como el Pantano de Charco redondo, 140mm  en Los Barrios, han tenido que desalojar 24 viviendas por el desbordamiento de un rio 
Llueve debilmente ahora

Saludos!!


----------



## dj_alex (7 Nov 2006 às 16:04)

albertoisla disse:


> Holas!!! 15mm hoy en San Fernando, en otras zonas de la provincia, como el Pantano de Charco redondo, 140mm  en Los Barrios, han tenido que desalojar 24 viviendas por el desbordamiento de un rio
> Llueve debilmente ahora
> 
> Saludos!!



Alberto..tens andando mt silêncioso...com medo da chuva???


----------



## Fil (7 Nov 2006 às 16:44)

Continua o tempo "quente" para a época, principalmente durante noite com mínimas mais própias de setembro. E pensar que no ano passado dia 5 tive mínima de 0,0ºC e no dia a seguir de -0,5ºC, até meti uma reportagem desse dia aqui no fórum.. enfim eram outros tempos!  

Se isto continuar assim, ainda vamos ter que abrir um tópico de suicídios ou de lamentações...  

Hoje tive uma mínima de 9,8ºC e a máxima até ao momento foi de 13,9ºC e já não deve passar daqui pois agora tenho 13,5ºC e a descer. Ontem 11,3ºC / 13,6ºC e 4,6 mm.

Afinal parece que não choveu assim tanto no centro-sul como se esperava. O radar ontem à noite até metia medo...


----------



## ACalado (7 Nov 2006 às 17:32)

Fil disse:


> Continua o tempo "quente" para a época, principalmente durante noite com mínimas mais própias de setembro. E pensar que no ano passado dia 5 tive mínima de 0,0ºC e no dia a seguir de -0,5ºC, até meti uma reportagem desse dia aqui no fórum.. enfim eram outros tempos!
> 
> Se isto continuar assim, ainda vamos ter que abrir um tópico de suicídios ou de lamentações...
> 
> ...



boas, estou de acordo contigo fil, estas temperaturas já deviam estar mais baixas, a um ano atrás lembro-me que já tinham caido os primeiros "flocos" de neve na serra da estrela por esta altura  o frio está a demorar a implementar-se este ano, so espero que se vier que venha em força e com muita precipitação a mistura


----------



## Santos (7 Nov 2006 às 17:43)

Bom final de tarde para todos.
Pois é isto anda quentinho anda, neste momento estou com 18,0ºC, já está na altura de refrescar, ou não ....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Nov 2006 às 17:48)

Ó frio onde andas tu??? 

O frio este ano pelo que vejo...so em serras altas!!

Mas as temperaturas embora mais baixas nao fazem ainda comichao e como tal preve-se um ano quentinho em relaçao ao anterior...

Bragança e Penhas devem ser as zonas mais frias e nao devem abaixar dos 7C esta noite...mas ja e um começo!!

Mas desculpa retirar esperanças, mas nevar em cotas inferiores a 200m ou ate 400m esta temporada é uma missao quase impossivel!! 

O tempo ira manter-se ameno com um toque Sub-tropical no sul e um ameno maritimo no norte!!

PACIENCIA AMIGOS!!


----------



## Santos (7 Nov 2006 às 17:51)

]ToRnAdO[;14975 disse:
			
		

> Ó frio onde andas tu???
> 
> O frio este ano pelo que vejo...so em serras altas!!
> 
> ...



Tornado, pelas minhas "previsões" este será o ano em que não conseguirás sair de casa durante 3 dias devido à acomulação de neve em VRSA.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Nov 2006 às 17:56)

Santos disse:


> Tornado, pelas minhas "previsões" este será o ano em que não conseguirás sair de casa durante 3 dias devido à acomulação de neve em VLSA.



Epah...onde ves isso k eu nao vejo nada disso!! para nevar uma hora ou um dia aqui o pais inteiro ja teria congelado no minimo!!  

Epah...ja nao seria a primeira vez que nevaria aki...pelo menos so tenho um registo dos anos 50...

Agora nevar com a intensidade k tu preves...sinceramente duvido!!! O aquecimento climatico nesta regiao esta bem visivel!!!

com medias de 22max e 20min...ou 23max e 19min... e meses seguidos com a mesma variaçao de temperatura...duvido!!!


----------



## Santos (7 Nov 2006 às 18:17)

]ToRnAdO[;14977 disse:
			
		

> Epah...onde ves isso k eu nao vejo nada disso!! para nevar uma hora ou um dia aqui o pais inteiro ja teria congelado no minimo!!
> 
> Epah...ja nao seria a primeira vez que nevaria aki...pelo menos so tenho um registo dos anos 50...
> 
> ...



Eu sei, que 3 dias é exagero,  no entanto espero que todos tenhamos o prazer de voltar a disfrutar dum evento branco, e é bem possível.


----------



## Seringador (7 Nov 2006 às 18:19)

Meus amigos, não se esqueçam que está ficar uma panela de pressão muito instável! 

Que pode rebentar a qq momento, mas não me importo de ver este calor agoraa ser bombeado para Norte, pq vale  mais a pena ver agora do que mais tarde 

Reparem em Nov. 1955
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1955/Rrea00119551114.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1955/Rrea00119551115.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1955/Rrea00119551117.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1955/Rrea00119551120.gif
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1955/Rrea00119551122.gif


----------



## LUPER (7 Nov 2006 às 19:12)

Seringador disse:


> Meus amigos, não se esqueçam que está ficar uma panela de pressão muito instável!
> 
> Que pode rebentar a qq momento, mas não me importo de ver este calor agoraa ser bombeado para Norte, pq vale  mais a pena ver agora do que mais tarde
> 
> ...



Que bela cópia dos mapas de agora. Esse Barlett está tal e qual o de agora. O frio esse está marcado para o fds de 18 e 19 de Novembro. 

Quanto a essa historia das temperaturas amenas, penso que não serão já tão amenas quanto possam pensar. Hoje tive minima de 13,4 e maxima de 20,9. Neste momento sigo com 16,0º e a descer a bom ritmo. Temos de saber esperar, e quanto ao aquecimento global, metam os olhos em locais com o SE Europeu, aí nota-se bem os efeitos dele


----------



## Mago (7 Nov 2006 às 20:22)

JOÃO FONSECA disse:


> http://www.lidl.pt/pt/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20061113.p.Estacao_meteorologica
> 
> 
> Estação meteorológica
> ...



Dá para comprar pela net ??? parece muito simpática... gostava de comprar uma... alguem tem alguma do genero para vender?


----------



## dj_alex (7 Nov 2006 às 21:32)

mag0 disse:


> Dá para comprar pela net ??? parece muito simpática... gostava de comprar uma... alguem tem alguma do genero para vender?



Não tens nenhum lidl na tua terra??


----------



## Minho (7 Nov 2006 às 22:22)

Aí está um possível primeiro mergulho da temporada    
Ainda falta muito mas quem sabe....


----------



## LUPER (7 Nov 2006 às 22:54)

Minho disse:


> Aí está um possível primeiro mergulho da temporada
> Ainda falta muito mas quem sabe....



Quanto a mim esta já não foge. O melhor é tirarmos a roupa da neve, os skis, os trenos e as correntes e preparar-nos para umas belas reportagens fotograficas         . E a seguir a esta parece que vem mais outra, pois os A´s estão em boa posição. Só falta mais frio a 850hpa, mas o geopotencial é baixo e está lá . Temos neve a partir de uns 600m . Mas apenas para o norte. Vila Real de S. Antonio não tem direito a nada, apenas um bom frio tropical


----------



## Angelstorm (7 Nov 2006 às 23:16)

Apesar de ainda estar uma temperatura relativamente elevada, já se nota a temperatura a baixar. Esta noite vai ser certamente a mais fria dos ultimos meses.
Agora tenho:
16,7º (a descer)
1019 hPa
83% RH


----------



## Minho (7 Nov 2006 às 23:19)

Angelstorm disse:


> Apesar de ainda estar uma temperatura relativamente elevada, já se nota a temperatura a baixar. Esta noite vai ser certamente a mais fria dos ultimos meses.
> Agora tenho:
> 16,7º (a descer)
> 1019 hPa
> 83% RH



Em Braga ainda está longe dos 9.0ºC que chegou a 12 de Outubro....
Neste momento tenho 14.0ºC não deverá baixar dos 12ºC....


----------



## Santos (7 Nov 2006 às 23:26)

Boa noite, acho que vou ter a mínima mais baixa dos últimos tempos esta noite... (embora ainda alta) ontem tive como mínima 15,3ºC, e neste momento estou com 15,5ºC  

Espero que a entrada a que o Minho se refere se venha a verificar e porque não com maior intensidade, para ver se a coisa anima


----------



## tozequio (7 Nov 2006 às 23:50)

Por aqui tudo calmo, céu limpo e 10.7ºC, mínima do dia. Tive máxima de 19.9ºC, relativamente baixa devido às nuvens constantes durante o dia, só para o fim da tarde começou a limpar. No entanto a chuva foi pouca, só 1 aguaceiro disperso a meio da tarde.


----------



## LUPER (7 Nov 2006 às 23:55)

tozequio disse:


> Por aqui tudo calmo, céu limpo e 10.7ºC, mínima do dia. Tive máxima de 19.9ºC, relativamente baixa devido às nuvens constantes durante o dia, só para o fim da tarde começou a limpar. No entanto a chuva foi pouca, só 1 aguaceiro disperso a meio da tarde.



Está uma boa temperatura por aí. Aqui tenho nevoeiro e 15,1. Vamos ver se consigo uma minima abaixo dos 12  . Vamos ver se a média de este mês consegue ficar na normal.


----------



## tozequio (8 Nov 2006 às 00:06)

LUPER disse:


> Está uma boa temperatura por aí. Aqui tenho nevoeiro e 15,1. Vamos ver se consigo uma minima abaixo dos 12  . Vamos ver se a média de este mês consegue ficar na normal.



É verdade, a zona em que vivo tem uma diferença de temperatura durante a noite bem considerável para Gaia e para o Porto, já se consegue ver o vapor da água quando se respira lá fora


----------



## Rog (8 Nov 2006 às 01:17)

Por aqui céu limpo, 13,4ºC , 1022hpa.


----------



## Bruno Campos (8 Nov 2006 às 08:08)

Por aqui a mínima tem vindo a  descer nos ultimos dias... esta noite 11.1ºC


----------



## Seringador (8 Nov 2006 às 10:02)

Boas,

As temperaturas irão descere gradualmente e possivelmente para a próxima semana já se atinjam valores mínimos de um algarismo para o Porto, pq para o Nordeste poderão ser de 0ºC!

Bonito céu azul e mínima de 12,8ºC !


----------



## Minho (8 Nov 2006 às 10:31)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> As temperaturas irão descere gradualmente e possivelmente para a próxima semana já se atinjam valores mínimos de um algarismo para o Porto, pq para o Nordeste poderão ser de 0ºC!
> 
> Bonito céu azul e mínima de 12,8ºC !



Sexta-feira acredito bem que tenhamos as primeiras geadas em zonas de montanha


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2006 às 11:00)

14,6ºC e céu nublado, com uma mínima de 11,7ºC. 

Este mês de Novembro vai muito quente, com mínimas típicas de Setembro e máximas de Outubro


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Nov 2006 às 13:55)

Boas por aqui também notei esta noite mais fresquita, não muito, mas foi o que se pode arranjar.  

Min: 13,2ºC
Actualmente céu nublado, com algumas abertas e 19,7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (8 Nov 2006 às 14:20)

Na zona baixa da Covilhã estão 16 graus com céu muito nublado, houve uns chuviscos perto das 13 horas. 
No meu posto de observação, durante o mês de Novembro a temperatura mínima ainda não baixou dos 10 graus, quando a média dos últimos anos se cifra em 4.4 graus, portanto a coisa anda muito quente...

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Santos (8 Nov 2006 às 16:06)

Pois é, a temperatura continua elevada, neste momento tenho 19,3ºC , esta noite tive a mínima mais baixa 14,0ºC que ainda é muito alta


----------



## Dan (8 Nov 2006 às 18:05)

11,7ºC / 15,7ºC

Seria um dia com valores próximos da média se ainda fosse Outubro.  

Neste momento tenho 13,4ºC e o céu está quase totalmente limpo, mas com um valor de 78% de Hr não espero grande descida de temperatura esta noite.


----------



## Minho (8 Nov 2006 às 22:36)

Em Braga a mínima de hoje foi de 11.9ºC. 
A pressão subiu consideravelmente 1022hPa

Temperatura actual: 16.6ºC


----------



## Fil (8 Nov 2006 às 22:58)

Por cá mais um dia quente, 11,3ºC / 15,3ºC. Ainda estava com esperanças que a mínima de hoje fosse batida antes das 00h mas da maneira que a temperatura desce terei sorte se tiver uma mínima inferior a 10ºC pela manhã... Neste momento:

Temperatura: 12,1ºC (-0,2ºC/hr)
Humidade: 86%
Pressão: 1025,3 hPa (+0,3 hPa/hr)


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Nov 2006 às 23:24)

A máxima foi até aos 20,1ºC. Maldito calor  
Neste momento tenho 15,8ºC e já vejo a Lua no céu.  
Agora que estamos fartos de água queremos é snow!!!!


----------



## tozequio (9 Nov 2006 às 00:20)

Por aqui céu totalmente limpo com 12.1ºC neste momento. Tive 8.8ºC/23.1ºC.

Curioso que até tive mínima mais baixa que em Bragança...


----------



## Mago (9 Nov 2006 às 01:20)

Temperatura Minima: 9,8 ºC
Temperatura Máxima: 16 ºC
Actual: 11,3º C
 Céu pouco nublado ou quase limpo, mas está um pouco húmido.


----------



## Bruno Campos (9 Nov 2006 às 08:02)

esta noite a mínima foi ligeiramente mais alta q ontem
12.5º C 
Conto em bater o meu record da minima durante este fds


----------



## Rog (9 Nov 2006 às 09:28)

Por aqui 15,5ºC, céu pouco nublado, 1024hpa


----------



## Bruno Campos (9 Nov 2006 às 12:29)

N tenho a temp, mas aqui o porto deve estar por volta dos 20ºC, com um céu completamente limpo!


----------



## Serrano (9 Nov 2006 às 15:17)

Céu pouco nublado pela Covilhã, com 17.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A temperatura mínima no meu posto de observação foi 10.5 graus, bom parece que está difícil baixar dos 10 graus este mês...

Saudações serranas.


----------



## LUPER (9 Nov 2006 às 15:47)

Serrano disse:


> Céu pouco nublado pela Covilhã, com 17.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A temperatura mínima no meu posto de observação foi 10.5 graus, bom parece que está difícil baixar dos 10 graus este mês...
> 
> Saudações serranas.



A partir de esta noite já baixarás dos 10. As temperaturas irão começar a descer ainda mais a partir de hoje.


----------



## Rog (9 Nov 2006 às 16:04)

Por aqui 18,5ºC, embora o IM não tivesse previsto aguaceiros, eles têm marcado este dia embora que fracos. 1021hpa, céu muito nublado.


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2006 às 16:57)

O dia mais quente do mês. 11,7ºC / 18,3ºC

Agora, ao por-do-sol, 16,7ºC, 61% Hr e céu limpo.


----------



## Rog (9 Nov 2006 às 17:17)

Dan disse:


> O dia mais quente do mês. 11,7ºC / 18,3ºC
> 
> Agora, ao por-do-sol, 16,7ºC, 61% Hr e céu limpo.



Por do sol já? Por aqui só lá para as 18h15!!


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2006 às 17:56)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Por do sol já? Por aqui só lá para as 18h15!!



Sempre são quase 10º de diferença em longitude e latitude.


----------



## Rog (9 Nov 2006 às 18:08)

Dan disse:


> Sempre são quase 10º de diferença em longitude e latitude.



Em termos astronómicos estamos 1 hora adiantados (falo no caso da Madeira), até já tivemos essa correcção com a diferença horário -1 face ao Continente, até há bem poucos anos. Mas não defendo que esta correcção volte, em termos práticos só vinha complicar e até prejudicar!


----------



## Minho (9 Nov 2006 às 19:20)

Só tenho a dizer uma coisa da mínima desta noite em Braga: uma m*r*a  
Foi de 14.7ºC!!! Mais 3,8ºC que ontem   
Pressão atm. 1025hPa

Neste momento: 18.4ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2006 às 19:26)

Boas estive em Grândola estes dias e deu para sentir as mínimas mais baixas deste Outono mínima de 13,6ºC quarta e 12,8ºC hoje com máximas ontem e hoje de 21ºC...tirei umas fotos a uma bigorna que vou postar no tópico das nuvens


----------



## Fil (9 Nov 2006 às 20:37)

A mínima aqui também foi uma bela merd@: 11,2ºC  A máxima foi de 18,2ºC, o que converte este dia no mais quente do mês. Neste momento 12,4ºC, 79% hr e 1027,0 hPa com céu quase limpo. Com um pouco de sorte, ainda atinjo a mínima do dia antes das 00h.



miguel disse:


> Boas estive em Grândola estes dias e deu para sentir as mínimas mais baixas deste Outono mínima de 13,6ºC quarta e 12,8ºC hoje com máximas ontem e hoje de 21ºC...tirei umas fotos a uma bigorna que vou postar no tópico das nuvens



Mesmo assim são bastante altas para a época...


----------



## Mago (9 Nov 2006 às 21:00)

Temperatura Máxima 17.6°C às 15:37 
Temperatura Mínima 10.3°C às 6:38 
Temperatura actual 12.3°C

ceu geralmente limpo, mas com tendencia a arrefecer mesmo assim nada a ver com aquelas noites de nortada de alguns Outonos


----------



## LUPER (9 Nov 2006 às 21:20)

Hoje tive uma máxima de 23,1 e uma minima de 12,4. Por causa disto estou a ficar constipado, assim é complicado, ou fica calor ou frio. As 2 coisas é que não


----------



## Fil (9 Nov 2006 às 21:42)

A temperatura aqui estancou e agora até começou a subir apesar do céu limpo...  Tenho neste momento 12,6ºC.


----------



## duncan (9 Nov 2006 às 21:51)

boas,com este outono quente que temos tido espero que o inverno compense  com os meses de dezembro,janeiro,fevereiro e março com temperaturas abaixo da média,senao vai ser o desastre total


----------



## LUPER (9 Nov 2006 às 21:53)

Fil disse:


> A temperatura aqui estancou e agora até começou a subir apesar do céu limpo...  Tenho neste momento 12,6ºC.



Temos de saber esperar, pelo frio, ou vcs ainda não viram o que se está a passar no GFS?


----------



## Rog (9 Nov 2006 às 22:02)

Por aqui 14,3ºC, 1021hpa, céu limpo.


----------



## LUPER (9 Nov 2006 às 22:13)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Por aqui 14,3ºC, 1021hpa, céu limpo.



Tá fresquito por aí hoje


----------



## Dan (9 Nov 2006 às 22:47)

12,5ºC e 76% hr. Mesmo com céu limpo e ausência de vento a temperatura tem baixado muito pouco.


----------



## Angelstorm (9 Nov 2006 às 23:01)

Por aqui ainda continua o "verão".
Temperatura: 16,9º
75% RH
1027 hPa
Será que amanhã dá para ir à praia?


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2006 às 23:31)

Por aqui 17,2ºC no Alentejo tava bem menos notasse logo o efeito do litoral


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Nov 2006 às 23:32)

Bruno Campos disse:


> esta noite a mínima foi ligeiramente mais alta q ontem
> 12.5º C
> Conto em bater o meu record da minima durante este fds



Pois eu estou como tu, a minha mínima foi de 13,9ºC, ligeiramente mais alta que a de ontem. A máxima também subiu e fez deste, tal e qual como todos voces, o dia mais quente do mês, com 20,9ºC. Amanheceu com nebelina e muita humidade, parecia que tinha chovido de noite, tudo a pingar, depois foi limpando e ao final da manhã já havia céu pouco nublado.
Actualmente temos por aqui 14,7ºC, espero uma mínima perto dos 12ºc, vamos ver!


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Nov 2006 às 23:38)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui 17,2ºC no Alentejo tava bem menos notasse logo o efeito do litoral



E isso que Grândola fica relativamente perto da costa tb! Ai uns trinta e pouco quilómetros não? Praia da Galé, Melides Sesmarias, etc! 
Tem é a influência da Serra de Grândola que pode ajudar a atenuar esse efeito marítimo.


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2006 às 23:42)

kimcarvalho disse:


> E isso que Grândola fica relativamente perto da costa tb! Ai uns trinta e pouco quilómetros não? Praia da Galé, Melides Sesmarias, etc!
> Tem é a influência da Serra de Grândola que pode ajudar a atenuar esse efeito marítimo.



Sim Grândola não fica propriamente no interior longe disso mas em relação a Setúbal fica  e Grândola tem por norma mínimas muito mais baixas do que Setúbal no Inverno facilmente baixa dos zero enquanto que em Setúbal é muito difícil chegar a fazer zero


----------



## tozequio (9 Nov 2006 às 23:44)

Por aqui mínima de 11.6ºC e máxima de 21.4ºC, neste momento uma temperatura amena de 12.4ºC   Céu limpo naturalmente.


----------



## Santos (10 Nov 2006 às 00:46)

Por aqui a esta hora estão 16,2ºC


----------



## Rog (10 Nov 2006 às 00:54)

LUPER disse:


> Tá fresquito por aí hoje



Realmente, já está nos 13,2ºC. 
Santos - realmente a temp. está um pouco alta, até eu aqui na Madeira tenho mais baixa 
Tozequio - Amena 12,4ºC


----------



## Santos (10 Nov 2006 às 01:02)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Realmente, já está nos 13,2ºC.
> Santos - realmente a temp. está um pouco alta, até eu aqui na Madeira tenho mais baixa
> Tozequio - Amena 12,4ºC



Eu sei é triste


----------



## Minho (10 Nov 2006 às 01:02)

Em Braga ainda tenho uns valentes 15.4ºC !!!!


----------



## Santos (10 Nov 2006 às 01:04)

Minho disse:


> Em Braga ainda tenho uns valentes 15.4ºC !!!!



Tamos torrados


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Nov 2006 às 08:36)

esta noite a minima ficou-se pelos 11.8º C


----------



## LUPER (10 Nov 2006 às 09:21)

Por aqui fiquei com 11,2 de minima, o que é aceitável para a 1º quinzena de Novembro. Só para a segunda quinzena é que as temperaturas minimas deverão entrar na casa dos 5 a 6º. Temos de esperar, porque a quantidade de precipitação que aí vem vai fazer muitos estragos. Penso que o meteopt deveria elaborar um aviso especial para as entidades competentes e comunicação social, pois a coisa vai ser dura


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2006 às 10:15)

A mínima hoje já foi um pouco mais baixa (6,6ºC), mas a máxima vai ser elevada. Neste momento já vai em 11,4ºC. Será mais um dia bem quente para Novembro.


----------



## Fil (10 Nov 2006 às 13:07)

Eu tive mínima de 7,9ºC...  Saí de casa ás 5:30 e cheguei a medir 3,5ºC com o termometro do carro. Neste momento 16,6ºC com 17,2ºC de máxima até ao momento e céu completamente limpo.


----------



## dj_alex (10 Nov 2006 às 13:10)

Fil disse:


> Eu tive mínima de 7,9ºC...  Saí de casa ás 5:30 e cheguei a medir 3,5ºC com o termometro do carro. Neste momento 16,6ºC com 17,2ºC de máxima até ao momento e céu completamente limpo.



Bem...acordaste de madrugada....    Em por Lisboa cá vou tendo dias primaveris...ahhh....e viva a t-shirt....


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2006 às 13:15)

Boas 
Por aqui tive uma Mínima de 13,9ºC agora vou com 19,3ºC algo quentinho!


----------



## LUPER (10 Nov 2006 às 13:36)

Por aqui 11,3 de minima e agora 22,0. Está quentinho, mas a máxima deverá ficar nestes valores. Esta noite já vou ficar abaixo dos 9º de certeza


----------



## Seringador (10 Nov 2006 às 14:46)

Fil disse:


> Eu tive mínima de 7,9ºC...  Saí de casa ás 5:30 e cheguei a medir 3,5ºC com o termometro do carro. Neste momento 16,6ºC com 17,2ºC de máxima até ao momento e céu completamente limpo.



Bem Fil esteve já mais perto para o normal , no que se refere ás minimas e onde é que apanhaste 3,5ºC?

Minima hoje foir de 13,8, mais alta do que ontem.
neste momento 24,1ºC


----------



## Serrano (10 Nov 2006 às 15:07)

Pelas 14 horas, na zona baixa da Covilhã, o termómetro marcava 19.5 graus, com um céu totalmente limpo. Em relação à mínima no meu posto de observação, o colega Luper acertou que ia descer dos 10 graus, porque na realidade baixou até aos 9 graus, vamos esperar para ver quanto marca na próxima noite...

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Mago (10 Nov 2006 às 15:52)

Condições às:
15:50 de 10/11/06
*Temperatura* 17.1°C
Humidade 61% 
Barómetro 1023mb
Rate -0.05mb/hr 
Temperatura Máxima 19.6°C às 13:20 
Temperatura Mínima 9.2°C às 4:27 

Hoje esteve um dia de primavera temperatura aparente máxima passou mesmo os 20ºC, relembrar que estamos quase a meio de Novembro e a 800 metros de altitude.


----------



## LUPER (10 Nov 2006 às 16:00)

Serrano disse:


> Pelas 14 horas, na zona baixa da Covilhã, o termómetro marcava 19.5 graus, com um céu totalmente limpo. Em relação à mínima no meu posto de observação, o colega Luper acertou que ia descer dos 10 graus, porque na realidade baixou até aos 9 graus, vamos esperar para ver quanto marca na próxima noite...
> 
> Saudações serranas.




Presumo que hoje vais ficar abaixo dos 6.5 eu espero uns 8 a 9 aqui .

P.S : Acho que andamos todos pouco paciêntes com as temperaturas, temos de saber esperar e nada disto é anormal. Esperem pelo final do mês para podermos fazer as contas


----------



## LUPER (10 Nov 2006 às 16:01)

Serrano disse:


> Pelas 14 horas, na zona baixa da Covilhã, o termómetro marcava 19.5 graus, com um céu totalmente limpo. Em relação à mínima no meu posto de observação, o colega Luper acertou que ia descer dos 10 graus, porque na realidade baixou até aos 9 graus, vamos esperar para ver quanto marca na próxima noite...
> 
> Saudações serranas.




Presumo que hoje vais ficar abaixo dos 6.5 eu espero uns 8 a 9 aqui .

P.S : Acho que andamos todos pouco paciêntes com as temperaturas, temos de saber esperar e nada disto é anormal. Esperem pelo final do mês para podermos fazer as contas


----------



## kimcarvalho (10 Nov 2006 às 17:26)

LUPER disse:


> Presumo que hoje vais ficar abaixo dos 6.5 eu espero uns 8 a 9 aqui .
> 
> P.S : Acho que andamos todos pouco paciêntes com as temperaturas, temos de saber esperar e nada disto é anormal. Esperem pelo final do mês para podermos fazer as contas





LUPER disse:


> Presumo que hoje vais ficar abaixo dos 6.5 eu espero uns 8 a 9 aqui .
> 
> P.S : Acho que andamos todos pouco paciêntes com as temperaturas, temos de saber esperar e nada disto é anormal. Esperem pelo final do mês para podermos fazer as contas



Tu andas tão impaciente que até postas a dobrar a mesma coisa!   

Por aqui a mínima foi aos 12,8ºC o que já vislumbra algum fresquinho, agora frio frio é que nem vê-lo  .

A máxima de hoje foi igual à de ontem, 20,9ºC, neste momento já vou nos 16,9ºC, ou seja se a humidade não se instalar em força, hoje desço até perto dos 10ºC e quem sabe um pouquito menos!  
O dia foi de céu limpo com uma ou outra nuvem. O vento pela manhã é que fez presença com alguma intensidade e bem fresquinho. É o tempo ideal para as constipações , por isso cuidado com as roupinhas ligeiras que os dias estão traiçoeiros!


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2006 às 21:24)

A máxima ainda chegou a 17,8ºC aqui em casa e 19.0ºC na estação met.

Aqui em casa: 6,6ºC / 17,8ºC

A próxima manhã deve ser mais fresca. Neste momento 10,2ºC e ontem por esta altura ainda marcava 13ºC.


----------



## Rog (10 Nov 2006 às 22:20)

Por aqui 16,4ºC, 1021hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado.


----------



## Dan (10 Nov 2006 às 22:22)

Esta noite a temperatura está a cair mais rapidamente que ontem, já vai em 8,7ºC.


----------



## Fil (10 Nov 2006 às 22:32)

Viram o contra-informação de hoje? Esteve engraçado...  Para quem não viu, amanhã irá estar disponivel neste link.

Quanto ás "condições climatéricas" actuais, a temperatura tem descido a bom ritmo e encontra-se neste momento em 8,9ºC aqui em minha casa com um ponto de orvalho de 5,5ºC e a descer também.

Esqueci-me de dizer que ás 06h de hoje, Miranda do Douro era a localidade com a menor temperatura do país: 4,1ºC.


----------



## Minho (10 Nov 2006 às 22:56)

Hoje sim! Um noite de jeito   
Aqui dos 42ºN em Melgaço estão 11.5ºC


----------



## Angelstorm (10 Nov 2006 às 23:00)

Por cá ainda estão actualmente 15,5º
1028 hPa
73% RH


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2006 às 23:07)

Por aqui tbm uma noite fresquinha 15,6ºC a máxima foi de 20,7ºC


----------



## Zoelae (10 Nov 2006 às 23:55)

Segundo o INM às 22h estavam:
Lamas de Mouro (P.Ribeiro) 

4.5 º C, nada mau


----------



## LUPER (11 Nov 2006 às 00:00)

Bem do meu posto tenho 12,9 mas no carro passeio por locais com 10.0. Espero uma bela minima hoje, a temperatura desce a pique e os modelos cada vez melhores


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2006 às 00:13)

Zoelae disse:


> Segundo o INM às 22h estavam:
> Lamas de Mouro (P.Ribeiro)
> 
> 4.5 º C, nada mau




Aqui em Melgaço um pouco mais abaixo estão 10.6ºC


----------



## Mago (11 Nov 2006 às 00:32)

Condições às:
0:29 de 11/11/06
Temperatura
 9.9°C

 O frio a dar um toque da sua graça....


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2006 às 00:46)

Aqui também se nota uma descida acentuada neste momento 13,7ºC a descer a bom ritmo já posso dizer tá friooooo


----------



## Luis França (11 Nov 2006 às 00:53)

Por aqui estão 15º C.

O panorama no Atlântico está interessante - o vortex central rodeado por 3 lados carregados de nuvens formando quase um triângulo. Será que vai fermentar até dia 18?






Copyright EUMETSAT 2006


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Nov 2006 às 00:59)

Por aqui me despeço com 13,2ºC e descendo, hoje vou até perto do 10ºC!
Mas frio só considero em temperaturas com um dígito.


----------



## Santos (11 Nov 2006 às 01:04)

Luis França disse:


> Por aqui estão 15º C.
> 
> O panorama no Atlântico está interessante - o vortex central rodeado por 3 lados carregados de nuvens formando quase um triângulo. Será que vai fermentar até dia 18?
> 
> ...



Excelente Luis, pelos modelos assim parece ...


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2006 às 01:41)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Por aqui me despeço com 13,2ºC e descendo, hoje vou até perto do 10ºC!
> Mas frio só considero em temperaturas com um dígito.



Em Melgaço já estão 9.8ºC   
Finalmente vai bater a mínima que desde Outubro prevalece que é de 9.0ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2006 às 01:45)

Mais valia não ter dito nada porque parou a descida e a temperatura estagnou nos 13,5ºC 1027hpa


----------



## tozequio (11 Nov 2006 às 01:54)

"Hoje" tive mínima de 9.4ºC e máxima de 22.5ºC, mas neste momento já vou com uns fantásticos... (esta merece foto e tudo   )


----------



## LUPER (11 Nov 2006 às 08:17)

Bem fiquei com uma minima de 10,5. Já fico contente, pq esta noite será mais baixa de certeza


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2006 às 10:24)

A mínima ficou em 3,9ºC. 

Neste momento já 9,2ºC.


----------



## tozequio (11 Nov 2006 às 12:26)

Por aqui vou com 19.4ºC, tive mínima de 7.5ºC


----------



## LUPER (11 Nov 2006 às 12:30)

Sigo neste momento com 20,2 e espero uma máxima inferior a 22. Esta noite vai arrefecer e bem   , a meio da tarde já se vai notar e bem


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2006 às 13:01)

Boas
Tive mínima de 12,5ºC será que esta noite chego aos 10ºC  
Neste momento vou com apenas 17,7ºC agora sim já estou a gostar mais das temperaturas!!Luper tenho menos do que tu


----------



## LUPER (11 Nov 2006 às 13:05)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Tive mínima de 12,5ºC será que esta noite chego aos 10ºC
> Neste momento vou com apenas 17,7ºC agora sim já estou a gostar mais das temperaturas!!Luper tenho menos do que tu



É verdade já tenho 20,8 mas agora vai ser dificil aumentar mais do que isto não vai chegar aos 22.

Já a minima hoje vai ficar abaixo dos 10 muito facilmente


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2006 às 13:10)

Sim de certeza que na próxima madrugada a mínima vai ser mais baixa.
Esta noite tive 8.7ºC em Melgaço.
Neste momento tenho 13.2ºC


----------



## LUPER (11 Nov 2006 às 13:11)

Minho disse:


> Sim de certeza que na próxima madrugada a mínima vai ser mais baixa.
> Esta noite tive 8.7ºC em Melgaço.
> Neste momento tenho 13.2ºC



Que bela temperatura, o ceu está limpo por ai?


----------



## tozequio (11 Nov 2006 às 13:14)

Minho disse:


> Sim de certeza que na próxima madrugada a mínima vai ser mais baixa.
> Esta noite tive 8.7ºC em Melgaço.
> Neste momento tenho 13.2ºC



Que temperatura espectacular para esta altura do dia, aqui até tive mínima mais baixa do que aí em Melgaço, mas a temperatura por aqui já disparou para os 21.3ºC


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2006 às 13:15)

LUPER disse:


> Que bela temperatura, o ceu está limpo por ai?



Está   Mas tem uma razão de ser a temperatura actual. Por efeito da do intenso arrefecimento noturno formou-se nevoeiro no vale do Minho. Não sei a que hora se dissipou porque estava a dormir mas a ainda está muita neblina...


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2006 às 13:23)

Céu limpinho e 18,2ºC neste momento com 1028hpa a ver se não chegava aos 20 mas não me parece que vá ser possível ainda tenho pelo menos 2 horas para ela subir mais um pouco.


----------



## Mago (11 Nov 2006 às 14:22)

Temperatura Mínima 7.8°C às 6:53  Agora actualmente estão 18,1º ºC, céu limpo, hoje nem houve nevoeiro como ontem, Verão de São Martinho de Dia à noite...já nem por isso


----------



## Rog (11 Nov 2006 às 14:40)

Por aqui o verão regressou , neste momento 25ºC, céu limpo, 1020hpa.


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2006 às 14:47)

Por Melgaço estão 15.9ºC... espero que já não suba muito mais


----------



## LUPER (11 Nov 2006 às 14:49)

Minho disse:


> Por Melgaço estão 15.9ºC... espero que já não suba muito mais



Por aqui 21,9 e penso que fica aqui a máxima. Agora vamos descer até aos 8


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2006 às 15:13)

Aqui estou neste momento com 19,5ºC vou chegar aos 20ºC mas não vai subir mais que isso e já estou curioso para ver a descida já não falta muito!


----------



## Fil (11 Nov 2006 às 15:37)

Eu tive mínima de 5,9ºC e a máxima até ao momento foi de 16,1ºC. Neste momento 15,8ºC, 70% e 1027,9 hPa.

As localidades mais frias às 07h eram:

Lamas de Mouro: 1,7ºC
Miranda do Douro: 2,5ºC
Carrazêda de Ansiães: 3,2ºC
Bragança: 4,2ºC
Macedo de Cavaleiros: 4,4ºC
Cabeceiras de Basto: 4,8ºC
Arouca: 5,0ºC
Covilhã: 5,0ºC
Moncorvo: 5,7ºC
Alcobaça: 5,9ºC
Chaves: 5,9ºC
Sabugal: 5,9ºC
Braga: 6,4ºC


----------



## tozequio (11 Nov 2006 às 15:56)

Máxima de 21.5ºC, e a temperatura já começou em queda livre, neste momento com o Sol praticamente a desaparecer já tenho 19.6ºC.


----------



## Fil (11 Nov 2006 às 17:52)

Aposto na 1º negativa numa localidade com EMA nesta próxima madrugada  

Aqui em minha casa já vou com 12,2ºC, quase 2ºC menos que ontem a esta hora.


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2006 às 17:52)

A máxima de hoje foi de 16ºC
A descida já começou, neste momento estão 13.7ºC. No entanto hj estão algumas nuvens altas.... Desconfio que afinal a mínima não será muito baixa...


----------



## tozequio (11 Nov 2006 às 18:42)

Neste momento céu limpo e 12.1ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2006 às 18:48)

Bem tozequio isso é que foi descer bem!!  eu aqui fiquei com uma máxima de 19,7ºC neste momento tenho 17,9ºC se ficar com uma mínima de 10ºC já fico contente


----------



## tozequio (11 Nov 2006 às 18:55)

miguel disse:


> Bem tozequio isso é que foi descer bem!!  eu aqui fiquei com uma máxima de 19,7ºC neste momento tenho 17,9ºC se ficar com uma mínima de 10ºC já fico contente



Sim, a minha localização orográfica facilita uma descida brusca ao fim da tarde já que fico normalmente sem 1 hora e meia a 2 horas de Sol já que vivo na encosta Leste de um monte.


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2006 às 19:57)

tozequio disse:


> Sim, a minha localização orográfica facilita uma descida brusca ao fim da tarde já que fico normalmente sem 1 hora e meia a 2 horas de Sol já que vivo na encosta Leste de um monte.



Realmente que descida!!  Vê lá que até ja me apanhaste   Tenho neste momento 12.3ºC


----------



## tozequio (11 Nov 2006 às 20:01)

Neste momento 11.4ºC, parece que esta noite já posso ficar abaixo dos 7ºC


----------



## Fil (11 Nov 2006 às 20:10)

Daqui a nada também me apanhas a mim, tenho 10,9ºC e a descida abrandou claramente como quase sempre acontece a esta hora. O ponto de orvalho está muito alto, 7,4ºC.

Para segunda, o IM aponta que poderá haver nevoeiro persistente em Trás-os-Montes


----------



## tozequio (11 Nov 2006 às 20:14)

Por aqui também quase que estabilizou, na última hora e meia desceu pouco mais de 0.5ºC.



Fil disse:


> Para segunda, o IM aponta que poderá haver nevoeiro persistente em Trás-os-Montes



Se calhar vais ter o 1ºdia com máxima abaixo de 10ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (11 Nov 2006 às 20:31)

Boas que noite fresquinha, isto sim já começa a ser mais normal.  
Por aqui, ainda não foi desta que o meu termómetro desceu até ao 10ºC, como eu pensei , fiquei-me nos cálidos 11,4ºC 

De máxima ainda fui aos 20,9ºC e o que me deixa mais feliz é que já tenho neste momento 13,8ºC, o que pode significar uma mínima abaixo dos 10ºC.  

Como o Fil já tinha referido isto ás 7h estava fresquinho, por acaso nem me lembrei de Lamas de Mouro (ou melhor por ainda estar a dormir de pé ) e só guardei a imagem de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro.
Segundo me confirmaram, hoje já geou em grande parte no interior norte.   :w00t


----------



## Dan (11 Nov 2006 às 20:41)

Tal como a mínima, a máxima também foi inferior à de ontem.

Aqui em casa: 3,9ºC / 16,7ºC

Mas estes valores ainda estão acima da média para um mês de Novembro. A normal de 1961 / 1990 para este mês é de 3.6ºC / 12,4ºC e em condições anticiclónicas a mínima é normalmente mais baixa.


----------



## Rog (11 Nov 2006 às 21:06)

Boas, por aqui tenho 20,4ºC, 1021hpa, céu nublado.
Esta semana sou eu a reclamar do calor...
Durante o dia a máxima chegou perto dos 26ºC


----------



## Minho (11 Nov 2006 às 22:45)

Fil disse:


> Daqui a nada também me apanhas a mim, tenho 10,9ºC e a descida abrandou claramente como quase sempre acontece a esta hora. O ponto de orvalho está muito alto, 7,4ºC.
> 
> Para segunda, o IM aponta que poderá haver nevoeiro persistente em Trás-os-Montes



Significa muita humidade no ar.... se fizer menos de zero vais ter uma valente geada


----------



## tozequio (11 Nov 2006 às 22:54)

Por aqui a temperatura está a subir, tenho 10.8ºC mas já cheguei a ter 9.8ºC esta noite.


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2006 às 00:42)

Neste momento tenho 7,6ºC, um valor semelhante ao de ontem por esta hora.


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2006 às 00:54)

Aqui ainda vou com 14,4ºC não vou chegar aos 10ºC esta noite ainda


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Nov 2006 às 01:00)

Eu tenho 11,6ºC, o que é apenas 2 décims mais alto que a mínima de ontem.

Se não chegar aos 10ºC meto a sonda no congelador e pronto!!


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2006 às 01:04)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Se não chegar aos 10ºC meto a sonda no congelador e pronto!!



Ora ai está uma boa ideia para ver isto a funcionar como devia de ser 
Agora:14,2ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Nov 2006 às 01:15)

miguel disse:


> Ora ai está uma boa ideia para ver isto a funcionar como devia de ser
> Agora:14,2ºC



Por acaso, ou talvez não , é sempre o primeiro teste que faço, é colocar as sondas no congelador. Assim verifico se funciona bem a baixas temperaturas e se os alarmes funcionam. E dá cá um gosto ver aquilo a marcar temperaturas tão baixas!!!  

Continua a baixar, 11,2ºC.


----------



## tozequio (12 Nov 2006 às 01:18)

Por aqui 9.6ºC, dificilmente vou chegar aos 7.5ºC da última madrugada


----------



## Zoelae (12 Nov 2006 às 02:20)

Cuiriosidades:

Penhas Douradas à 1h: 12º C, e humidade 13%


----------



## ACalado (12 Nov 2006 às 06:25)

boas por aki, 6.5c  a minima mais baixa desta epoca


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2006 às 09:50)

A mínima desta noite foi de 20ºC  
Ás 7h da manhã estava 21,5ºC!!!!!!
Espero pelo frio da próxima quinta....


----------



## LUPER (12 Nov 2006 às 09:56)

Bem hoje fiquei com 8,6 de minimae a máxima ontem ficou nos 21,9. Para hoje espero uma máxima entre os 19 e os 20 e neste momento tenho 13,3


----------



## Bruno Campos (12 Nov 2006 às 10:08)

Ontem e hoje... minimas de 8.9º C que curiosamente eram o valor mais baixo q tive em outubro... andar a rondar mas ainda n desceu mais


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2006 às 10:18)

Hoje a mínima ficou em 3,4ºC. Ainda falta mais de metade do mês mas isto começa a encaminhar-se para um Novembro sem valores negativos, pelo menos por aqui.


----------



## Bruno Campos (12 Nov 2006 às 10:22)

Dan disse:


> Hoje a mínima ficou em 3,4ºC. Ainda falta mais de metade do mês mas isto começa a encaminhar-se para um Novembro sem valores negativos, pelo menos por aqui.



Isso foi uma noite bem fresquinha


----------



## LUPER (12 Nov 2006 às 10:30)

Dan disse:


> Hoje a mínima ficou em 3,4ºC. Ainda falta mais de metade do mês mas isto começa a encaminhar-se para um Novembro sem valores negativos, pelo menos por aqui.



Ora os valores negativos chegam até quarta feira, quase de certeza, vcs estão muito pessimistas    .


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2006 às 10:34)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Isso foi uma noite bem fresquinha



Sim, bem fresquinha, mas para um mês de Novembro este valor até um pouco alto. Estamos com mais de 10ºC a 850 hPa  

Esta manhã, em vez de geada, havia nevoeiro no fundo dos vales.


----------



## LUPER (12 Nov 2006 às 10:55)

Hoje nota-se que está mais fresco, agora tenho 15,4


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2006 às 12:23)

Boas 
Por aqui esta foi a noite mais fresca deste Outono 11,9ºC ás 7h:8m...agora tenho 17,2ºC mas na minha varanda parece que estão 30


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2006 às 13:07)

LUPER disse:


> Hoje nota-se que está mais fresco, agora tenho 15,4



E eu por aqui noto que está mais quente , neste momento 26,5ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Nov 2006 às 13:20)

Dan disse:


> Sim, bem fresquinha, mas para um mês de Novembro este valor até um pouco alto. Estamos com mais de 10ºC a 850 hPa
> 
> Esta manhã, em vez de geada, havia nevoeiro no fundo dos vales.



Ora aí temos um sinal de inversão térmica . Para além disso destaco as bonitas cores outonais que se conseguem ver nas árvores!

Por aqui hoje já fez frio   , que saudades tinha de dizer isto!
A mínima foi de 7,8ºC, lá descemos dos 10ºC , estava difícil!  

Neste momento céu azulinho com 19,3ºC, mesmo assim ainda chegaremos aos 20ºC .


----------



## Dan (12 Nov 2006 às 13:33)

Sim, hoje notou-se bem a inversão térmica  

Neste momento 64% de hr e 15,0ºC. Hoje pouco mais deve subir.


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2006 às 13:41)

Aqui neste momento tenho ainda 18,5ºC hoje fica talvez abaixo dos 20 a ver se é esta noite que chego aos 10ºC não tarda sou o único que ainda não atingiu esse valor


----------



## Minho (12 Nov 2006 às 15:12)

Por Melgaço a mínima foi de 8.4ºC. Por volta das 2h o nevoeiro no vale do Minho  cobriu por completo o local onde moro até às 10 horas.

Neste momento estão 13.6ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2006 às 16:27)

Boas   Finalmente uma máxima abaixo dos 20 tive 19,2ºC  neste momento tenho 18,9ºC a caminho dos 10ºC


----------



## LUPER (12 Nov 2006 às 16:31)

Eu tive uma máxima de 20,4 e neste momento tenho 18,8 e hoje espero baixar dos 8  , vou espreitar os 6


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Nov 2006 às 18:12)

A minha máxima mais uma vez ultrapassou os vinte! 20,1ºC. Neste momento tenho 13,4ºC, acho que vou descer até perto dos 6ºC. vamos ver...  

Neste momento devo de ser o que tem as maiores amplitudes trémicas.


----------



## ACalado (12 Nov 2006 às 18:16)

por aki tive uma max de 17.8ºc neste momento tenho 12ºc, com uma humidade de 61%.
abraços


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2006 às 18:55)

Não sei quais são os recordes de temperatura na Madeira para este mês, mas hoje não devem ter ficado longe, 27ºC de máxima  não dá para acreditar... E vocês com o frio típico...
Agora está um pouco mais fresco com 20,3ºC....


----------



## tozequio (12 Nov 2006 às 19:08)

Por aqui mais uma tarde primaveril, tive mínima de 7.0ºC (a mais baixa da temporada) e máxima de 21.6ºC. Neste momento 11.9ºC, vamos lá a ver se bato a mínima desta manhã.


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2006 às 19:58)

Aqui vou sem sombra de duvidas a caminho dos tão esperados por mim 10ºC neste momento já vou com 14,6ºC


----------



## Fil (12 Nov 2006 às 20:36)

Parece que afinal as mínimas no norte acabaram por ser geralmente superiores ás da noite anterior, mas no centro-sul foi ao contrário! Eis as mínimas mais baixas hoje ás 07h:

Miranda do Douro: 3,0ºC
Covilhã: 3,5ºC
Alcobaça: 4,0ºC
Carrazêda de Ansiães: 4,1ºC
Bragança: 4,2ºC
Arouca: 4,9ºC
Tomar: 5,0ºC
Macedo de Cavaleiros: 5,5ºC
Alvalade: 5,7ºC
São Brás de Alportel: 5,7ºC
Cabeceiras de Basto: 5,8ºC
Portimão: 5,8ºC
Castro Verde: 6,1ºC

Várias localidades do Algarve e Alentejo com mínima mais baixa que a de Montalegre, Penhas Douradas ou Guarda...  

Em minha casa 6,1ºC / 15,3ºC. A mínima desta noite promete, espero que na estação desça de 3ºC. Neste momento 9,8ºC, 86% e 1026,2 hPa.

Só como comparação entre o outono do ano passado e o deste ano:


----------



## tozequio (12 Nov 2006 às 20:55)

Fil disse:


> Parece que afinal as mínimas no norte acabaram por ser geralmente superiores ás da noite anterior, mas no centro-sul foi ao contrário! Eis as mínimas mais baixas hoje ás 07h:
> 
> Miranda do Douro: 3,0ºC
> Covilhã: 3,5ºC
> ...



Essas temperaturas no Algarve são realmente muito estranhas, Portimão à beira-mar com temperatura mais baixa que as Penhas Douradas a quase 1500 metros de altitude, 150km do mar, e 400km a norte... é tudo menos lógico até porque a temperatura a 850hPa não era mais elevada no Algarve do que no Centro/Norte...


----------



## ACalado (12 Nov 2006 às 20:58)

Fil disse:


> Parece que afinal as mínimas no norte acabaram por ser geralmente superiores ás da noite anterior, mas no centro-sul foi ao contrário! Eis as mínimas mais baixas hoje ás 07h:
> 
> Miranda do Douro: 3,0ºC
> Covilhã: 3,5ºC
> ...



só uma pergunta fil de onde é a tua fonte para essas temperaturas? é que no meu caso vivo na parte mais elevada da covilha e a temperatura minima que registrei na estação não foi inferior a 5ºc  axo um pouco estranho esses 3.5ºc pois e uma descrepancia enorme.
abraço


----------



## tozequio (12 Nov 2006 às 21:00)

spiritmind disse:


> só uma pergunta fil de onde é a tua fonte para essas temperaturas? é que no meu caso vivo na parte mais elevada da covilha e a temperatura minima que registrei na estação não foi inferior a 5ºc  axo um pouco estranho esses 3.5ºc pois e uma descrepancia enorme.
> abraço



Tenho quase a certeza que são tiradas do site do IM na parte do "tempo presente"


----------



## Fil (12 Nov 2006 às 21:01)

tozequio disse:


> Essas temperaturas no Algarve são realmente muito estranhas, Portimão à beira-mar com temperatura mais baixa que as Penhas Douradas a quase 1500 metros de altitude, 150km do mar, e 400km a norte... é tudo menos lógico até porque a temperatura a 850hPa não era mais elevada no Algarve do que no Centro/Norte...



A explicação é: inversão térmica  

O relevo das Penhas Douradas não é nada favorável a este fenómeno, igual ocorre com por exemplo a Guarda e outras.



tozequio disse:


> Tenho quase a certeza que são tiradas do site do IM na parte do "tempo presente"



Yap. Sob estas condições anticiclónicas com tempo estável e vento em calma, as zonas mais baixas têm temperaturas mais baixas devido a que o ar frio, mais denso, desce e o ar quente sobe.


----------



## Tiagofsky (12 Nov 2006 às 21:21)

Boas pessoal!Parece que está a melhorar o panorama nestes ultimos dias quanto às temperaturas!Tenho andado com problemas na net e n tenho aparecido muito..Já agora,quanto a essa questao da inversao térmica,o que causa essas temperaturas mais elevadas em maiores altitudes é o facto de existir uma "camada" mais quente por cima dessa camada de ar quente,o que impede a natural convecção das correntes de calor/frio,correcto? Abraços!!


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2006 às 23:00)

Bem por este momento devo ser o que tem a temperatura mais baixa 20,3ºC


----------



## tozequio (12 Nov 2006 às 23:02)

Despeço-me por hoje com 10.7ºC. Bom início de semana para todos.


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2006 às 00:03)

Esta noite vejo que a temperatura não desce abaixo dos 20ºC , neste momento 21,5ºC. 1021hpa.


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Nov 2006 às 00:53)

Por cá a temp. já esteve nos 10,2ºC, subiu até aos 12ºC e regressou aos 10,2ºC novamente .
Com este sobe e desce, já não digo nada da temp. mínima que irei ter.


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2006 às 01:00)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Por cá a temp. já esteve nos 10,2ºC, subiu até aos 12ºC e regressou aos 10,2ºC novamente .
> Com este sobe e desce, já não digo nada da temp. mínima que irei ter.



Ainda assim bem fresco. Por aqui a situação não é nada animadora e só agrava a nivel de temp. neste momento já vai nos 22,5ºC, este tempo tropical já chateia


----------



## Fil (13 Nov 2006 às 01:19)

Vim agora da city e em algumas zonas baixas já está nevoeiro e é lá que as temperaturas são menores. 





Na rua antes de subir para o meu bairro estavam 4,5ºC, na minha estação tenho actualmente 7,8ºC  

Ás 00h Lamas de Mouro já com 3,6ºC


----------



## Santos (13 Nov 2006 às 01:38)

Bela foto Fil  
Aqui tambem está nevoeiro e espero baixar a minima de ontem que foi 10,4C


----------



## Bruno Campos (13 Nov 2006 às 08:21)

Bem... qq coisa estranha tem acontecido estes ultimos dias.
Esta noite, à semelhança das duas ultimas voltei a ter exactamente a mesma temperatura mínima 8.9º C.     
Ou o meu sensor bloqueou a esse nivel ou foi mmo uma grande coincidencia


----------



## Fil (13 Nov 2006 às 09:47)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Bem... qq coisa estranha tem acontecido estes ultimos dias.
> Esta noite, à semelhança das duas ultimas voltei a ter exactamente a mesma temperatura mínima 8.9º C.
> Ou o meu sensor bloqueou a esse nivel ou foi mmo uma grande coincidencia



A mínima na estação de Bragança tem variado entre 4,1ºC e 4,2ºC nestes ultimos 3 dias também  

Por aqui, como previsto, um denso nevoeiro que não deixa a temperatura subir muito. Neste momento tenho 6,6ºC e 92% hr com mínima de 5,1ºC.

A mínima mais baixa hoje ás 07h foi uma vez mais em Lamas de Mouro com 1,6ºC. Portimão tinha também uma mínima interessante de 4,7ºC.


----------



## Seringador (13 Nov 2006 às 10:10)

Por aqui registei uma mínima de 12,1ºC, mas o mar já se apresente increspado, amanhã ao fim do dia já estará alterado.
Neste momento Céu limpo e vento de Ne mas calmo, 16,2ºC, 1024hPa


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2006 às 11:24)

Por aqui a noite não desceu abaixo dos 20ºC, neste momento 22ºC. Céu muito nublado, 1021hpa


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2006 às 13:55)

Boas
Aqui  a minha mínima baixou aos 11,8ºC menos 0.1º que ontem! neste momento tenho uns lindos 16,7ºC se não for a próxima noite que chego aos 10ºC  então não sei


----------



## Serrano (13 Nov 2006 às 14:18)

Aqui na Covilhã estamos com um magnífico dia de sol, marcando o termómetro 19 graus na zona baixa da cidade. No meu posto de observação, a mínima desta noite ficou-se pelos 8 graus, enquanto a máxima de ontem atingiu 17.9 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Santos (13 Nov 2006 às 14:25)

Aqui a mínima foi de 10,3ºC ( a mais baixa até agora), neste momento estou com 17,4ºC com tendencia para descerr e 1021 Hpa , alguma nublusidade a entrar


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2006 às 16:23)

Fiquei com uma máxima óptima hoje apenas 17,6ºC agora é sempre a descer e para não dar azar como nos outros dias que dexa até onde deus quiser neste momento 17,4ºC e 1020hpa


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (13 Nov 2006 às 18:43)

Boa tarde
por aqui 13,7º
com 1020 hpa


----------



## Mago (13 Nov 2006 às 18:47)

Temperatura Máxima 17.5°C às 13:32 
Temperatura Mínima 7.9°C às 7:17 
Agora 10.9°C , a Pressão barometica esta a cair nestes ultimos dois dias.... estava em 1025mb ja vai em 1017mb


----------



## Minho (13 Nov 2006 às 20:06)

A mínima em minha casa foi de 10.1ºC
A pressão também está a descer ontem tinha 1023hPa agora tenho 1918hPa


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2006 às 22:18)

Mesmo com estes dias um pouco mais frescos continua a anomalia muito positiva.






Hoje: 3,8ºC / 15,2ºC (com nevoeiro durante a noite e manhã)


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (13 Nov 2006 às 22:38)

Agora em Coruche, 10.5 ºC (a descer) e 1020 hpa.


----------



## LUPER (13 Nov 2006 às 22:45)

Dan disse:


> Mesmo com estes dias um pouco mais frescos continua a anomalia muito positiva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A média pra Bragança é de 8,0 será que estão assim tão desfazadas as temperaturas?


----------



## Dan (13 Nov 2006 às 23:06)

LUPER disse:


> A média pra Bragança é de 8,0 será que estão assim tão desfazadas as temperaturas?



Até ao dia 13 a média deste mês vai em 12ºC. Está mais próximo dos valores normais de um mês de Outubro que de um mês de Novembro e no resto do país a situação está igual ou pior.


----------



## LUPER (13 Nov 2006 às 23:09)

Dan disse:


> Até ao dia 13 a média deste mês vai em 12ºC. Está mais próximo dos valores normais de um mês de Outubro que de um mês de Novembro e no resto do país a situação está igual ou pior.



Eu estou com 17,01 até ao dia de hoje e o normal é 12 ou 13 por aqui, mas não podemos esquecer que tivemos muita chuva já este mês e que com isso as temperaturas sobem muito. Agora isto vai ser como Setembro, muito acima de inicio e depois compõe-se


----------



## Rog (13 Nov 2006 às 23:55)

Por aqui 18,2, céu nublado, 1018hpa.


----------



## Fil (13 Nov 2006 às 23:55)

Vim agora para casa e houve uma zona onde cheguei a medir 3ºC   Aqui em minha casa tenho neste momento 7,2ºC, 90% e 1020,7 h com nevoeiro já em formação. Hoje 5,1ºC / 14,5ºC.


----------



## tozequio (14 Nov 2006 às 00:02)

Depois de mais um dia tirado a papel químico dos últimos 4 ou 5 dias (7.5ºC/21.2ºC) apareceu um elemento novo: o nevoeiro. Ainda há pouco tinha 9.0ºC, mas com a chegada do dito, a temperatura já disparou para os 10.6ºC.


----------



## LUPER (14 Nov 2006 às 00:03)

Fil disse:


> Vim agora para casa e houve uma zona onde cheguei a medir 3ºC   Aqui em minha casa tenho neste momento 7,2ºC, 90% e 1020,7 h com nevoeiro já em formação. Hoje 5,1ºC / 14,5ºC.



Bela temperatura, Lama de Mouros já vai com 2,7    , por aqui 10,4 e a descer com muito nevoeiro


----------



## Angelstorm (14 Nov 2006 às 00:03)

Entroncamento:
13,1º, e a descer (é a noite mais fresca até agora deste outono por aqui)
1021 hpa
75% RH


----------



## ACalado (14 Nov 2006 às 00:05)

por aqui estão 8ºc com tendencia para descer.
humidade 70%


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 00:07)

Minho disse:


> A mínima em minha casa foi de 10.1ºC
> A pressão também está a descer ontem tinha 1023hPa agora tenho 1918hPa



Minho mas isso é uma loucura de pressão    

*1918 hPa*

Incrível! Como suportas tal pressão!   

Agora a sério, a minha mínima ficou nos 8,7ºC e a máxima 19,1ºC.

Neste momento 10,4ºC, mas já tive 9,4ºC  
E o mais lindo, como já tenho a _estaçãozona_ do lidl (pois 35 cm é obra ), já posso dizer e 1021 hPa


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (14 Nov 2006 às 00:13)

E viva o LIDL, também estreei a minha estação hoje.

Acho que o próximo lançamento desta grande superfície será um mini Radar Doppler com despertador incluído!


----------



## LUPER (14 Nov 2006 às 00:15)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Minho mas isso é uma loucura de pressão
> 
> *1918 hPa*
> 
> ...



Mas é uma bela estação, um pouco grande mas muito certinha


----------



## Santos (14 Nov 2006 às 00:17)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> E viva o LIDL, também estreei a minha estação hoje.
> 
> Acho que o próximo lançamento desta grande superfície será um mini Radar Doppler com despertador incluído!



Hoje também fui ás compras    , acho que o LIDL vai ter que nos começar a fazer descontos 

Tal como diz o KimCarvalho esta mega estação (35 cm é obra) marca neste momento no meu ponto de observação 10,4ºC e 1019 Hpa


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2006 às 00:22)

Santos disse:


> Hoje também fui ás compras    , acho que o LIDL vai ter que nos começar a fazer descontos
> 
> Tal como diz o KimCarvalho esta mega estação (35 cm é obra) marca neste momento no meu ponto de observação 10,4ºC e 1019 Hpa



Isso não é justo, só eu por cá não tenho acesso a essa loja do Lidl, nem atraves da net porque não fazem vendas por este meio... Tenho que renovar a minha estação, estou com um barometro, fiavel é certo, mas de aspecto clássico e de leitura por ponteiro, logo não digital que têm outra precisão...


----------



## Santos (14 Nov 2006 às 00:35)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Isso não é justo, só eu por cá não tenho acesso a essa loja do Lidl, nem atraves da net porque não fazem vendas por este meio... Tenho que renovar a minha estação, estou com um barometro, fiavel é certo, mas de aspecto clássico e de leitura por ponteiro, logo não digital que têm outra precisão...



Apronto-me a adquirir a estação e a enviá-la. Se quiseres diz.


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2006 às 00:38)

Santos disse:


> Apronto-me a adquirir a estação e a enviá-la. Se quiseres diz.



Obrigado Santos , vou pensar no assunto e depois digo qqer coisa...


----------



## Santos (14 Nov 2006 às 00:40)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Obrigado Santos , vou pensar no assunto e depois digo qqer coisa...



 Podes dispor se tivesse no teu lugar certamente alguém me faria o mesmo


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2006 às 00:47)

Tenho neste momento 12,8ºC a noite mais fria até agora e 1019hpa


----------



## Snow (14 Nov 2006 às 00:51)

Boas!!
Por aqui 11º
vamos ver onde é que se situa o ponteiro da minima esta noite.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (14 Nov 2006 às 00:54)

Aqui em Coruche estabilizou por enquanto nos 9.4ºC.


----------



## Mago (14 Nov 2006 às 01:18)

Por aqui 7,9 ºC agora ceu limpo... mas ainda vai baixar estima-se que deva chegar aos 5º lá pelas cinco ou seis da manhã


----------



## Seringador (14 Nov 2006 às 09:59)

Boas,

Hoje foi mais fresco do que ontem, mínima de 9,9ºC, menos 2,9ºC do que ontem.
Neste momento 14,6ºC e neblina ou nuvens baixas


----------



## dj_alex (14 Nov 2006 às 11:15)

boas....bastante nevoeiro hoje em Lisboa principalmente na zona do aeroporto levando ao atraso de bastantes voos e ao cancelamento de 2 ou 3...Amanha espero que não haja nevoeiro e que me consiga pirar de Lisboa antes da tempestade se abater...   dúvido...mas pronto....


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 11:19)

Por aqui a mínima ás 5:58 foi de 7,5ºC. Actualmente 15,8 e up!
1020 hPa. De manhã bem cedo havia nevoeiro nas zonas mais baixas em redor da cidade.


----------



## Fil (14 Nov 2006 às 13:19)

Este pode-se considerar o 1º dia de verdadeiro inverno por cá. Mínima de 3,7ºC em minha casa e 7,8ºC neste momento com sensação de muito frio. Formou-se nevoeiro pelas 2h e ainda não se dissipou nem parece que vá dissipar...


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2006 às 13:28)

Eu tenho 6,5ºC neste momento  e tive uma mínima de 2,9ºC. 

Depois do Verão, este pode ser o primeiro dia com máxima inferior a 10ºC.


----------



## Fil (14 Nov 2006 às 13:32)

Dan disse:


> Eu tenho 6,5ºC neste momento  e tive uma mínima de 2,9ºC.
> 
> Depois do Verão, este pode ser o primeiro dia com máxima inferior a 10ºC.



Na tua zona o nevoeiro deve ser mais denso! Agora estou com 7,6ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2006 às 13:37)

Fil disse:


> Na tua zona o nevoeiro deve ser mais denso! Agora estou com 7,6ºC.



Provavelmente. Deve haver também uma inversão térmica.

Já se começa a ver o sol, ainda dissipa antes de chegar a noite.


----------



## Mago (14 Nov 2006 às 13:43)

Vivam !
Estao actualmente 14,1 ºC com 1012 mb e 70% de humidade, são os valores da minha nova estação, (Lidl) já coloquei o sensor externo num lugar estrategico sem sol e arejado. A estação parece muito fixe, já agora obrigado Kimcarvalho pela tua ajuda.


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 13:50)

mag0 disse:


> Vivam !
> Estao actualmente 14,1 ºC com 1012 mb e 70% de humidade, são os valores da minha nova estação, (Lidl) já coloquei o sensor externo num lugar estrategico sem sol e arejado. A estação parece muito fixe, já agora obrigado Kimcarvalho pela tua ajuda.




Já a tens então!   Optimo!  

Agora quanto à pressão tens de a calibrar por um barómetro que exista perto de ti, parece-me demasiado baixa? Será pela altura da tua cidade? É que a Covilhã marcava ás 12h 1019,6 hPa


----------



## Santos (14 Nov 2006 às 13:50)

Segundo a minha estaçao do LIDL a mínima no meu local de observaçoa foi de 8,7ºC, neste momento estão 16,6ºC com tendencia para descer e 1016 Hpa.

Já agora solicito a v/ajuda para o seguinte;

Não sei se a esta estação marca humidade externa ou se é so interna, e já agora os dados devem ser apagados diáriamente?
Obrigado


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 13:56)

Santos disse:


> Segundo a minha estaçao do LIDL a mínima no meu local de observaçoa foi de 8,7ºC, neste momento estão 16,6ºC com tendencia para descer e 1016 Hpa.
> 
> Já agora solicito a v/ajuda para o seguinte;
> 
> ...



Apenas a interna, não há sensor para a humidade, é uma pena eu sei, mas já não é nada mau para brincar!  

Quanto as máximas e mínimas, é melhor apagares, porque a estaçãozona   só as apaga se forem "batidas" por outras mais extremas, ou seja por uma mínima mais baixa e por uma máxima mais alta. Pelo menos foi o que entendi.  

Faço aqui um apelo ao Bruno Campos, da gerência dos lidls e nosso colega aqui no fórum, que nos arranje algum desconto, pois entre todos, os que comprámos desta vez, mais os do ano passado devemos ter aí umas 15 estações!


----------



## Santos (14 Nov 2006 às 13:58)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Apenas a interna, não há sensor para a humidade, é uma pena eu sei, mas já não é nada mau para brincar!
> 
> Quanto as máximas e mínimas, é melhor apagares, porque a estaçãozona   só as apaga se forem "batidas" por outras mais extremas, ou seja por uma mínima mais baixa e por uma máxima mais alta. Pelo menos foi o que entendi.
> 
> Faço aqui um apelo ao Bruno Campos, da gerência dos lidls e no colega aqui no fórum, que nos arrage algum desconto, pois entre todos, os que comprámos desta vez, mais os do ano passado devemos ter aí umas 15 estações!



Obrigado Kimcarvalho


----------



## Santos (14 Nov 2006 às 14:05)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Apenas a interna, não há sensor para a humidade, é uma pena eu sei, mas já não é nada mau para brincar!
> 
> Quanto as máximas e mínimas, é melhor apagares, porque a estaçãozona   só as apaga se forem "batidas" por outras mais extremas, ou seja por uma mínima mais baixa e por uma máxima mais alta. Pelo menos foi o que entendi.
> 
> Faço aqui um apelo ao Bruno Campos, da gerência dos lidls e no colega aqui no fórum, que nos arrage algum desconto, pois entre todos, os que comprámos desta vez, mais os do ano passado devemos ter aí umas 15 estações!



Kimcarvalho, podes pf explicar-me como se apagam as memórias mínimas e baixas, é que não encontro isso nas instruções  
Obrigado


----------



## Serrano (14 Nov 2006 às 14:10)

Brilha o sol na Covilhã com 16 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima no meu posto de observação foi 7.1 graus, mas deve ter sido menor nas áreas com menos altitude, porque perto das 10 horas o termómetro do carro marcava 6.5 graus nos arredores da Covilhã, em concreto no Canhoso, e ainda com nevoeiro.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Minho (14 Nov 2006 às 14:14)

Santos disse:


> Kimcarvalho, podes pf explicar-me como se apagam as memórias mínimas e baixas, é que não encontro isso nas instruções
> Obrigado



Escolhe para visualizar a máxima ou a mínima (botão MAX/MIN). Quando tiveres a ver o valor que queres "limpar" carregas só uma vez no botão "SET"....

Ora tenta...


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 14:21)

Minho disse:


> Escolhe para visualizar a máxima ou a mínima (botão MAX/MIN). Quando tiveres a ver o valor que queres "limpar" carregas só uma vez no botão "SET"....
> 
> Ora tenta...



Ora nem mais. E a minha já passou o teste do frio pois colocquei a sonda no congelador e só aos -23,6ºC é que deixou de transmitir o sinal, embora ela continuasse a funcionar e a marcar a temperatura, portanto superou os -20ºC que tem como limite nas suas características   . É tão bonito ver 23 graus negativos na estação! acho que vou tirar uma foto ao lado dela com essa marca no visor!  

Por aqui desce a pressão, tenho 1019 hPa e 18,8ºC com céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2006 às 14:23)

Boas
Ora a minha estação de 30cm marcou de mínima 11,2ºC neste momento o nevoeiro já levantou e tenho 16,4ºC  e 1017hpa


----------



## Santos (14 Nov 2006 às 15:41)

Minho disse:


> Escolhe para visualizar a máxima ou a mínima (botão MAX/MIN). Quando tiveres a ver o valor que queres "limpar" carregas só uma vez no botão "SET"....
> 
> Ora tenta...




Excelente Minho, ora nem mais nem menos é isso tudo, mais uma vez obrigado


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Nov 2006 às 16:05)

Também comprei a estação no Lidl.Pareçe ser porreirinha.Mas não exactamente onde colocar o sensor...a determinada altura do dia apanha sempre sol...tenho que arranjar qualquer coisa, genero abrigo, para o proteger.Alguem me pode ajudar a arranjar uma solução.Obrigado.


----------



## Mago (14 Nov 2006 às 16:05)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Já a tens então!   Optimo!
> 
> Agora quanto à pressão tens de a calibrar por um barómetro que exista perto de ti, parece-me demasiado baixa? Será pela altura da tua cidade? É que a Covilhã marcava ás 12h 1019,6 hPa



Boas estive a ver uma estação de Manteigas e também a estação  do meu colega e registavam 1013 mb ou seja basicamente valor igual à minha e são estações já semi-profissionais com sensores exteriores para quase tudo.  Talvez seja natural dado que estamos a uma altitude bastante acentuada (800m) e pelo que tive a ler por cada 100 metros há uma pequena quebra nos valores.
No wheather.com a pressão normal para a guarda é menor que 1000 estranho


----------



## Senador (14 Nov 2006 às 16:22)

dados standard: 27 pés, 1 mb (hPa).


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2006 às 18:35)

A minha máxima foi mais baixa que ontem mas como me esqueci de apagar a máxima de ontem fiquei sem saber mas ficou na casa dos 16/17ºC neste momento tenho 14,0ºC e 1015hpa


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2006 às 18:46)

Primeiro dia com máxima inferior a 10ºC. 

7,9ºC de máxima aqui em casa.

Neste momento nevoeiro e 6,6ºC.


----------



## Minho (14 Nov 2006 às 19:04)

A mínima em Braga ficou-se em 11.0ºC.
Neste momento tenho 14.1ºC e 1014hPa


----------



## Senador (14 Nov 2006 às 20:05)

tenho 15.8ºC


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2006 às 20:14)

Por aqui 20,3ºC, começou a cair algumas gotas de água, trovoadas ao longe é possível ver pelos relâmpagos. Deverá ser uma noite de actividade eléctrica. 1014hpa.


----------



## Luis França (14 Nov 2006 às 21:11)

Tenho neste momento 11º e um manto de nevoeiro quase até ao chão (não vejo além dos 50 metros). O IM na tv já diz que a chuva também chegará à Beira Litoral (vão vendo a progressão da frente aos soluços   )


----------



## LUPER (14 Nov 2006 às 21:12)

Luis França disse:


> Tenho neste momento 11º e um manto de nevoeiro quase até ao chão (não vejo além dos 50 metros). O IM na tv já diz que a chuva também chegará à Beira Litoral (vão vendo a progressão da frente aos soluços   )



E disseram na SIC chuva até dia 23   , estão a começar a consultar aqui a malta    , seus malandros


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Nov 2006 às 21:22)




----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Nov 2006 às 21:27)

Leiam....este rigor...das 3h...de quarta feira


Vento e chuva regressam quarta-feira 
Instituto de Meteorologia alerta, principalmente, os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Vila Real, Porto e Braga 
JN




O mau tempo vai regressar ao Continente a partir da madrugada de quarta-feira, estando a Meteorologia a alertar para a situação, principalmente, os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Vila Real, Porto e Braga, disse hoje fonte do organismo. 

"O vento forte começará a fazer-se sentir a partir das 03:00 de quarta-feira nas terras altas, enquanto a chuva, por vezes forte, começará a cair a partir da tarde do dia no Norte do país, alastrando-se gradualmente ao restante território continental", adiantou à agência Lusa a fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM). 

A previsão para quarta-feira no "site" do IM na Internet indica que "nas terras altas o vento soprará de Sudoeste muito forte (55 a 75 quilómetros/hora), com rajadas até 120 quilómetros". 

Prevê-se, também, "vento moderado (20 a 35 quilómetros) de Sul, tornando-se forte (40 a 55 quilómetros), com rajadas até 80 quilómetros nas regiões do litoral", além de "condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada para o fim do dia". 
Céu estará "muito nublado ou encoberto", ao mesmo tempo que se registará "subida da temperatura mínima e pequena descida da temperatura máxima". 

Quanto ao estado do mar, na costa Ocidental prevêem-se ondas de Sudoeste com 2,5 metros, aumentando para 4,5 metros, enquanto na costa Sul registar-se-ão ondas de Sul com um metro, tornando-se de Sudoeste com 4,5 metros. 

A Protecção Civil espanhola também alertou hoje para um novo temporal que se espera na região da Galiza a partir das 00:00 de quarta-feira, com chuva intensa e vento que pode atingir os 120 quilómetros.


----------



## Dan (14 Nov 2006 às 22:46)

Por aqui, 5,5ºC e nevoeiro bastante denso.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2006 às 22:53)

Aqui tenho neste momento 12,8ºC e 1015hpa e algumas nuvens que já eram visíveis durante a tarde mas que agora já são mais


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (14 Nov 2006 às 22:55)

Aqui em Coruche, 11.8ºC e 1018Hpa.


----------



## Santos (14 Nov 2006 às 22:57)

Por aqui tenho neste momento 12,0ºC e 1016 Hpa, de notar que a temperatura tem subido já que há cerca de 2 horas estavam 11,6ºC


----------



## Senador (14 Nov 2006 às 23:36)

Despeço-me aqui em Afife com 15.2ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Nov 2006 às 23:48)

Por aqui a máxima foi ás 14h:09  18,9ºC

Neste momento tenho 10,1ºC, mas há uma hora tinha 9,5ºC  
A pressão subiu dos 1018 para os 1019 hPa.


----------



## Angelstorm (14 Nov 2006 às 23:50)

Boas.
Aqui 13,3º
1016 hPa
82% RH


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2006 às 23:52)

Bem estou a ver que a subida não é só minha em uma hora aqui subiu dos 12,8ºC para os 14,5ºC e continua a subir  não tarda tenho o mesmo que de dia  a chuva vem a caminho esta noite não podia ser fria acredito que as mínimas desta noite já foram atingidas em muitas zonas tenho vento moderado neste momento e 1015hpa


----------



## tozequio (14 Nov 2006 às 23:58)

Por aqui, apesar do intenso nevoeiro desta manhã, até tive uma mínima bem baixa de 6.7ºC, foi a manhã mais fria deste Outono. A máxima ainda foi um pouco elevada, tive 19.8ºC  

Neste momento tenho céu encoberto e 9.6ºC.


----------



## Mago (14 Nov 2006 às 23:59)

Aqui 8,9 º C começa a ficar uma espécie de névoa, humidade nos 97% lá fora, e cerca de 1011 hpa , Boa noite para todos...


----------



## Fil (15 Nov 2006 às 00:20)

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 3,7ºC e uma máxima de 8,7ºC, ambas as mais baixas do pós-verão. Neste momento 6,4ºC e um nevoeiro bastante denso.



Serrano disse:


> Brilha o sol na Covilhã com 16 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima no meu posto de observação foi 7.1 graus, mas deve ter sido menor nas áreas com menos altitude, porque perto das 10 horas o termómetro do carro marcava 6.5 graus nos arredores da Covilhã, em concreto no Canhoso, e ainda com nevoeiro.
> 
> Saudações serranas.



Ás 7h a estação meteorológica da Covilhã marcava 3,0ºC


----------



## Rog (15 Nov 2006 às 00:47)

Por aqui 18,4ºC, céu nublado, não chove. 1014hpa.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2006 às 01:12)

Aqui temperatura continua a subir agora 15,0ºC e a pressão em queda 1013hpa


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (15 Nov 2006 às 09:28)

Deitei-me com 1019Hpa e acordei com 1013Hpa.  

Aqui em Coruche agora, 14.4ºC.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Rog (15 Nov 2006 às 09:57)

Por aqui ao início da manhã estavam 16,5ºC. Neste momento estão 18ºC.
Céu pouco nublado, 1014hpa.


----------



## Serrano (15 Nov 2006 às 10:29)

```
Ás 7h a estação meteorológica da Covilhã marcava 3,0ºC
```

Pois é Fil, confirma-se o que eu suspeitava, porque a estação meteorológica da Covilhã é no Aeródromo, uma zona plana a menos de 500 metros de altitude e próxima do Rio Zêzere, sendo uma localização favorável para acumulação de frio em noites anticiclónicas e para a formação de nevoeiro.

Esta noite, no meu posto de observação a temperatura não baixou dos 9 graus e pelas 09 horas marcava 9.3 graus com nevoeiro (nuvens baixas). De momento, estou na zona baixa da Covilhã, onde o termómetro marca 10.5 graus com céu encoberto.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Seringador (15 Nov 2006 às 10:32)

Boas,

Hoje mínima de 13,2ºC e uma dor na perna onde tive uma lesão (com fractura de perónio e bi-maleolar com ruptura de cartilagem) e com as oscilações de pressão, especialmente quando diminuí tenho um as dores que parecem um cão a roer...  
Tenho uma pressão de 1007hPa quando ontem à mesma hora tinha 1019hPa!  e com tendência para descer...
Neste momento 15,9ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2006 às 12:13)

A minha mínima foi mesmo as 22:48 com 12,8ºC depois foi vela sempre a subir! agora tenho 17,9ºC e 1007hpa o céu cada vez mais negro vindo do mar e ela já lá vem mais um bocadinho e descarrega bem aqui


----------



## Senador (15 Nov 2006 às 12:20)

Tive uma mínima de 14.1ºC ás 7h30 quando cairam umas gotas mas neste momento tenho 19.1ºC , 1005 hPa e vento forte.


----------



## Santos (15 Nov 2006 às 12:32)

Aqui neste ponto de observação a temperatura está nos 15,7ºC, a pressão em 1007Hpa, intensificação do vento que levas e as árvores a "dançar", o céu está com o aspecto típico de temporal


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Nov 2006 às 12:37)

Bons dias ,

A mínima neste canto do Alentejo foi de 8,6ºC ás 7h:14.
Neste momento 15,9ºC com céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 1014 hPa


----------



## Santos (15 Nov 2006 às 12:37)

Aqui já Chove


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2006 às 12:42)

Aqui o temporal está instalado!!chuva forte e vento com rajadas fortes agora 17,7ºC e 1007hpa


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2006 às 12:58)

O nevoeiro foi subindo e agora já é mesmo céu nublado com o sol a aparecer de vez em quando. Mínima de 5,1ºC e 10,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (15 Nov 2006 às 13:26)

Agora em Coruche chove moderadamente e o vento abana as árvores -  18.4ºC e 1010Hpa.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Nov 2006 às 13:48)

Por aqui vento fraco, a temp. contínua a subir e a pressão a baixar.

Temp. actual: 16,4ºC
Pressão Atmosférica: 1012 hPa


----------



## Senador (15 Nov 2006 às 13:53)

Não sei se já viram, no litoral da zona de lisboa (Cabo Carvoeiro e Cabo Raso) os ventos sopram quase a 50km/h..
Mais a norte, no Cabo Vilan (Corunha) 72 km/h.


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Nov 2006 às 14:40)

Por aqui começou a chover e o vento já se faz notar de fraco a moderado, a temp. desceu 1 grau, tenho 15,4ºC


----------



## Luis França (15 Nov 2006 às 14:44)

Estou em Sintra e está um autêntico dilúvio por todo o concelho. Vou agora para a costa marítima. A IC19 na subida de Queluz tinha um palmo e meio de água em todas as faixas de rodagem (ia em 2ª com piscas ligados e faróis de nevoeiro e não se via a estrada). Um caos total! E o melhor ainda não chegou.
Até logo.

Todos de barco.


----------



## Iceberg (15 Nov 2006 às 14:48)

Em Braga começou exactamemte agora a chuviscar, e o negrume continua  aproximar-se. Aguardemos ...


----------



## LSC (15 Nov 2006 às 14:59)

Começa a chuvicar aqui na Maia. Até agora era só vento a bem dizer... 

Está um


----------



## dj_alex (15 Nov 2006 às 15:09)

Luis França disse:


> Estou em Sintra e está um autêntico dilúvio por todo o concelho. Vou agora para a costa marítima. A IC19 na subida de Queluz tinha um palmo e meio de água em todas as faixas de rodagem (ia em 2ª com piscas ligados e faróis de nevoeiro e não se via a estrada). Um caos total! E o melhor ainda não chegou.
> Até logo.
> 
> Todos de barco.



Xiii...vai haver mt gente a chegar tarde para jantar nessa zona...ja vi....


----------



## jpalhais (15 Nov 2006 às 15:12)

finalmente algum vento algo mais forte e um ameaço de chuva forte ....


----------



## Zico (15 Nov 2006 às 15:39)

dj_alex disse:


> Xiii...vai haver mt gente a chegar tarde para jantar nessa zona...ja vi....



Boa tarde,

quer em Alfragide, quer em Porto Salvo, existem autênticos lagos e ribeiros artificiais após a forte chuva dos últimos 40 minutos. Posso garantir-vos que o caos está instalado, até porque são inúmeros os carros parados nas vias. Há inclusivamente, e nalgumas zonas, carros estacionados que têm àgua acima da linha de abertura das portas !!!
Este final de dia não vai ser fácil para ninguém.... Visualmente, o horizonte está simplesmente de "meter medo" !! (também já se ouvem alguns trovões)


----------



## LUPER (15 Nov 2006 às 15:46)

Zico disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> quer em Alfragide, quer em Porto Salvo, existem autênticos lagos e ribeiros artificiais após a forte chuva dos últimos 40 minutos. Posso garantir-vos que o caos está instalado, até porque são inúmeros os carros parados nas vias. Há inclusivamente, e nalgumas zonas, carros estacionados que têm àgua acima da linha de abertura das portas !!!
> Este final de dia não vai ser fácil para ninguém.... Visualmente, o horizonte está simplesmente de "meter medo" !! (também já se ouvem alguns trovões)



E infelizmente ainda agora começou e se por ai já assim está imaginem daqui por 8h    , mas claro que isto tá tudo controlado


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2006 às 15:59)

boas
Parece que o site do IM já meteu água!  por aqui chove moderado e o vento é forte com rajadas mais fortes ainda andar de chapéu de chuva é uma aventura


----------



## jpalhais (15 Nov 2006 às 16:00)

agora sim , chove torrencialmente em ALMADA


----------



## jpalhais (15 Nov 2006 às 16:00)

agora sim , chove torrencialmente em ALMADA


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2006 às 16:08)

Agora na rádio ouvi uma mulher da protecção civil a alertar e os cuidados a ter como fechar portas e janelas e blá blá blá  mas só AGORA como sempre em cima da hora


----------



## Hugo Santos (15 Nov 2006 às 16:08)

infelizmente não tenho como medir, mas agora sentiu-se uma brutal rajada de vento aqui em Azeitão.
chove moderadamente....


----------



## LUPER (15 Nov 2006 às 16:13)

miguel disse:


> Agora na rádio ouvi uma mulher da protecção civil a alertar e os cuidados a ter como fechar portas e janelas e blá blá blá  mas só AGORA como sempre em cima da hora



Claro é mesmo à protecção civil, se estes tipos são assim na meteorologia imginem nos incêndios


----------



## Seringador (15 Nov 2006 às 16:13)

Boas,

Agora é que vão ser elas, aquela célula que está afectar a região de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo, vai evoluir para nortem, sendo que por trás irá vir ar mais frio e mais actividade convectiva.
http://www.meto.gov.uk/satpics/latest_IR.html


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2006 às 16:32)

Eu estou de olho já naquela linha que se estende desde o norte da madeira sendo convectiva como parece ser vai crescer muito até cá e pode fazer estragos  neste momento cai moderada mas muito persistente.agora 17,9ºC e 1003hpa


----------



## Senador (15 Nov 2006 às 16:46)

15.1ºc


----------



## Santos (15 Nov 2006 às 17:01)

Aqui vai outra prespectiva




Isto por aqui está negro como o carvão


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2006 às 17:52)

Aqui começou a chover há pouco tempo. Chuva fraca e 10,8ºC neste momento.

Hoje: 5,1ºC / 12,4ºC


----------



## Angelstorm (15 Nov 2006 às 20:45)

Aqui a temperatura "estancou" nos 16,5º
Pressão 1005 hPa
95% RH

Será que vamos ter actividade eléctrica a bombar estar noite?


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2006 às 21:55)

Angelstorm disse:


> Aqui a temperatura "estancou" nos 16,5º
> Pressão 1005 hPa
> 95% RH
> 
> Será que vamos ter actividade eléctrica a bombar estar noite?


No mar e zonas do litoral não falta actividade eléctrica, mas no interior não me parece que vá haver...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (15 Nov 2006 às 21:57)

Por aqui 13.9º 1008 hpa 
Max: 14.8º 
Min: 12.2º

Venha o tão esperado NO

Manteigas: http://weather.no.sapo.pt/


----------



## Luis França (15 Nov 2006 às 22:35)

Caíu agora mesmo uma carga de água brutal. Trovoadas é que nem ve-las.

O Alex amanha nao se mexe:
- Madrid: mau tempo provoca 150 quilómetros de filas


----------



## Fil (15 Nov 2006 às 23:57)

Hoje em minha casa 5,6ºC / 12,3ºC e 20,7 mm de precipitação. Neste momento 11,1ºC, 92% hr e 1002,7 hPa com chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2006 às 00:01)

Por aqui, neste momento 17,2ºC, nevoeiro, não chove, 1010hpa.
Amanhã a temperatura deverá cair acentuadamente.


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Nov 2006 às 00:10)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 16,6ºC ás 13:09, neste momento 16,1ºC e 1007 hPa.
Algum vento e pouca chuva.


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2006 às 00:11)

Por aqui a máxima do dia foi de 18,4ºC agora tenho 16,9ºC e 1003hpa amanha espero ter uma mínima bastante mais baixa com a entrada de ar frio que já se vê pelo satélite


----------



## tozequio (16 Nov 2006 às 00:30)

Chove com pouca intensidade neste momento e estou com 13.9ºC. Desde as 15h que a chuva tem caído de forma quase permanente, com um ou outro período de maior intensidade, mas penso que ainda assim terá ficado aquém do esperado aqui para esta zona  

Extremos do dia: 8.4ºC/17.8ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2006 às 00:35)

tozequio disse:


> Chove com pouca intensidade neste momento e estou com 13.9ºC. Desde as 15h que a chuva tem caído de forma quase permanente, com um ou outro período de maior intensidade, mas penso que ainda assim terá ficado aquém do esperado aqui para esta zona
> 
> Extremos do dia: 8.4ºC/17.8ºC



Penso que as zonas mais fustigadas pela forte chuva terão sido o litoral centro e sul!!não?  a partir de este momento vai ser para a melhoria do tempo agora venha o frio e aguaceiros esses possivelmente de neve na serra da estrela e sexta temos mais água  e o forum animado que é o que se quer


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Nov 2006 às 00:45)

tozequio disse:


> Chove com pouca intensidade neste momento e estou com 13.9ºC. Desde as 15h que a chuva tem caído de forma quase permanente, com um ou outro período de maior intensidade, mas penso que ainda assim terá ficado aquém do esperado aqui para esta zona
> 
> Extremos do dia: 8.4ºC/17.8ºC



Tozequio, ainda não é esta a noite da primeira noitada da época...Se se verificarem os modelos p dia 25...aí voltamos aos velhos tempos do ano passado!!


----------



## tozequio (16 Nov 2006 às 00:46)

miguel disse:


> Penso que as zonas mais fustigadas pela forte chuva terão sido o litoral centro e sul!!não?  a partir de este momento vai ser para a melhoria do tempo agora venha o frio e aguaceiros esses possivelmente de neve na serra da estrela e sexta temos mais água  e o forum animado que é o que se quer



Até às 18 horas cairam 2mm em Pedras Rubras   Duvido que no total tenha caído mais de 15/20mm por aqui.


----------



## Angelstorm (16 Nov 2006 às 00:50)

Tanta descarga no mar, e por terra, nada...


----------



## dj_alex (16 Nov 2006 às 08:33)

Luis França disse:


> Caíu agora mesmo uma carga de água brutal. Trovoadas é que nem ve-las.
> 
> O Alex amanha nao se mexe:
> - Madrid: mau tempo provoca 150 quilómetros de filas



buenos dias 

tenho andando de metro..debaixo de terra nao ha nada dessas coisas..

Está de chuva por aqui, mas com pouco frio...


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Nov 2006 às 08:49)

Metro e tudo!  Isso sim é cólidade de vida!  

Se o metro for até à serra aproveita que amanhã a cota desce até aos 1500m.  







No trabajes mucho.


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2006 às 09:14)

Por aqui 14,5ºC, 1019hpa, céu muito nublado, vento moderado, durante a noite ocorreram alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Senador (16 Nov 2006 às 09:27)

Aqui mínima de 11.1ºC. neste momento 12.2ºC


----------



## Serrano (16 Nov 2006 às 10:24)

Ontem, no meu posto de observação, a temperatura máxima foi alcançada no final do dia com 12.9 graus. Durante a noite o termómetro não baixou dos 9.5 graus e pelas 09 horas marcava 10.1 graus. De momento, não chove, mas ontem a partir do meio da tarde verificou-se precipitação em grande quantidade.
No Maciço Central da Serra da Estrela já há temperatura para nevar, mas por enquanto deve faltar a precipitação.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Carlos Dias (16 Nov 2006 às 10:46)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Por aqui 14,5ºC, 1019hpa, céu muito nublado, vento moderado, durante a noite ocorreram alguns aguaceiros.



*Nada mal 14,5 para Novembro, quando estive na Madeira foi em outubro e em São Vicente cheguei a pegar 11.5 de minima, já no Funchal achei bem mais quente com minimas de 18 graus nesta epoca.*


----------



## Senador (16 Nov 2006 às 14:11)

impressionante a imagem k ilustra o que se passou esta noite em todo o territorio nacional:


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2006 às 14:21)

Há alguns minutos, um aguaceiro provocou a descida da temperatura de 11,5ºC para 8,1ºC, o valor mínimo do dia. Ainda há pouco era possível ver um aguaceiro de neve a cair na Sanábria, mas a quantidade ainda é pouca para deixar, no solo, uma acumulação que seja visível a esta distância.


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2006 às 14:45)

A temperatura continua a cair, já chegou a 7,7ºC. neste momento 7,9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (16 Nov 2006 às 14:48)

Segundo a Lusa, parece que a neve já fez a sua aparição na Serra:

*Neve cai pela primeira vez este Outono na Serra da Estrela*
A neve começou hoje a cair na Serra da Estrela, na zona dos Piornos, pela primeira vez este Outono.
As autoridades responsáveis vão começar a espalhar sal na estrada, para manter a circulação.
As previsões meteorológicas apontam para a continuação de queda de neve nos próximos dias.
Entre outras precauções, os automobilistas que cruzem a Serra da Estrela devem estar sempre prevenidos com correntes para neve.


----------



## Senador (16 Nov 2006 às 15:04)

Pessoal, entrou agora á tarde aquilo que já se esperava, eu saí de casa por volta das 14h30 e de um aguaceiro moderado, veio o que eu nunca esperaria: tinha a temperatura fixada nos 14º e acabei nos 7º!!!!!!!!!!!! 
estava a cerca de 100/150m de altitude.. incrível!


----------



## Seringador (16 Nov 2006 às 15:41)

João Oliveira disse:


> Pessoal, entrou agora á tarde aquilo que já se esperava, eu saí de casa por volta das 14h30 e de um aguaceiro moderado, veio o que eu nunca esperaria: tinha a temperatura fixada nos 14º e acabei nos 7º!!!!!!!!!!!!
> estava a cerca de 100/150m de altitude.. incrível!



Boas, mais uma das coisas importantes para a queda de neve é o tipo de formação nebulosa onde ocorre precipitação e estas são as melhores


----------



## dj_alex (16 Nov 2006 às 16:17)

aqui fica mais uma noticia do IM 



> Instituto de Meteorologia realiza no próximo dia 21 de Novembro, pelas 10:30h, na sua Sede em Lisboa, o Workshop "Meteorologistas e Jornalistas: Linguagens diferentes, funções diferentes, interesses Comuns", destinado a jornalistas e pessoal técnico do IM, tendo por objectivo a aproximação e discussão de pontos comuns entre ambas as profissões.
> 
> 
> Os trabalhos iniciam-se com uma recepção a todos os participantes, seguida de uma breve apresentação do IM e comunicações sobre os desafios que se colocam às diversas áreas de intervenção do IM, nomeadamente à Meteorologia, Climatologia e Sismologia, bem como a relação entre o IM e os jornalistas.
> ...



fonte : http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/Workshop_OCS

PArece-me bastante bem...esperemos que os jornalistas consigam aproveitar e deixem de dizer barbaridades na tv...


----------



## tozequio (16 Nov 2006 às 16:25)

Finalmente o FRIO  

Neste momento 11.7ºC que está a 0.7ºC da mínima do dia. Máxima de apenas 15.3ºC


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Nov 2006 às 16:54)

URGENTE!!!!  
alguém que tem uma camara fotografica e tire uma foto a um espectacular cumulusnimbo a Norte do porto!!! Sobre o mar...
é o verdadeiro cogumelo gigante


----------



## Bruno Campos (16 Nov 2006 às 16:56)

Tozequio??? Consegues ver o q eu vejo???


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2006 às 17:18)

Boas 
Por aqui um dia muito calminho nem um aguaceiro e sol todo o dia com céu pouco nublado a minha mínima foi alta 14,3ºC a máxima foi de 15,7ºC da para ver o efeito da entrada de ar frio máxima junto da mínima e agora já vou com 14,8ºC se td correr bem é esta noite que chego aos 10ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Nov 2006 às 17:53)

Boas, por cá a máxima foi de 16,1ºC por volta das 14h e neste momento tenho 11,7ºC e a descer com uma boa velocidade, há meia hora tinha mais um grau! . E 1013 hPa, que contínua lentamente a subir.
Aqui não há-de ser tão acentuado como a norte da S. da Estrela, mas ainda assim se nota. Já alguém confirmou se nevou ou não na Estrela  

O Serrano ou Spiritmind que digam alguma coisa ou então o mag0 que tb vive na área. 

_Edito apenas para acrescentar que também não choveu nada no dia de hoje por aqui, mas o céu tem estado parcialmente nublado e com aspecto ameaçador._


----------



## Serrano (16 Nov 2006 às 18:03)

Kimcarvalho, já coloquei num post anterior a notícia da Agência Lusa que refere a queda de neve na Serra da Estrela, portanto parece que isto está mesmo confirmado. Lá por cima deve continuar a nevar, porque às 16 horas estava 1.4 graus nas Penhas Douradas com precipitação, não sei é se será suficiente para a neve aguentar no solo.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Zoelae (16 Nov 2006 às 18:05)

Aí vem a neve!!! Penhas Douradas têm apenas 1,4ºC e está a ocorrer precipitação lá...
E o atlântico está cheio de ovelhitas k parece dirigirem-se para cá!! Está noite vai ser de festa nas zonas de montanha

Os registos no fórum têm tido um crescimento exponencial estes últimos dias!! Fixe


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Nov 2006 às 18:06)

Serrano disse:


> Kimcarvalho, já coloquei num post anterior a notícia da Agência Lusa que refere a queda de neve na Serra da Estrela, portanto parece que isto está mesmo confirmado. Lá por cima deve continuar a nevar, porque às 16 horas estava 1.4 graus nas Penhas Douradas com precipitação, não sei é se será suficiente para a neve aguentar no solo.
> 
> Suadações serranas.



Sim, mas por isso mesmo é que agora tinha colocado a questão. A info só da agência lusa, não me convence de todo, vou tentar ligar para o Centro de Limpeza de Neve.
Eu se morasse aí já lá estava arriba!


----------



## LUPER (16 Nov 2006 às 18:18)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Sim, mas por isso mesmo é que agora tinha colocado a questão. A info só da agência lusa, não me convence de todo, vou tentar ligar para o Centro de Limpeza de Neve.
> Eu se morasse aí já lá estava arriba!



E eu mudava-me para uma tenda na torre      , ai que rica neve que lá deve estar a cair     . Aqui tenho 11º e a sensação termica é de frio mesmo


----------



## tozequio (16 Nov 2006 às 18:19)

Por aqui 6.7ºC  



Bruno Campos disse:


> Tozequio??? Consegues ver o q eu vejo???



A minha visibilidade para Norte é muito limitada por viver na encosta de um monte, não reparei em nada


----------



## LUPER (16 Nov 2006 às 18:22)

tozequio disse:


> Por aqui 6.7ºC
> 
> 
> 
> A minha visibilidade para Norte é muito limitada por viver na encosta de um monte, não reparei em nada



Xii isso por ai está frio mesmo a valer, a que altura está o teu sensor?


----------



## tozequio (16 Nov 2006 às 18:23)

LUPER disse:


> Xii isso por ai está frio mesmo a valer, a que altura está o teu sensor?



A cerca de 1.20 metros, em cima de um muro.


----------



## Mago (16 Nov 2006 às 18:26)

Por aqui já estão 5,8 ºC  a pressao já subiu ate aos 1009hpa a humidade desceu, o ceu esteve encoberto o dia todo mas durante o dia basicamente apenas caiu uma aguaceiro pequeno. Com o anoitecer estima-se que a minima desça à  casa dos 3ºC. De registar uma rajada de vento de 56km/hr às 5:15AM


----------



## LUPER (16 Nov 2006 às 18:29)

tozequio disse:


> A cerca de 1.20 metros, em cima de um muro.



É sem duvida uma grande temperatura para esta altura    , já se pode dizer que está frio mesmo, se cair um aguaceiro já dava quase neve


----------



## Minho (16 Nov 2006 às 19:05)

Oias!

Em Braga estão 10.0ºC e a descer rápidamente.   
A pressão essa já subiu para os 1010hPa


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Nov 2006 às 19:42)

Não consigo falar com o Centro de Limpeza de Neve, alguém tem contacto deles? Eu o que tinha diz que não está atribuído, devem ter um numero novo. Tala era a chuva de telefonemas que recebiam! 

Por aqui a pressão já vai nos 1015 hPa e a temperatura estancou nos 10,6ºC


----------



## Senador (16 Nov 2006 às 19:46)

Aqui caiu um aguaceiro forte que atirou a temperatura para os 7.7ºC


----------



## Santos (16 Nov 2006 às 19:48)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Não consigo falar com o Centro de Limpeza de Neve, alguém tem contacto deles? Eu o que tinha diz que não está atribuído, devem ter um numero novo. Tala era a chuva de telefonemas que recebiam!
> 
> Por aqui a pressão já vai nos 1015 hPa e a temperatura estancou nos 10,6ºC



808201349 - 275 24375


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Nov 2006 às 19:56)

Santos disse:


> 808201349 - 275 24375



Obrigado Santos.  

Lá me confirmaram que sim, já há neve e esperam que neve mais durante a noite, o maior perigo para o fecho das estradas será o gelo.


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Nov 2006 às 20:04)

FINALMENTE CHEGOU!!   Só agr cheguei a casa, e enfiado na faculdade n tinha a bela noticia!E de facto verifica-se o frescote!!  muito bom mm, já corria a lágrima da saudade aqui pelo forum!!


----------



## LUPER (16 Nov 2006 às 20:28)

Hoje está frio, tenho 9,5 e a sensação térmica é de um frio razoavel devido à humidade. Presumo que a cota de neve deverá rondar os 1300 a 1400


----------



## tozequio (16 Nov 2006 às 21:00)

Por aqui o tempo encobriu e há pouco caiu um aguaceiro. a temperatura subiu ligeiramente para os 7.5ºC.


----------



## Rog (16 Nov 2006 às 21:09)

Por aqui 13,4 , céu nublado, não chove. 1022hpa


----------



## Santos (16 Nov 2006 às 21:36)

Boa noite, aqui estão 9,5ºC, e 1013 Hpa, o céu está pouco nublado


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2006 às 22:04)

Registo neste momento 4,8ºC (a mínima do dia até agora). A máxima ainda chegou a 12,1ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (16 Nov 2006 às 22:26)

Por aqui 8,4ºC  com 1015 hPa e a estação mostra novamente a seta de tendência de descida da pressão.


----------



## Minho (16 Nov 2006 às 22:31)

Aqui por Braga a temperatura está relativamente "alta" comparada com as vossas temperaturas: 10.3ºC
Mas às 20:00h chegaram a estar 9.4ºC o que tornou-se na mínima do dia...


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Nov 2006 às 22:34)

Neste momento no Porto cai um aguaceiro bastante forte com 11ºC


----------



## Zoelae (16 Nov 2006 às 22:35)

Alguns locais da Galiza e Castela-Leão têm temperaturas bastante baixas:
às 22h UTC
Xinzo de Lima: 
2,2º 600m
Ponferrada  
 -2,3  534m


----------



## tozequio (16 Nov 2006 às 22:39)

Montalegre às 21h com 3.3ºC e 0.2mm

Está quase


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2006 às 22:40)

Por Setúbal tenho neste momento 10,8ºC o que é a minha temperatura mais baixa deste Outono finalmente vou ter menos de 10ºC se todo correr bem! 

Ps:nas noticias das 20H ouvi uma noticia da passagem de um mini ciclone algures que agora não me lembro onde! mas o que raio vem a ser um mini ciclone?Porque é que não é um Tornado??


----------



## Santos (16 Nov 2006 às 22:44)

miguel disse:


> Por Setúbal tenho neste momento 10,8ºC o que é a minha temperatura mais baixa deste Outono finalmente vou ter menos de 10ºC se todo correr bem!
> 
> Ps:nas noticias das 20H ouvi uma noticia da passagem de um mini ciclone algures que agora não me lembro onde! mas o que raio vem a ser um mini ciclone?Porque é que não é um Tornado??



Nem mais Miguel  porque é que não chamam as coisas pelos nomes, já agora foi no Algarve


----------



## Dan (16 Nov 2006 às 22:47)

Zoelae disse:


> Alguns locais da Galiza e Castela-Leão têm temperaturas bastante baixas:
> às 22h UTC
> Xinzo de Lima:
> 2,2º 600m
> ...



Xinzo de Lima costuma registar valores baixos, mas o valor de Ponferrada é surpreendente.


----------



## ACalado (16 Nov 2006 às 22:51)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Por aqui 13,4 , céu nublado, não chove. 1022hpa



boas por aki estao 4.3ºc    por fim chegou o frio  precipitação nem ve-la


----------



## Fil (16 Nov 2006 às 23:58)

Aqui em minha casa tive uma máxima de 11,8ºC ás 02:49 e uma mínima de 4,7ºC ás 22:27. Agora nublou e a temperatura subiu para os 5,6ºC actuais. Se o céu ficasse limpo, acho que teria a 1º mínima negativa do pós-verão. Mais 9,3 mm de precipitação, caidos durante a madrugada.



Zoelae disse:


> Alguns locais da Galiza e Castela-Leão têm temperaturas bastante baixas:
> às 22h UTC
> Xinzo de Lima:
> 2,2º 600m
> ...



A estação de Ponferrada deve ter algum problema porque tem apresentado nos últimos dias temperaturas baixissimas em relação a estações vizinhas (como León) e no anterior inverno não tinha, nem de perto, este comportamento.


----------



## Santos (17 Nov 2006 às 00:04)

Por aqui 8,9ºC neste momento, espero vir a ter hoje a mínima mais baixa detes Outono que até agora está nos 8,7ºC no dia 14 pp


----------



## Mago (17 Nov 2006 às 00:08)

Boa Noite,

Por aqui está  a ser a noite mais fria do pós Verão o meu sensor externo e a estação meterologica aqui perto marcam a temperatura nos 3,2ºC, a pressão ainda subiu mas já estabilizou nos 1012hpa. O céu está pouco nublado, o frio na rua já é bem arrepiante.... , não tarda e estamos com temperaturas negativas.


----------



## tozequio (17 Nov 2006 às 00:41)

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro bem intenso, pena não ter durado tanto tempo como um aguaceiro que caiu de manhã e que deixou a Nacional 1 aqui à beira de minha casa com 1 palmo de água  

Tive então como extremos 6.5ºC/15.3ºC, neste momento 7.2ºC e já se vêem as estrelas. Espero chegar próximo dos 5ºC se as nuvens não me estragarem os planos


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Nov 2006 às 00:50)

Boas por aqui tb já está frio , neste momento 6,6ºC e descendo. A o céu está estreladinho e a pressão atmosférica nos 1017 hPa.


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2006 às 01:24)

Em Setubal neste momento 9,6ºC  e 1016hpa


----------



## Zoelae (17 Nov 2006 às 01:47)

Por cá (Queluz) está a passar um fraco aguaceiro...


----------



## Luis França (17 Nov 2006 às 02:14)

Será  disto que estamos à espera? Sincelo e mantos brancos?







Alex, se cair aí uma boa nevada, não percas uma ida à serra de Guadarrama [link] (são só 90 km a norte de Madrid  ). Não te preocupes, pois os espanhóis neste dia (6 Fevereiro 2006) espalharam cerca de 6oo toneladas de sal por todas as estradas (apostam na prevenção de acidentes...Ahh valentes) e viajei nas calmas de Madrid a Burgos, sem derrapagens


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Nov 2006 às 08:08)

Esta noite estava a prometer... desde as dez horas de ontem que a temperatura estava abaixo dos 10º, no entanto durante toda a noite e madrugada só baixou até aos 8.8º C 
Muita chuva durante a noite... e a sensação de frio aumentou bastante esta noite!


----------



## Tiago Moreno (17 Nov 2006 às 09:10)

Bom dia! 

Ontem durante a tarde e início da noite caiu algum granizo, com a temperatura máxima a não passar os 13ºC.

Neste momento estão 13,2ºC, céu muito nublado com ocorrência de alguns aguaceiros, sempre muito fortes. 
Mais um belo dia de chuva


----------



## dj_alex (17 Nov 2006 às 09:13)

Luis França disse:


> Será  disto que estamos à espera? Sincelo e mantos brancos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TEnho é que arranjar um carro primeiro


----------



## dj_alex (17 Nov 2006 às 09:26)

Sexta-Feira, 17 de Novembro de 2006 
Serra da Estrela

Nevou ontem pela primeira vez neste Outono na Serra da Estrela. A neve começou a cair com pouca intensidade nalguns períodos da manhã, a partir da zona dos Piornos, continuando durante a tarde, misturada com aguaceiros e granizo. Pelo meio-dia começaram a circular viaturas pesadas do CLN entre os Piornos e Lagoa Comprida.
“Com a neve, começámos a espalhar sal na estrada, para manter a circulação”, referiu fonte do Centro.
Às 18h00 de ontem, todas as estradas estavam transitáveis na Serra da Estrela. No entanto, as previsões meteorológicas apontavam para a continuação de queda de neve nos próximos dias, referiu a mesma fonte. Entre outras precauções, os automobilistas que cruzem a Serra da Estrela devem estar sempre prevenidos com correntes para neve.

fonte : diario xxi


----------



## Rog (17 Nov 2006 às 09:39)

Por aqui durante a noite a tempo. chegou aos 12,1ºC, agora tenho 13,5ºC. Céu nublado, 1025hpa.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2006 às 10:47)

Hoje tive uma mínima de 4,0ºC com alguma chuva durante a noite e manhã.
Neste momento já 7,7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (17 Nov 2006 às 11:26)

Ontem, no meu posto de observação, a máxima chegou novamente aos 12.9 graus, enquanto a mínima foi alcançada no final do dia com 4.5 graus. Durante a noite a temperatura ainda desceu até aos 4 graus e pelas 09 horas estavam 6.5 graus, sem vestígios de chuva, mas com nevoeiro.
Vamos ver se fica alguma neve na Torre para o pessoal brincar...

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Bruno Campos (17 Nov 2006 às 11:29)

Hoje a máx pras Penhas douradas é de 4ºC   e minima de 0ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2006 às 12:52)

Boas
Por aqui tive uma mínima de 8,9ºC e não foi mais frio porque tive alguns aguaceiros  no inicio da manha!agora tenho 16,9ºC com aguaceiros a caminho que se deve transformar em chuva para a tarde noite


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Nov 2006 às 13:22)

Por aqui tempo seco, se bem que com nebulosidade em aumento.
A mín. ficou nos 5ºC  .
Actualmente tenho 15,8ºC com 1020 hPa.


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2006 às 13:58)

Neste momento tenho 15,7ºC vou hoje para Grândola e volto domingo à noite depois posto as temperaturas de lá se bem que as mínimas vão subir


----------



## Serrano (17 Nov 2006 às 14:17)

Na Covilhã estamos com chuva fraca e uma temperatura de 9.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## albertoisla (17 Nov 2006 às 14:20)

Boas!!
Otem 41,5mm e hoje 3mm
Mínima de 11,8ºC. Agora 17ºC céu sem nuvens


----------



## Z13 (17 Nov 2006 às 15:09)

Aqui pela baixa da cidade vão caindo alguns pingos a temperatura está nos 10,7ºC...  humidade  88%


----------



## Minho (17 Nov 2006 às 15:11)

Cá em Braga chove desalmadamente desde as 10h mas com particular intensidade depois das 14h.
Temp. Actual 13ºC


----------



## Tiago Moreno (17 Nov 2006 às 15:42)

Por Viana, céu muito nublado, aguaceiros muitos fortes e vento com rajadas de 30km/h. Temperatura estável nos 15ºC e 1010hPa.


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2006 às 18:56)

Dia de chuva, principalmente de tarde, mas tem sido sempre com fraca intensidade.

4,0ºC / 9,5ºC

Neste momento: chuva fraca e 8,9ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (17 Nov 2006 às 19:03)

Com tanto meteonauta e ainda não houve um a tirar fotos da neve para mostrar ao resto do pessoal!


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (17 Nov 2006 às 19:08)

Boa noite
por aqui 
 
1018 hpa
13,4º


----------



## LUPER (17 Nov 2006 às 19:29)

Máxima de 14,2 e minima de 8,3


----------



## Santos (17 Nov 2006 às 20:01)

Por aqui neste momento 13,7ºC - 1015 Hpa e aguaceiros


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Nov 2006 às 21:29)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 16,2ºC. Neste momento 13,1ºC e 1019 hPa.
E pela baixa HR dúvido que alguma coisa chegue a cair por aqui, "secam" todas pelo caminho .


----------



## Mago (17 Nov 2006 às 23:46)

Por aqui a temperatura subiu estão cerca de 9 ºC e tendencia a subir a pressão subiu uma unidade para as 1014hpa, choveu 10 mm hoje e houve uma rajada de vento de 47 km/h às 16h12


----------



## Fil (18 Nov 2006 às 00:08)

Por  cá tenho neste preciso momento 8,9ºC, 89% e 1015,0 hPa. Hoje: 4,9ºC / 9,8ºC e 6,7 mm...


----------



## tozequio (18 Nov 2006 às 00:56)

Por aqui tive uma tarde bem fresquinha, pena a temperatura ter subido até às 7 da tarde. Ainda assim máxima de 13.4ºC e mínima de 7.0ºC. Neste momento tenho 8.6ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Mas o dia de hoje destaca-se mais pela chuva que caiu, entre as 6 da manhã e as 18 horas caíram 31mm na estação mais próxima de minha casa (Serra do Pilar), sendo que quase toda a precipitação terá caído entre as 11/12h até as 18h. Foi simplesmente brutal, chuva ininterrupta, com largos períodos de chuva moderada a forte. Já não via disto há algum tempo


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2006 às 10:58)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 11,0ºC, neste momento céu pouco nublado, 1025hpa.


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2006 às 13:06)

Em Melgaço a mínima foi de 7.6ºC  

Esta manhã muito vento e períodos de aguaceiros moderados


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2006 às 14:42)

Dia invernal aqui por Melgaço. Temp actual: 13.6ºC


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2006 às 15:05)

Pela Madeira 18,7ºC, 1021hpa, céu pouco nublado


----------



## Senador (18 Nov 2006 às 15:23)

Minho, aquilo ao fundo é a Peneda ou é Espanha (Gudiña)??
Quando é que combinamos uma ida á Castro Laboreiro? eheh 
Deus queira que este fim de semana.. a ver vamos

por aqui 16.2ºC


----------



## Iceberg (18 Nov 2006 às 16:09)

Impressionante! Durante cerca de meia-hora choveu torrencialmente aqui em Braga, acompanhado de forte trovoada, tendo terminado mesmo agora.

E talvez tenha observado um dos raios mais perto que alguma vez observei.
Mesmo em frente a minha casa, por detrás de um prédio em frente ao meu, não mais de 100 m. O barulho foi potente e ensurdecedor, e o raio muito brilhante.   

O mais curioso é que já de manhã choveu muito, mas as imagens de satélite não demonstram grande coisa ... que vos parece, pelas imagens de satélite conseguem subentender a existência de trovoada e chuva torrencial em Braga?  

Bem, uma coisa é certa, o IM tem o alerta amarelo activado para Braga, Viana e Porto. Pelo menos aqui, confirmou-se!


----------



## Senador (18 Nov 2006 às 16:40)

Aqui têm-se confirmado desde a manhã.. volta não volta cai cada chuvada.. 

Por aqui 17º e está a escurecer muito é porque vai começar a chuver torrencialmente outra vez, vamos ver quantos graus a temperatura desce.


----------



## Dan (18 Nov 2006 às 18:41)

10,9ºC e chove com alguma intensidade.

Hoje: 6,6ºC / 12,6ºC


----------



## Minho (18 Nov 2006 às 19:31)

João Oliveira disse:


> Minho, aquilo ao fundo é a Peneda ou é Espanha (Gudiña)??
> Quando é que combinamos uma ida á Castro Laboreiro? eheh
> Deus queira que este fim de semana.. a ver vamos
> 
> por aqui 16.2ºC




Gudiña???? A Gudiña é para a Trás-os-Montes ou não   Em frente a Melgaço as terras galegas são Arbo, Crecente e A Caniza.

Quanto à ida a Castro vontade não me falta   

A fotografia é tirada em direcção SW e os montes que vês não são serras conhecidas, nem nome têm a não ser o que está mais à esquerda que se chama Cabeça do Pito  e tem 1200 msnm. Mesmo por trás desse monte fica Lamas de Mouro


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Nov 2006 às 19:37)

http://www.globocam.de/service/intern/webcams/index.php3

Apenas 126 (!!!) webcams online ou não em Portugal. Pode ser interessante.

Saudaçoes portistas de Portalegre.

Max. 15.0 as 15.36

Actual: 13.4 com 1022 hPa


----------



## Mago (18 Nov 2006 às 19:45)

10,1º C de temperatura actual, céu encoberto e 1018 hpa, (+0,15mb/hr)
Temperatura Máxima 13.4°C às 11:55 
Temperatura Mínima 7.9°C às 6:47 

Boa Noite para todos,


----------



## Fil (18 Nov 2006 às 20:03)

Por cá 6,8ºC / 12,4ºC com céu nublado e cinzentão todo o dia. Neste momento tenho 10,7ºC, 90% e 1019,3 hPa e já não chove.



MeteoPtg disse:


> Saudaçoes portistas de Portalegre.



Até no Alentejo estamos a ganhar terreno


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Nov 2006 às 20:31)

Fil disse:


> Por cá 6,8ºC / 12,4ºC com céu nublado e cinzentão todo o dia. Neste momento tenho 10,7ºC, 90% e 1019,3 hPa e já não chove.
> 
> 
> 
> Até no Alentejo estamos a ganhar terreno



Não tenhas dúvidas...já lá vão oito anos aqui...e digo-te temos ganho "muito terreno" !!! Até tenho trazido neve a S. mamede .... lool


----------



## Rog (18 Nov 2006 às 20:35)

Por aqui 14,5ºC, céu 1/2 nublado, 1022hpa


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Nov 2006 às 20:38)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Por aqui 14,5ºC, céu 1/2 nublado, 1022hpa



Muito parecido...umas nuvenzitas de W. 1023 hPa e 13.4º


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Nov 2006 às 20:48)

Fil disse:


> Por cá 6,8ºC / 12,4ºC com céu nublado e cinzentão todo o dia. Neste momento tenho 10,7ºC, 90% e 1019,3 hPa e já não chove.
> 
> 
> 
> Até no Alentejo estamos a ganhar terreno



Há uns anos, num inverno, estive na aldeia de França.... e fiquei numa casa do PN Montesinho. Adorei. Com o Gerez, é sem duvida a o verdadeiro emblema do que deveria ser o nosso Pais. Lindo. A desilusão ...foi o tempo. Muita chuva.... !!! Foi só azar.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Nov 2006 às 23:51)

http://wserv0.cs.uit.no/cgi-bin/wtstat?viewtime=200611181430

Aqui estavamos bem...vejam...são 14.30 H temp. max. hoje 8.6....
Como tem sido? Como será? 

Reparem os telhados n precisam ser inclinados.... lool


----------



## tozequio (19 Nov 2006 às 00:08)

Por aqui mínima de 7.8ºC e máxima de 16.4ºC. Neste momento uns deprimentes 14.6ºC. Choveu com alguma intensidade até ao início da tarde, mas a partir daí só um ou outro aguaceiro disperso. Neste momento céu nublado.


----------



## Santos (19 Nov 2006 às 00:12)

Aqui estão 12,6ºC céu práticamente limpo, 1021 Hpa


----------



## LUPER (19 Nov 2006 às 10:31)

Já que o outro está fechado, aqui vai






            

Tá tudo maluco, isto se fosse daqui a 1 mês era a loucura na PI. Vento não vai faltar, água tb não e neve ainda menos, pena a falta de frio a 850hpa. Mas felizmente começa a ser tipico esta temporada estes bichos da Islandia virem nos visitar


----------



## Dan (19 Nov 2006 às 10:36)

Manhã chuvosa com um valor mínimo de 10,3ºC.

Continua a chover com 11,1ºC.


----------



## Mago (19 Nov 2006 às 13:49)

Céu encoberto, 
choveu 1mm
estão 11,5º C 
1023 hpa.
Temperatura Máxima 12.2°C às 13:06 
Temperatura Mínima 10.1°C às 0:00


----------



## Minho (19 Nov 2006 às 14:52)

Em Melgaço estamos sob regime de aguaceiros. Temperatura actual 15.1ºC.

Hoje por volta das 6h da madrugada caiu uma valente trovoada como atesta o mapa de raios:


----------



## Fil (19 Nov 2006 às 16:10)

Eu tive uma mínima de 10,2ºC e máxima de 12,3ºC e a madrugada e manhã rendeu 13,4 mm. A temperatura das 22:00 ás 09:00 variou entre os 10,2ºC e os 10,4ºC  Já começo a ficar farto destes dias nublados (e no verão pedia-os a gritos!), a temperatura de noite praticamente não desce e os dias são desagradáveis  

Neste momento 11,7ºC, 87% e 1022,7 hPa.


----------



## tozequio (19 Nov 2006 às 16:21)

Neste momento 16.3ºC, tive como extremos de hoje 14.4ºC/19.2ºC. O céu está nublado, mas vêem-se algumas abertas, dará para a temperatura mínima ao fim do dia quase de certeza.




Fil disse:


> Eu tive uma mínima de 10,2ºC e máxima de 12,3ºC e a madrugada e manhã rendeu 13,4 mm. A temperatura das 22:00 ás 09:00 variou entre os 10,2ºC e os 10,4ºC  Já começo a ficar farto destes dias nublados (e no verão pedia-os a gritos!), a temperatura de noite praticamente não desce e os dias são desagradáveis
> 
> Neste momento 11,7ºC, 87% e 1022,7 hPa.



Eu para ser sincero só gosto de dias chuvosos quando a temperatura é baixa (tenho sempre aquela esperança de ver outra coisa a cair  ) ou no Verão, para interromper uma série de dias de calor. Nunca fui muito adepto de chuva.


----------



## Rog (19 Nov 2006 às 21:16)

16,5ºC, céu nublado, alguns aguaceiros, 1025hpa


----------



## tozequio (19 Nov 2006 às 21:46)

14.1ºC e céu nublado, os aguaceiros com pouca intensidade vão-se sucedendo. Há pouco tive a mínima do dia com 13.7ºC. Este tempo já começa a chatear...


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (19 Nov 2006 às 22:44)

Por aqui céu limpo com 11.9ºC e 1030Hpa.


----------



## Tiago Moreno (20 Nov 2006 às 11:52)

Bom dia!

Viana do Castelo, neste momento, com céu muito nublado e algumas abertas, sem chuva desde a madrugada de domingo.

 13,2ºC, 1028 hPa, vento fraco (entre 6 e 8km/h).


----------



## Seringador (20 Nov 2006 às 13:05)

Bem aí vem o Jet para baixo e leva consigo um potente sistema com eventual rápida ciclogénese, eles (britânicos) vão levar com ela para o dia 23...  

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack2.gif 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack2a.gif

http://saturn.unibe.ch/rsbern/noaa/dw/realtime/current/n1bcurr.jpg?cfAC10021

depois nós
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3.gif 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack3a.gif


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Nov 2006 às 16:38)

Boas por aqui foi assim:

Sábado: Min: 11,5ºC, Máx: 16ºC, com uma amostra de chuva ao final do dia.
Domingo: Min: 9,8ºC, Máx: 18,9ºC. Dia soalheiro, com alguma nebulosidade.

Hoje min: 10,9ºC e neste momento 17,1ºc com 1027 hPa. Céu parcialmente coberto com nuvens bem negras, mas sem deixarem gota.


----------



## Fil (20 Nov 2006 às 21:03)

Por cá um dia transcorreu com algumas nuvens e algum vento que lhe deu uma cara invernal. Depois com o anoitecer vieram as nuvens e está agora encoberto, ou seja, a temperatura está estancada em 9,4ºC  

Hoje 8,2ºC / 11,6ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Nov 2006 às 21:55)

Neste momento 9,6ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## dj_alex (20 Nov 2006 às 22:03)

Em Madrid a temperatura tem estado amena....As 19h estavam 12ºC...
Ahhh....e aqui em casa já tenho ~ ~ ~ ~


----------



## Angelstorm (20 Nov 2006 às 22:17)

Pelo Entroncamento, tivemos uma manhã com muito nevoeiro, depois durante o dia já esteve muito sol, apenas com algumas nuvens, mas nada de aguaceiros.
Agora tenho 13,8º
76% RH
1029 hPa


----------



## Rog (20 Nov 2006 às 22:21)

Por aqui uns aborrecidos 18ºC, 1026hpa, céu nublado.


----------



## LUPER (20 Nov 2006 às 22:53)

Maxima de 17,5 e minima de 11,4 , digamos que foi um dia tipico de Novembro


----------



## tozequio (20 Nov 2006 às 23:33)

Por aqui um dia sonolento, mínima de 9.2ºC e máxima de 17.3ºC. Todo o dia nublado mas sem chuva, à excepção de um breve e fraco aguaceiro que caiu há cerca de 1 hora. Neste momento 12.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2006 às 23:54)

boas
Estou de volta por Grândola as temperaturas foram amenas  no fds principalmente a mínima no sábado choveu toda a  noite e madrugada hoje já baixou bem aqui fica um resumo...Sábado min.13,0ºC máx.19,5ºC  domingo mim.11,7ºC máx.19,6ºC segunda min.9,6ºC máx.18,4ºC.

Já aqui em Setúbal e neste momento tenho 12,7ºC e 1031hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Nov 2006 às 00:01)

Por cá ficamos com:

Máx: 18ºC às 13h:14
Min: 9,9ºC às 23:31

Neste momento, 10,1ºC, céu pouco nublado e 1027 hPa


----------



## Mago (21 Nov 2006 às 00:31)

Por aqui nevoeiro "pingao" com 98% de humidade relativa, temperatura 8,5º C e com 1025hpa


----------



## Tiago Moreno (21 Nov 2006 às 08:29)

Bons dias! Por Viana, digamos que tudo normal para a época: 13ºC, 1024hPa. A precipitação ficava-se pelos 1.1mm durante a noite e actualmente 0.4mm. O vento fraquinho a 12km/h.

O IM lançou um alerta amarelo para o distrito de viana do castelo, pela agitação marítima (ondas de 4m). Algo normal para esta zona nesta altura do ano.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (21 Nov 2006 às 08:44)

Bons dias 
Por aqui  
1027 hpa
12,8 º
jf


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Nov 2006 às 13:44)

Por cá a mínima, foi de 9ºC. Actualmente 15,3ºC com 1025 hPa e desde as 8h com períodos  de chuva "molha parvos"  por vezes intensa.


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2006 às 13:56)

Tive uma mínima bem alta (9,5ºC).

Toda a manhã com chuva fraca. Neste momento chove com 12,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2006 às 14:06)

A minha mínima foi de 12,4ºC agora tenho já 19,0ºC e céu muito nublado a pouco pingou


----------



## Serrano (21 Nov 2006 às 14:43)

Na zona baixa da Covilhã, pelas 14 horas, estavam 16 graus com chuviscos quase só visíveis nos vidros dos carros. A temperatura mínima no meu termómetro foi 10 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2006 às 16:08)

Cerca do meio-dia estive no Funchal e estavam cerca de 27ºC, por aqui no Norte da ilha neste momento 18,3ºC céu nublado e 1028hpa


----------



## Carlos Dias (21 Nov 2006 às 16:17)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Cerca do meio-dia estive no Funchal e estavam cerca de 27ºC, por aqui no Norte da ilha neste momento 18,3ºC céu nublado e 1028hpa



*Realmente uma grande diferença...No Paú da Serra então deve estar mais frio ainda.....!!*


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2006 às 16:21)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Realmente uma grande diferença...No Paú da Serra então deve estar mais frio ainda.....!!*



É muito provável que esteja mais frio, assim como no Areeiro e Pico Ruivo...


----------



## Carlos Dias (21 Nov 2006 às 16:50)

*També acho que os 312 metros de altitude de Santana contribua com alguma parcela para tal direfença. Imagine na Camacha a 700 metros....*


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2006 às 17:25)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *També acho que os 312 metros de altitude de Santana contribua com alguma parcela para tal direfença. Imagine na Camacha a 700 metros....*



O meu ponto de observação está a 538 metros de altitude.


----------



## tozequio (21 Nov 2006 às 18:29)

Por aqui 12.8ºC/14.7ºC e neste momento 13.3ºC. Aguaceiros frequentes mas com pouca intensidade tem-se sucedido.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (21 Nov 2006 às 20:44)

Por aqui
1028 hpa
14º
cheers:


----------



## Fil (21 Nov 2006 às 20:53)

Em minha casa mais um dia de baixa amplitude térmica, 9,5ºC / 12,4ºC. Todo o dia com céu encoberto, a chuviscar e com bastante vento, um típico dia desagradável de outono. Eram as 15h e os carros andavam todos com os farois ligados... Agora 11,3ºC, 90% e 1018,3 hPa com chuva muito fraca e fina.


----------



## Minho (21 Nov 2006 às 21:17)

Fil disse:


> Em minha casa mais um dia de baixa amplitude térmica, 9,5ºC / 12,4ºC. Todo o dia com céu encoberto, a chuviscar e com bastante vento, um típico dia desagradável de outono. Eram as 15h e os carros andavam todos com os farois ligados... Agora 11,3ºC, 90% e 1018,3 hPa com chuva muito fraca e fina.



Tal como cá.. todo o dia chuvisco/morrinha. Muito graças à presença de altas pressões (1019hPa em Braga)...
A mínima também foi muito alta comparada com dias anteriores: 14.0ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Nov 2006 às 21:22)

Por aqui _idem idem aspas aspas_, chuviscos intermitentes ao longo do dia, mas molha tudo, até os telhados pingam!   

Neste momento 13,3ºC e 1024 hPa.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2006 às 22:40)

Por aqui a minha máxima ficou nos 19,3ºC agora tenho 16,2ºC


----------



## LUPER (21 Nov 2006 às 22:57)

Máxima de 17,8 e minima de 13,3  , digamos que foi um dia frio para a epoca


----------



## Rog (21 Nov 2006 às 23:20)

Por aqui 15,6ºC, céu nublado, 1029hpa


----------



## Mago (21 Nov 2006 às 23:56)

Boas
Por aqui 10,1ºC ,nevoeiro e com um pouco de vento a mistura, 
1020 hpa. 98% de humidade
Que tempo monotono...


----------



## tozequio (22 Nov 2006 às 00:02)

Por aqui a chuva também tem sido morrinha, parece que "flutua" no ar  

Tenho agora 13.3ºC (desde as 17.30 a temperatura tem variado entre os 13.2ºC e 13.5ºC   )


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Nov 2006 às 01:03)

A máxima foi de 16,1ºC. Neste momento céu pouco nublado com 12ºC.


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (22 Nov 2006 às 05:17)

Por aqui
1020hpa
13,8º


----------



## Bruno Campos (22 Nov 2006 às 08:41)

Esta noite minima de 13.5ºC


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2006 às 09:53)

Por aqui 16,7ºC, céu nublado, 1028hpa


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2006 às 11:22)

A temperatura não para de subir. Hoje a mínima ainda foi mais alta que ontem (10,5ºC).

Neste momento: 11,7ºC, sol e algumas nuvens.


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Nov 2006 às 12:05)

Por aqui a min: foi de 11,3ºC (voltou o verão ) e caíram alguns chuvisco de madrugada.
Temp. actual 16,1ºC e 1020 hPa (já começou a descida ), com céu totalmente nublado.


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2006 às 13:18)

Por aqui tive mínima de 15,6ºC hot agora tenho 18,1ºC e 1022hpa céu muito nublado de manha chegou a pingar um pouco...


----------



## Tiago Moreno (22 Nov 2006 às 15:07)

Boas!

Por aqui 14,1º, 1018hPa e chuva "molha parvos" constante durante toda a manhã, continuando até ao momento. Não parou de chover desde as  9:05


----------



## Fil (22 Nov 2006 às 16:14)

Essa chuvinha amanhã será chuvona  

Aqui tive uma fantástica mínima de 10,4ºC e máxima de 12,6ºC. Agora tenho 11,4ºC, 87%, 1014,5 hPa e cai essa tal chuvinha que nem aquece nem arrefece


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2006 às 18:04)

A minha máxima acabou por ficar nos 18,7ºC caia aquela chuvinha miudinha de vez em quando neste momento tenho 15,7ºC e 1019hpa e a cair


----------



## Minho (22 Nov 2006 às 18:07)

Desta vez parabens ao IM. Fez a parte dele... Faltam 48horas mas o aviso já cá está....   

*http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/prevComunicadosActivos.jsp*



> Informação
> 
> Comunicado válido entre 2006-11-22 17:53:00 e 2006-11-23 20:00:00
> 
> ...


----------



## Mago (22 Nov 2006 às 18:44)

Vivam!
Continuação do Tempo melancólico e triste, céu coberto, húmido a roçar os 98%, pressão na casa dos 1016hpa a baixar consecutivamente e a temperatura em 9,5ºC a oscilar muito pouco entre a máxima e a minima.


----------



## dj_alex (22 Nov 2006 às 18:57)

Minho disse:


> Desta vez parabens ao IM. Fez a parte dele... Faltam 48horas mas o aviso já cá está....
> 
> *http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/prevComunicadosActivos.jsp*



   

Finalmente....


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2006 às 19:12)

Finalmente alerta-se para o que ai vem com alguma antecedência viram a gravidade da coisa se Portugal não tivesse as chuvas que já teve não seria caso para tanto mas tendo em conta o que já caio é grave...está tudo em alerta mais não podia ouvi falar na rádio em chuva 3 vezes acima do normal e ventos entre os 75 e os 140km/h


----------



## JOÃO FONSECA (22 Nov 2006 às 19:18)

Boa tarde
1020hpa
15,4º


----------



## jpalhais (22 Nov 2006 às 19:24)

pena aqui em almada não termos direito a tempestade (a avaliar pelo IM)


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2006 às 19:26)

jpalhais disse:


> pena aqui em almada não termos direito a tempestade (a avaliar pelo IM)



Fica descansado que vais ter tempestade


----------



## Zoelae (22 Nov 2006 às 19:49)

A SIC Noctícias está a alertar para o mau tempo que se irá fazer sentir apartir de amanhã, dizem eles, acrescentando que se esperam rajadas de 120 km/h, falam no caudal dos principais rios e alertam para inundações e ondas de 9m, ao k parece o próprio SNBPC alertou para o mau tempo (devem andar a ler o fórum concerteza), isto tudo claro acompanhado de mtas imagens de arquivo onde se retratam estes factos, mostrando o habitual português de guarde-chuva em punho!!!  

Ah...e já agora, segundo dizia um jornalista isto tudo devia-se a "uma depressão em cavamento"  
Nunca tinha houvido tal expressão, será que é adequada???


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2006 às 19:50)

Por aqui 16,4ºC, céu nublado, 1024hpa


----------



## Rog (22 Nov 2006 às 19:53)

Zoelae disse:


> A SIC Noctícias está a alertar para o mau tempo que se irá fazer sentir apartir de amanhã, dizem eles, acrescentando que se esperam rajadas de 120 km/h, falam no caudal dos principais rios e alertam para inundações e ondas de 9m, ao k parece o próprio SNBPC alertou para o mau tempo (devem andar a ler o fórum concerteza), isto tudo claro acompanhado de mtas imagens de arquivo onde se retratam estes factos, mostrando o habitual português de guarde-chuva em punho!!!
> 
> Ah...e já agora, segundo dizia um jornalista isto tudo devia-se a "uma depressão em cavamento"
> Nunca tinha houvido tal expressão, será que é adequada???



É bom saber que os media estão a informar com o devido tempo de antecedência. 
Qto à expressão, sim é utilizada em meteo quando a pressão é muito baixa diz-se que é uma depressão cavada.


----------



## Minho (22 Nov 2006 às 21:40)

Em Braga foi praticamente todo o dia ininterruptamente a cair morrinha.....

Devido a esta capa de nuvens, a mínima foi mais uma vez bem alta: 13.3.ºC
A pressão já começou a descer ontem 1019, hoje 1012


----------



## tozequio (22 Nov 2006 às 23:39)

Dia semelhante a ontem, com um pouco mais de precipitação.  

Extremos do dia: 11.7ºC/15.6ºC. Neste momento 12.5ºC


----------



## LUPER (22 Nov 2006 às 23:48)

Zoelae disse:


> A SIC Noctícias está a alertar para o mau tempo que se irá fazer sentir apartir de amanhã, dizem eles, acrescentando que se esperam rajadas de 120 km/h, falam no caudal dos principais rios e alertam para inundações e ondas de 9m, ao k parece o próprio SNBPC alertou para o mau tempo (devem andar a ler o fórum concerteza), isto tudo claro acompanhado de mtas imagens de arquivo onde se retratam estes factos, mostrando o habitual português de guarde-chuva em punho!!!
> 
> Ah...e já agora, segundo dizia um jornalista isto tudo devia-se a "uma depressão em cavamento"
> Nunca tinha houvido tal expressão, será que é adequada???



De certeza que anda a ler a malta, mas desta vez estão a portar-se à altura, muitos parabens ao IM e à protecção civil. Mas não se esqueçam que muitos distritos têm de colocar alertas vermelhos pelo vento e precipitação para sexta feira


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2006 às 00:14)

Aqui neste momento chove miudinho mas com alguma intensidade atemperatura está em 15,8ºC e a pressão nos 1018hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Nov 2006 às 00:26)

Boas a todos os meus companheiros de armas aqui do *MeteoPT* e aproveito também para saudar os senhores do *Instituto de Meteorologia* e do *Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Cívil* . Não se incomodem em responder que nós sabemos que estão aí!  

Parabéns pela excelente iniciativa de a 48h lançarem os alertas e avisos! Agora como disse o LUPER, não se acanhem e ponham os *vermelhos*, olhem que vale bem a pena .

Como hoje dizia na Antena 1, o saudoso Dr. Costa Alves, o que tem de ser feito perante esta mudança climática que estamos todos nós a viver , ano após ano, é preparar e instruir a nossa Protecção Cívil, para que deixe a sua vertente meramente socorrista e passe a ser um serviço essencialmente preventivo. Nós todos agradecemos.  

Voltando ao tópico, sobre o seguimento de Novembro:
De máxima tive 16,6ºC e neste momento tenho 13ºC com 1018 hPa. O céu esta muito nublado, mas hoje por aqui não houve precipitação.


----------



## LUPER (23 Nov 2006 às 00:35)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boas a todos os meus companheiros de armas aqui do *MeteoPT* e aproveito também para saudar os senhores do *Instituto de Meteorologia* e do *Serviço Nacional de Bombeiros e Protecção Cívil* . Não se incomodem em responder que nós sabemos que estão aí!
> 
> Parabéns pela excelente iniciativa de a 48h lançarem os alertas e avisos! Agora como disse o LUPER, não se acanhem e ponham os *vermelhos*, olhem que vale bem a pena .
> 
> ...



Friso a mudança climática, mais um grande meteorologista a juntar ao ~Dr Anthimio Azevedo a afirmar a verdadeira mudança climática    , quem não se lembra das suas palavras na Sic Noticias acerca do Gordon. Assim é falar     , temos de chamar os nomes ás coisas e sem rodeios, estás preparado Kim?


----------



## Tiago Moreno (23 Nov 2006 às 08:39)

Bom dia!

Ate ao momento uns ligeiros aguaceiros, 14,3º, 1006.4hPa    , e o vento a não ultrapassar os 20km/h.


----------



## Minho (23 Nov 2006 às 12:34)

Em Braga já começou a festa   
Chuva moderada a forte com rajadas de vento moderadas....


----------



## Luis França (23 Nov 2006 às 12:39)

Será coincidência estarmos agora a meio de uma tempestade solar? Os elementos estão todos reunidos ... 






Já chove miudinho mas puxado a vento ... estará a começar?


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2006 às 12:40)

Minho disse:


> Em Braga já começou a festa
> Chuva moderada a forte com rajadas de vento moderadas....



Que sortudos vocês ai do norte vão ter a pressão mais baixa  mais chuva e vento mas o vento já não tenho a certeza que seja mais que no sul 

A minha mínima foi de 14,3ºC neste momento vou com 18,7ºC e 1012hpa céu muito nublado mas com abertas vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (23 Nov 2006 às 14:29)

Pelas 09 horas estavam 10.5 graus no meu posto de observação com chuva fraca, tendo descido a temperatura até aos 9 graus durante a noite. Agora estou na zona baixa da Covilhã, também com chuva fraca e com o termómetro a marcar 12.5 graus.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Mago (23 Nov 2006 às 16:27)

Por aqui a pressão ja caiu ate 1007hpa, chuva fraca ainda, temperatura pelos 10,5ºC , o vento já começa a dar um ar da sua graça ( 51km/hr às 13:43 ).


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2006 às 16:51)

mais um dia com mínima alta (10,1ºC).

Hoje: 10,1ºC / 13,0ºC

Neste momento já chove com alguma intensidade e tenho 11,7ºC.


----------



## Carlos Dias (23 Nov 2006 às 17:40)

Dan disse:


> mais um dia com mínima alta (10,1ºC).
> 
> Hoje: 10,1ºC / 13,0ºC



*Em compensação a máxima não foi....!!*


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2006 às 17:50)

Carlos Dias disse:


> *Em compensação a máxima não foi....!!*



Sim, mas a miníma está muito elevada, o que até é habitual quando há um fluxo de SW. Estas situações trazem muita precipitação mas também valores bem elevados de temperatura.


Na estação meteorológica, os valores médios para um mês de Novembro são: 3,6ºC / 12,4ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2006 às 17:55)

A minha máxima foi de 19,8ºC ás 13:39...neste momento tenho 18,0ºC e 1009hpa céu coberto e vento fraco por vezes moderado


----------



## Fil (23 Nov 2006 às 17:59)

Em minha casa 9,9ºC / 12,6ºC com 7,2 mm de precipitação até este momento. Agora 11,2ºC e 1004,9 hPa a chover com pouca intensidade.

Até ao dia de hoje estou com +3ºC de anomalia em relação à estação (que é mais quente na média que a minha casa). Este mês só uma mega onda de frio o pode salvar!


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2006 às 18:11)

Fil disse:


> Em minha casa 9,9ºC / 12,6ºC com 7,2 mm de precipitação até este momento. Agora 11,2ºC e 1004,9 hPa a chover com pouca intensidade.
> 
> Até ao dia de hoje estou com +3ºC de anomalia em relação à estação (que é mais quente na média que a minha casa). Este mês só uma mega onda de frio o pode salvar!



Este mês já nada nos vai salvar  
Novembro deve ficar como o 1º ou 2º mês com a maior anomalia positiva em 2006.


----------



## Minho (23 Nov 2006 às 19:13)

A pressão caiu 17hPa nas últimas 48horas, neste momento tenho 1002hPa e a descer...
A temperatura mínima hoje foi  mais baixa 12.6ºC. Neste momento 13.9ºC
À hora do almoço caiu muita chuva acompanhada de algum vento mas entretanto acalmou. Está neste momento uma noite calma, a bonança antes da tempestade


----------



## ACalado (23 Nov 2006 às 19:33)

boas por aqui tem chovido bem durante todo o dia, mas o melhor ainda esta para vir  neste momento tenho
temp:12ºc
humidade: 82%


----------



## Fil (23 Nov 2006 às 19:50)

Apesar do céu encoberto, a temperatura começou a descer a bom ritmo, já estou com 10,1ºC, quase a bater a mínima desta manhã. Será ar frio a entrar?


----------



## filipept (23 Nov 2006 às 22:09)

Por aqui até houve algumas abertas durante a tarde e ainda não chove, deve mesmo ser a bonança antes da tempestade como diz o Minho. 1001hpa (desceu muito rápido) a descer e 13.6º


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Nov 2006 às 23:56)

Por aqui tenho 1009 hPa e 14,7ºC.
A máxima foi de 16,7ºC às 12h:16 e a miníma de 12,6 às 03h:48.

O dia foi em geral nublado com alguns períodos de chuva que se têm intensificado com os transcorrer do dia e é precisamente quando chove que o vento se faz notar.


----------



## tozequio (24 Nov 2006 às 00:10)

11.4ºC/14.8ºC e tenho neste momento 13.5ºC. Ao contrário do que esperava choveu de forma constante durante a manhã, mas a partir do início da tarde a coisa abrandou, e passou a regime de aguaceiros, não muito frequentes. Neste momento não chove, e até se vê algumas estrelas. 



Fil disse:


> Apesar do céu encoberto, a temperatura começou a descer a bom ritmo, já estou com 10,1ºC, quase a bater a mínima desta manhã. Será ar frio a entrar?



Curiosamente a mínima por aqui foi registada por volta das 7 da tarde, a partir daí subiu cerca de 2ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2006 às 00:46)

Por aqui tenho 9,4ºC, não chove mas o céu continua muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 02:08)

Neste momento por Setúbal tenho 18,5ºC muito alta  e 1004hpa a descer a bom ritmo vento moderado com rajadas fortes na ordem dos 60hm/h já amanha teremos o pico dos ventos durante a tarde/noite é nessa altura que poderá atingir pontualmente os 100hm/h ou ligeiramente mais no litoral... vou tentar ir para junto do rio medir o vento mas não prometo devido a chuva mas vou tentar


----------



## Mago (24 Nov 2006 às 12:15)

Boas,
Ventos fortes uma rajada de 64km/h já ficou hoje registada, chuva por vezes forte jáchoveu hoje 54mm, temperatura amena em 10,5ºC e a pressão a cair para os 999hpa
È este cenário aqui pela Beira Interior


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2006 às 13:22)

O vento, que tinha estado fraco por aqui, começa agora a intensificar-se. A chuva continua e a temperatura também subiu, 12,4ºC agora.


----------



## filipept (24 Nov 2006 às 13:38)

Por aqui a pressão já baixou para 989hpa com tendencia para descer, a temperatura é de 15.7º com 85% hr . O tempo começa a agravar-se.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 13:43)

Aqui a minha pressão baixou para os 998hpa com tendência para descer mais 18,5ºC vento fortíssimo


----------



## RMira (24 Nov 2006 às 13:46)

É impressão minha ou ainda não passou esta já se aproxima nova depressão da costa de Portugal, que deverá chegar lá para final de domingo?


----------



## ACalado (24 Nov 2006 às 13:52)

por aqui chove intensamente ja ha varias horas, vento forte um verdadeiro dia de inverno 
temp: 13ºc
humidade:91%


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 13:53)

mirones disse:


> É impressão minha ou ainda não passou esta já se aproxima nova depressão da costa de Portugal, que deverá chegar lá para final de domingo?



Essa depressão não nos vai atingir tão directamente como esta apenas larga uma frente fria de média actividade e graças a deus que não atinge seria uma catástrofe das grandes..Vái ficar o centro ao largo da Irlanda


----------



## RMira (24 Nov 2006 às 13:55)

miguel disse:


> Essa depressão não nos vai atingir tão directamente como esta apenas larga uma frente fria de média actividade e graças a deus que não atinge seria uma catástrofe das grandes..Vái ficar o centro ao largo da Irlanda



Ah ok, ainda bem. Sempre adorei meteorologia e algumas coisas gostava de ir aprendendo melhor e por isso registei-me no site que acho muito bom!


----------



## ACalado (24 Nov 2006 às 14:18)

uma foto para terem uma ideia do que se esta por aqui a passar, chove mesmo muito e vento forte.


----------



## Minho (24 Nov 2006 às 14:33)

Em Braga começou a temporal propriamente dito. Rajadas fortes e chuva forte com períodos de muito forte....


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Nov 2006 às 18:24)

Aqui no Porto registo para além de muitas árvores partidas,a inundação da garagem do meu prédio com cerca de 1m d água...!


----------



## tozequio (24 Nov 2006 às 23:22)

Por aqui 11.4ºC/15.4ºC e neste momento tenho 11.9ºC. Esta noite devo baixar dos 10ºC.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2006 às 23:49)

A máxima de hoje foi de 19,3ºC  neste momento tenho 13,8ºC o ar frio já está a entrar!já se nota, a pressão agora é sempre a subir já vou com 1002hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Nov 2006 às 00:59)

Boas noites a minha máxima do dia 24 que agora acabou, foi de 19,1ºC e a mínima de 12,1ºC. A pressão apenas chegou aos 1000 hPa.  

Só tive chuva a sério por volta das 20h e mesmo torrencial, apenas no início da frente e quando soube já tinha passado, ficou a chuva moderada até agora de forma contínua.  
O vento hoje tb foi marcante, mas não sei de dados concretos.
Neste momento estou com  11,7ºC e descendo, é o ar frio a entrar em força.


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2006 às 12:44)

Hoje, mínima de 6,6ºC.
Esta manhã, durante um aguaceiro, já deu para ver alguns flocos de neve junto com as gotas de chuva, a uns 1250-1300m.

Neste momento temos sol, algumas nuvens e 10ºC.


----------



## Minho (25 Nov 2006 às 13:06)

Não conseguem vislumbrar um pouco de neve no Pico?   







http://www.espacotalassa.com/


Eu acho que sim!!


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 13:17)

Minho disse:


> Não conseguem vislumbrar um pouco de neve no Pico?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Até aqui já caiu neve granulada, as imagens já a seguir. A super celula não brincou em serviço


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 13:21)

Sem comentarios


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2006 às 13:27)

LUPER disse:


> Sem comentarios




Isso foi do aguaceiro que caiu aí  ??

É granizo? Até parece neve.


----------



## Luis França (25 Nov 2006 às 13:28)

Boas,

logo à tarde posto umas imagens da super-célula que passou nas Azenhas do Mar. Espectáculo impressionante logo pela manhã.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2006 às 13:59)

LUPER disse:


> Sem comentarios



Mas que brutalidade Luper isso foi td granizo não foi??


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 14:02)

Dan disse:


> Isso foi do aguaceiro que caiu aí  ??
> 
> É granizo? Até parece neve.



O que vos parece?







É da granulada não é granizo, o granizo não tem este tipo de comportamento, digo eu. A super celula foi brutal, fiquei com 8º ás 12.00h, e tinha 15, imaginem isto uns mais há frente


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2006 às 14:05)

Aqui a minima desceu até aos 11,6ºC agora tenho 15,8ºC nada máu! céu pouco nublado...


----------



## Zoelae (25 Nov 2006 às 14:08)

Dan disse:


> Hoje, mínima de 6,6ºC.
> Esta manhã, durante um aguaceiro, já deu para ver alguns flocos de neve junto com as gotas de chuva, a uns 1250-1300m.
> 
> Neste momento temos sol, algumas nuvens e 10ºC.



lol, mas isso é bom sinal, é sinal que as Serras de Espenha estão cheias de neve!!!
Bem vais ser tu Dan o primeiro a trazer-nos a tão desejada neve!


----------



## Minho (25 Nov 2006 às 14:17)

LUPER disse:


> Sem comentarios



Nunca vi tanto granizo acumulado


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 14:24)

Minho disse:


> Nunca vi tanto granizo acumulado



Mais de 50cm, ainda estou      , mas o mais impressionante foi a queda da temperatura, passei de 15 pra 8


----------



## ABatalha (25 Nov 2006 às 14:47)

Já viram o que chove agora bem perto de Marrocos? Se entrar terra adentro vai fazer muitos estragos...


----------



## Zoelae (25 Nov 2006 às 15:00)

Eis a estância de sky de Cabaça de Manzaneda-Ourense(Espanha)

http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=21&mn=OUR


----------



## tozequio (25 Nov 2006 às 15:59)

A noite por aqui até foi animada, alguns aguaceiros fortes acompanhados com granizo e trovoada. A partir das 10 horas acalmou, e neste momento tenho Sol, tem sido uma constante desde meio da manhã.

8.9ºC/15.2ºC, neste momento 14.2ºC e com tendência para descer.




LUPER disse:


> O que vos parece?



Parece mesmo neve


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 16:19)

tozequio disse:


> A noite por aqui até foi animada, alguns aguaceiros fortes acompanhados com granizo e trovoada. A partir das 10 horas acalmou, e neste momento tenho Sol, tem sido uma constante desde meio da manhã.
> 
> 8.9ºC/15.2ºC, neste momento 14.2ºC e com tendência para descer.
> 
> ...



Isto parece um fenomeno do entrocamento    , mas não foi, foi mesmo realidade e passou-se hoje  , posso dizer que já tive queda de neve na minha casa?    Cota 65?


----------



## tozequio (25 Nov 2006 às 16:20)

LUPER disse:


> Isto parece um fenomeno do entrocamento    , mas não foi, foi mesmo realidade e passou-se hoje  , posso dizer que já tive queda de neve na minha casa?    Cota 65?



Parece que a 1ªfoto de neve do ano é tua


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 16:27)

tozequio disse:


> Parece que a 1ªfoto de neve do ano é tua



Acham que devo reportar queda de neve ao IM?      . Acho que vou enviar pro IPCC, p+ensado melhor vou enviar pro www.iceagenow.com, umas fotos comprovativas de queda de neve à cota 60 em Portugal no dia de hoje


----------



## tozequio (25 Nov 2006 às 16:33)

LUPER disse:


> Acham que devo reportar queda de neve ao IM?      . Acho que vou enviar pro IPCC, p+ensado melhor vou enviar pro www.iceagenow.com, umas fotos comprovativas de queda de neve à cota 60 em Portugal no dia de hoje



Isto é um autêntico fenómeno do Entroncamento, parece que a mini-idade do Gelo já chegou aí   

Já agora parece que os marcadores do IM acabaram, e estão agora a usar lápis de carvão


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 16:46)

Ora aqui vão mais umas quantas  






































Kim tinhas razão quando colocas-te alerta vermelho de neve para Aveiro com 2 sinais de neve


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 16:49)

tozequio disse:


> Isto é um autêntico fenómeno do Entroncamento, parece que a mini-idade do Gelo já chegou aí
> 
> Já agora parece que os marcadores do IM acabaram, e estão agora a usar lápis de carvão



   , o Fonné tá confuso, tb não é pra menos o aquecimento global é terrivel


----------



## ACalado (25 Nov 2006 às 16:50)

LUPER disse:


> Ora aqui vão mais umas quantas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hum isso foi alguem que foi para esse local limpar as arcas congeladoras e deixou isso ai


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 17:02)

spiritmind disse:


> hum isso foi alguem que foi para esse local limpar as arcas congeladoras e deixou isso ai





















Foi um camião frigorico que fez a lavagem ao tanque de certeza, imagino nos outros locais onde não consegui ir


----------



## dj_alex (25 Nov 2006 às 18:38)

LUPER disse:


> Foi um camião frigorico que fez a lavagem ao tanque de certeza, imagino nos outros locais onde não consegui ir




Que andaste tu a fazer LUPER??? aí aí aí....A pergar na arca frigorifica e a espalhar gelo por aí...se fosse o KIM a postar as fotos de certeza que era feito pelo photoshop...


----------



## dj_alex (25 Nov 2006 às 18:39)

Está de chuva em Madrid...e por assim deve ficar pela noite fora...E nas serras de Madrid está a nevar..

Abraços


----------



## Minho (25 Nov 2006 às 18:40)

Em Melgaço após uma tarde de aguaceiros a temperatura baixou bastante. Neste momento 9.8ºC


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 18:44)

dj_alex disse:


> Que andaste tu a fazer LUPER??? aí aí aí....A pergar na arca frigorifica e a espalhar gelo por aí...se fosse o KIM a postar as fotos de certeza que era feito pelo photoshop...



É, hoje foi dia de limpeza das arcas cá em casa e pimba, fui deitar na estrada pra dizer que tinha nevado por aqui devido a uma supercelula 

Neste momento 11.0 e 1011hpa


----------



## Mago (25 Nov 2006 às 19:03)

Vivam !

Não sei mas se calhar hoje a temperatura minima aqui vai chegar aos 0ºC , já vai em 4,5ºC


----------



## dj_alex (25 Nov 2006 às 19:12)

LUPER disse:


> É, hoje foi dia de limpeza das arcas cá em casa e pimba, fui deitar na estrada pra dizer que tinha nevado por aqui devido a uma supercelula
> 
> Neste momento 11.0 e 1011hpa



Falando mais a sério...O que se passou?? É que ando meio perdido pelos 2 topics do seguimento a tentar perceber...


----------



## LUPER (25 Nov 2006 às 19:21)

dj_alex disse:


> Falando mais a sério...O que se passou?? É que ando meio perdido pelos 2 topics do seguimento a tentar perceber...



Passou uma celula por aqui e a temperatura desceu a pique, eu fui atras dela e vi o que as imagens demosntram, de notar que dos 15 passei pros 8 e quando cheguei ao local ela já tinha passado. As imagens demostram o rasto daqulo que ela deixou, aqui não há truques nenhuns foi pura verdade, ainda custo a acreditar nessas fotos


----------



## dj_alex (25 Nov 2006 às 19:33)

LUPER disse:


> Passou uma celula por aqui e a temperatura desceu a pique, eu fui atras dela e vi o que as imagens demosntram, de notar que dos 15 passei pros 8 e quando cheguei ao local ela já tinha passado. As imagens demostram o rasto daqulo que ela deixou, aqui não há truques nenhuns foi pura verdade, ainda custo a acreditar nessas fotos



mas foi granizo???


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2006 às 20:02)

A máxima de hoje já foi mais baixa 16,4ºC agora tenho 11,8ºC e vem ai alguma chuvinha


----------



## tozequio (25 Nov 2006 às 20:04)

dj_alex disse:


> mas foi granizo???



Teoricamente seria isso, mas pelas imagens não parece


----------



## Santos (25 Nov 2006 às 20:44)

Por aqui caiu um forte aguaceiro á pouco.
Neste momento 11,1ºC e 1012 Hpa


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2006 às 20:46)

Esta noite parece estar no bom caminho para estabelecer um novo mínimo para esta temporada, aqui já vai em 3,1ºC. O céu está limpo neste momento.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2006 às 20:56)

Aqui começa a chover moderado  agora a temperatura ta a subir  e agora um forte trovãooo mesmo em cima


----------



## Minho (25 Nov 2006 às 21:09)

A minha experiência para estas bandas diz-me que deve estar a nevar no planalto Castro Laboreiro pois está a chover fraco desde as 20h com uma temperatura aqui em baixo de 9.8ºC.
Normalmente a regra (cá em Melgaço) costuma ser:

Temperatura na vila de 8ºC-10ºC Neve entre 1000 e 1300 m 
Temperatura na vila de 6ºC-8ºC Neve entre 800 e 1000 metros
Temperatura na vila de 3ºC - Risco de nevar na vila


----------



## Fil (25 Nov 2006 às 22:22)

Boa, amanhã tens que lá ir!  

Aqui em minha casa tenho 3,9ºC (mínima do dia) e com algumas nuvens, logo a cota de neve não deve ser muito superior aos 1000m. A máxima foi de 11,0ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (25 Nov 2006 às 22:43)

Isto será Verdade??  
(precipitação no Porto)


----------



## Minho (25 Nov 2006 às 22:43)

Fil disse:


> Boa, amanhã tens que lá ir!
> 
> Aqui em minha casa tenho 3,9ºC (mínima do dia) e com algumas nuvens, logo a cota de neve não deve ser muito superior aos 1000m. A máxima foi de 11,0ºC.



   hmmm, dúvido que amanhã possa  . Mas de qualquer maneira, quase de certeza que não acumulou...


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2006 às 22:54)

Já cheguei a marcar 2,9ºC mas entretanto voltou a subir para 3,7ºC. Estes valores só se vão manter assim baixos se não aparecerem nuvens.


----------



## Carlos Dias (25 Nov 2006 às 23:06)

*Noite agradavel no Funchal neste sábado com 15ºC na Pérola do Atlântico com céu parcialmente nublado com 63 % de umidade.*


----------



## Rog (25 Nov 2006 às 23:24)

No Norte da Madeira, 11,6ºC, 1022hpa, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2006 às 00:17)

Aqui por Setúbal caio à pouco aquele forte aguaceiro com alguns trovões perto neste caso 4 neste momento vou com 10,8ºC e 10015hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Nov 2006 às 00:31)

LUPER disse:


> O que vos parece?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu sei que nós até sonhamos com neve , e este não deixa de ser um fenómeno espectacular , mas isso parece granizo  e para acumular assim deve ter caído em boa quantidade. Eu já aqui, vi cair assim uma vez em Setembro, há muitos anos. Foi em tal quantidade que no dia seguinte ainda havia gelo nos locais mais abrigados!  
A neve granular (ou graupel), tem pouca densidade, ou seja ao tacto cada grão _esmaga-se_ com extrema facilidade e o granizo não. Até visto de perto têm diferença considerável, pois a neve granular parece como "rendilhada" e o grão do granizo é mais compacto e duro (é gelo). Pelo menos é assim que eu os tenho visto, especialmente na S. da Estrela. 

Neste zoom que fiz a uma das tuas fotos vê-se bem o gelo, logo foi isto que me levou a afirmar que seja granizo:








Aqui deixo 2 fotos minhas de neve granulada:










E aqui um pequeno filme com neve granulada a cair na S. da Estrela:
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gDiEuHoXvg[/MEDIA]

E este é do género do que aí pode ter acontecido, na California (16MAR06)
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38Svm49zQZo[/MEDIA]

Com tudo isto não pretendo negar nem afirmar nada. Apenas tentar perceber melhor o que aí se terá passado. Essas fotos são à mesma cota onde vives LUPER?
Enfim seja o que for foi uma experiência muito agradável! Parabéns! 

Relativamente aos dados de hoje por aqui:

Dia calmo com um aguaceiro bastante forte e curto , pelas 13H. a máxima foi de 14,8ºC e de mínima 8ºC.

Neste momento tenho 9,4ºC e 1016 hPa, com céu limpo.


----------



## tozequio (26 Nov 2006 às 00:57)

Neste momento 9.6ºC e chuvisca, mas até já tive 8.6ºC às 23.59 que foi a mínima de ontem, aproveitando um período de céu quase limpo em que a temperatura desceu em flecha.


----------



## tozequio (26 Nov 2006 às 01:02)

Zoelae disse:


> Isto será Verdade??
> (precipitação no Porto)



Entre as 20 e as 21h por aqui não aconteceu nada de relevante, talvez 1 ou outro aguaceiro de pouca intensidade. Estou a cerca de 15/20km de Pedras Rubras, parece-me um pouco difícil isso ter acontecido


----------



## LUPER (26 Nov 2006 às 01:50)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu sei que nós até sonhamos com neve , e este não deixa de ser um fenómeno espectacular , mas isso parece granizo  e para acumular assim deve ter caído em boa quantidade. Eu já aqui, vi cair assim uma vez em Setembro, há muitos anos. Foi em tal quantidade que no dia seguinte ainda havia gelo nos locais mais abrigados!
> A neve granular (ou graupel), tem pouca densidade, ou seja ao tacto cada grão _esmaga-se_ com extrema facilidade e o granizo não. Até visto de perto têm diferença considerável, pois a neve granular parece como "rendilhada" e o grão do granizo é mais compacto e duro (é gelo). Pelo menos é assim que eu os tenho visto, especialmente na S. da Estrela.
> 
> Neste zoom que fiz a uma das tuas fotos vê-se bem o gelo, logo foi isto que me levou a afirmar que seja granizo:
> ...



Deve estar a uma cota 20m + - , mas a forma como acumulou é diferente do granizo, vi disto muitas vezes no caramulo. É difwerente do granizo normal e a quantidade é brutal


----------



## Dan (26 Nov 2006 às 09:33)

Hoje registei a mínima mais baixa desta temporada (2,4ºC). Durante a noite ainda choveu um pouco e também se formou nevoeiro.





Neste momento 6,2ºC com o céu nublado.


----------



## Ledo (26 Nov 2006 às 11:58)

Zoelae disse:


> Isto será Verdade??
> (precipitação no Porto)



Eu moro a cerca de 4-5km em linha recta do aeroporto e posso dizer que desde que me apercebi, chuvia bastante desde as 19:30, com pequenas interrupções até pouco depois das 21h. De vez em quando havia uns periodos mais fortes e acompanhada de trovoada!

Agora não sei dizer face à chuva que caiu, se é compatível com esses valores ou não!


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2006 às 12:28)

Bons dias 
Aqui a minha mínima foi de apenas 8,2ºC... Luper tiveste 5ºC  neste momento depois de um aguaceiro moderado que não estava previsto para esta zona hoje tenho uma temperatura de 13,9ºC e 1021hpa


----------



## Santos (26 Nov 2006 às 12:54)

Hoje também tive a noite mais fresca deste Outono com 8,2ºC, tendo superado os 8,5º do dia 17/11 pp.  
Neste momento estão 15,3ºC e 1019 hpa


----------



## tozequio (26 Nov 2006 às 12:56)

Por aqui nem desceu muito, tive 8.6ºC, e neste momento já disparou para os 16.9ºC. Céu encoberto.


----------



## Luis França (26 Nov 2006 às 13:38)

Em Benfica, céu encoberto com alto-estratos,vento sudoeste, 15 ºC e uma noite passada com alguns aguaceiros e trovoada ao longe, no mar.
A versão final do video do dia 24 em » http://meteopt.blogspot.com/2006/11/flashfloods-azenhas-do-mar-20061124.html#comments

Hoje vou até Cascais ver a ondulação marítima  
Que  inveja dessas fotos de neve na Estrela (gostava era de estar no Gerês, em Pitões - lá também deve ter nevado)


----------



## Santos (26 Nov 2006 às 13:56)

Luis França disse:


> Em Benfica, céu encoberto com alto-estratos,vento sudoeste, 15 ºC e uma noite passada com alguns aguaceiros e trovoada ao longe, no mar.
> A versão final do video do dia 24 em » http://meteopt.blogspot.com/2006/11/flashfloods-azenhas-do-mar-20061124.html#comments
> 
> Hoje vou até Cascais ver a ondulação marítima
> Que  inveja dessas fotos de neve na Estrela (gostava era de estar no Gerês, em Pitões - lá também deve ter nevado)



Magnifica reportagem Luis.  
Acho que esta reportagem será sem dúvida nomeada para uma das categorias dos futuros prémios Meteopt.  

Já agora por aqui no momento estão 15,7ºC com séu nublado


----------



## Rog (26 Nov 2006 às 16:07)

Hoje atingi um dígito 8,1ºC. Mas estava à espera destas temperaturas só em Dezembro... Agora 16,2ºC, céu nublado, 1024hpa.


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Nov 2006 às 17:00)

Por aqui a mín: 8ºC e a máx: 15ºC.
Neste momento 1021 hPa com céu pouco nublado e 12,5ºC. O dia ficou marcado pleo denso nevoeiro que permaneceu toda a noite e boa parte da manhã.


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2006 às 17:33)

Aqui máxima do dia de 16,8ºC agora tenho 15,4ºC e céu muito nublado a minima hoje vai ser bem mais alta do que na ultima noite em que tive 8,2ºC.


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2006 às 17:56)

Em minha casa mínima de 3,4ºC ás 00:02 (as nuvens estragaram tudo ) e máxima de 11,2ºC. Neste momento 8,9ºC, 83% e 1019,0 hPa com céu muito nublado, logo a temperatura desce muito devagar


----------



## Mago (26 Nov 2006 às 18:13)

Temperatura Máxima 12.0°C às 12:37 
Temperatura Mínima 5.0°C às 6:25 
Agora: 7,4ºC e 1020 hpa. ceu coberto de nuvens


----------



## Pedro Canelas (26 Nov 2006 às 18:31)

Boas,

Aqui em Carnaxide tivemos 19,3º de maxima e 10,2º de minima sendo a ultima a melhor dste Outono
Mag0 onde é que moras? é que conheço alguns sitios da Beira Interior.

Abraços


----------



## Minho (26 Nov 2006 às 18:37)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aqui em Carnaxide tivemos 19,3º de maxima e 10,2º de minima sendo a ultima a melhor dste Outono
> Mag0 onde é que moras? é que conheço alguns sitios da Beira Interior.
> ...




Acho que mora em Trancoso 


Cá em Melgaço o vento sopra com rajadas moderadas. A chuva deve estar mesmo a chegar porque já caem alguns pingos esporádicos..


----------



## thunder-storm (26 Nov 2006 às 18:50)

no site do IM já mudaram as cores dos avisos.....mas mais curioso..é ver a previsão para terça...bragança deve ter -1 de minima... ...e para 4ª ainda devem baixar mais...


----------



## Pedro Canelas (26 Nov 2006 às 18:51)

Sabem a que altitude está Trancoso?


----------



## thunder-storm (26 Nov 2006 às 18:55)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Sabem a que altitude está Trancoso?



segundo sei...tem uma altitude média de 700 a 800 m..


----------



## Senador (26 Nov 2006 às 19:21)

O ponto mais alto da vila de Trancoso situa-se a 885m de altitude.


----------



## ACalado (26 Nov 2006 às 19:31)

http://www.cm-trancoso.pt/trancoso.htm)


----------



## Fil (26 Nov 2006 às 19:55)

Pelo Google Earth, Trancoso tem uma altitude média de 850m +/-. Portanto, o Mag0 é o membro "mais alto" do fórum!  

8,1ºC em minha casa neste momento.


----------



## Mago (26 Nov 2006 às 19:58)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Sabem a que altitude está Trancoso?



Ola Pedro,
Sim moro em Trancoso, Trancoso o ponto mais alto está a 898 metros de altitude ( castelo) No concelho há uma serra ( serra do pisco) com 898m. A estação meterologica do INM está a uns 820m assim como outra estação de um colega meu o meu sensor da temperatura está a uns 800m.

Conheces que localidades por aqui?


----------



## albertoisla (26 Nov 2006 às 20:32)

hola!! ayer cayeron 44,6mm en san fernando  y minima de 11ºC. Hoy máxima de 18º y minima de 10º, ahora mismo tenemos 13ºC.
En Grazalema (800m) tienen 3º ahora mismo


----------



## tozequio (26 Nov 2006 às 23:38)

Por aqui 14.4ºC, céu nublado e algum vento. Monótono


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (26 Nov 2006 às 23:43)

Por aqui igualmente monótono, céu nublado, 12.8ºC, e 1024 Hpa.


----------



## Rog (27 Nov 2006 às 00:43)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Por aqui igualmente monótono, céu nublado, 12.8ºC, e 1024 Hpa.



Por aqui não está muito diferente daí, 12,2ºC, 1024hpa, e céu nublado...
Até manhã já estou


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2006 às 01:25)

Aqui tenho uma temperatura alta é natural horas antes da frente tenho agora 16,9ºC e 1021hpa o vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas de vez em quando!!


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 10:27)

Boas,

Hoje mínima de 12,5ºC, estão neste momento 15,6ºC, está a chover e vento moedrado.


----------



## dj_alex (27 Nov 2006 às 10:41)

Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje mínima de 12,5ºC, estão neste momento 15,6ºC, está a chover e vento moedrado.




O fim de semana foi bom???

Por Madrid (C. Universitaria )as 10UTC estavam 8.1ºC


----------



## Seringador (27 Nov 2006 às 10:47)

dj_alex disse:


> O fim de semana foi bom???
> 
> Por Madrid (C. Universitaria )as 10UTC estavam 8.1ºC



Sim Alex, tirei 150 fotos 
Agora estou a organizá-las e vou colocar algumas durante o almoço, do evento e de algumas consequências 
E por aí


----------



## dj_alex (27 Nov 2006 às 10:55)

Seringador disse:


> Sim Alex, tirei 150 fotos
> Agora estou a organizá-las e vou colocar algumas durante o almoço, do evento e de algumas consequências
> E por aí



Nao foi mau de todo...Ontem durante a manha teve algum nevoeiro, mas depois antes do almoço levantou.

Quero ver se também coloco umas fotos de madrid, mas ando com uma preguiça imensa de o fazer


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Nov 2006 às 11:04)

VRSA

Hoje, ou melhor, esta madrugada,foi a mais fria desde que resido aqui!!!

 

Temp min: 11,1Cº hehehehehe

Ja se foi o meu clima tropical!!!

Em relaçao a tempestade do dia 24 a 26 posso dizer que chuveu muito e houve muito vento numa media de 70km/h, mas nada de estragos a apontar!!!

Neste momento, 20Cº


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2006 às 12:50)

Miníma de 7,7ºC esta manhã. Por agora 10,4ºC, céu nublado mas não chove.


----------



## Santos (27 Nov 2006 às 12:58)

Aqui 15,9º, e céu nublado  , de vez em quando lá vem um aguaceiro


----------



## LUPER (27 Nov 2006 às 13:08)

Minima de 13,2 e neste momento 13,4 e máxima, sem variação a temperatura, engraçado mas é mesmo assim


----------



## Rog (27 Nov 2006 às 16:50)

Por aqui 18,1ºC, 1022hpa, céu 2/3 nublado


----------



## ALV72 (27 Nov 2006 às 18:09)

Aqui em Coimbra ( Fernão Magalhães ) chove moderado + ( quase forte )    
Não tenho é aparelhos para vos dizer + nada


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2006 às 18:50)

Por aqui tem estado a chover já há algumas horas, mas sempre com fraca intensidade. 

Neste momento registo 9,8ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## Fil (27 Nov 2006 às 19:10)

Aqui tenho 9,4ºC, 92% e 1017,7 hPa. Chove fraco e levo no dia de hoje 6,6 mm. Os extremos hoje foram 7,8ºC / 10,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2006 às 19:17)

Aqui máxima do dia 18,5ºC aguaceiros foi só de manha até agora toda a tarde céu coberto neste momento tenho 17,2ºC e 1022hpa para aqueles jornalistas que andam a dizer que o pior já passou   para a minha zona e todo o sul só passa de madrugada ainda que não sendo nada de mais o vento tem estado a soprar moderado todo o dia com rajadas.

PS:está  a chover fraco agora


----------



## Santos (27 Nov 2006 às 19:37)

Por aqui começou agora a chover com mais intensidade.
Neste momento 14,7ºC e 1018 Hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Nov 2006 às 20:10)

Por aqui nada a registar. Céu nublado a muito nublado, mas sem chuva até ao momento.
Min: 8,7ºC
Máx: 17ºC
Neste momento 12,6ºC com 1021 hPa.

Lá para o final da noite e durante a madrugada, espero qualquer coisa, mas nada de destaque. Também não pode ser sempre não é!


----------



## thunder-storm (27 Nov 2006 às 20:14)

em coimbra tem chuvidopraticamente todo o dia sem grandes interrupções...neste momento é chuva fraca a moderada..o vento tb é moderado por vezes forte...

a temp. é baixa...mas não .sei precisar qt...


----------



## Mago (27 Nov 2006 às 20:26)

Temperatura Máxima 10.7°C às 12:07 
Temperatura Mínima 7.1°C às 4:56 
Agora 9.4°C
1019 hpa e 98% humidade,
Rajada Máxima do Vento 40km/hr às 20:13 
Periodos de Chuva Fraca, nenhuma situação meterologica especial a registar


----------



## LUPER (27 Nov 2006 às 20:32)

Por aqui minima 13,2 e máxima 13,9 e prontos. Chuva todo o dia, a partir das 15.00h começou moderada e agora está a ficar forte Toda a gente se queixa de tanta chuva, até já ouvi pessoas com muita idade( +  de 80) a dizer que parecia como antigamente


----------



## Santos (27 Nov 2006 às 20:56)

A intensidade da chuva por aqui continua a aumentar, e a água já corre bem pelos caminhos da aldeia, temp. 14,0ºC -1019 Hpa


----------



## Luis França (27 Nov 2006 às 21:05)

Como dizia o Seringador, estamos a ter de volta o Outono/ Inverno à moda antiga. 
Onde é que eu já ouvi isto - 6 meses de Inverno, 3 de Inferno e 3 de Verão?

Por aqui em Lisboa chove copiosamente desde manhã, 17º C agora. E não há meio de  ela despegar 

Já viram o "smiley" que está por cima da lua em quarto crescente (23.11.2006) ? É uma nuvem natural, sem a intervenção do sr. photoshop.

http://meteopt.blogspot.com/2006/10/moon-phases.html


----------



## Luis França (27 Nov 2006 às 21:36)

Pessoal que está em Lisboa,

Parece-me que se rompeu um colector no céu   chove a cântaros como nunca vi e em pouco tempo! Apesar das adufas estarem limpas já está tudo inundado.


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2006 às 21:43)

Em Braga também choveu praticamente todo o dia....
A temperatura mínima foi de 12.7ºC
Neste momento a pressão é de 1014hPa com tendência a subir...


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2006 às 21:52)

Por aqui continua a chuva fraca e a temperatura desceu umas décimas, 9,1ºC por agora.


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2006 às 21:52)

A superfície frontal está a deslocar-se muito lentamente no sentido SW-NE, vai chover em quantidades generosas por todo o país mas sem ser torrencial que neste momento já não interessa a ninguém


----------



## tozequio (27 Nov 2006 às 22:17)

Por aqui as últimas 4/5 horas têm sido de chuva bastante intensa e sem parar. Junta-se também o vento, que alguns períodos deve ter soprado a cerca de 80km/h. Mas agora a coisa parece estar a acalmar.

Neste momento 12.7ºC, extremos do dia 12.4ºC/13.7ºC


----------



## dj_alex (27 Nov 2006 às 22:23)

Luis França disse:


> Pessoal que está em Lisboa,
> 
> Parece-me que se rompeu um colector no céu   chove a cântaros como nunca vi e em pouco tempo! Apesar das adufas estarem limpas já está tudo inundado.




a imagem de radar esta bonitinha...


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2006 às 22:30)

Aqui também chove já com força é para calar aqueles incultos que vem à tv dizer que o pior já tinha passado então tavamos mal porque por aqui quase que não tinha chovido hoje agora sim agravou-se bem


----------



## thunder-storm (27 Nov 2006 às 22:35)

miguel disse:


> Aqui também chove já com força é para calar aqueles incultos que vem à tv dizer que o pior já tinha passado então tavamos mal porque por aqui quase que não tinha chovido hoje agora sim agravou-se bem



    ...eu qd vinha o trabalho ouvi nas noticias o gajo do boné da snbpc dizer q as proximas horas am ser de menos chuva...principalmente no litoral norte e centro...e foi precisamente dpois de ouvir o homem..q começou a chover com mais intensidade..e a cada hora q passa fica pior...


----------



## thunder-storm (27 Nov 2006 às 23:02)

Em Coimbra só agora parou mesmo de chover...este a chover de forma qs continua...moderamente a fraca durante 12 horas seguidas...penso ser um novo record estse ano em chuva continua...


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2006 às 23:10)

Aqui a precipitação continua e agora um pouco mais intensa. 8,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2006 às 23:20)

Aqui continua a torneira bem aberta tem chovido mesmo muito na ultima hora e picos a água já corre com muita força por todo o lado já ouvi os bombeiros n sei se já tenho inundações por Setúbal!...mas o pior já passou segundo o outro    esta noite e madrugada larga td por aqui depois sexta  ao fim do dia vem mais


----------



## LUPER (27 Nov 2006 às 23:24)

thunder-storm disse:


> ...eu qd vinha o trabalho ouvi nas noticias o gajo do boné da snbpc dizer q as proximas horas am ser de menos chuva...principalmente no litoral norte e centro...e foi precisamente dpois de ouvir o homem..q começou a chover com mais intensidade..e a cada hora q passa fica pior...



O Sr tem nome e é Louis Funne, esse grande comediante     , o homem nos seus Briefings de guerra parece um autentico general de 3 estrelas. Enfim, coitados de nós que temos um comediante a geral a SNBPC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Nov 2006 às 23:25)

miguel disse:


> Aqui continua a torneira bem aberta tem chovido mesmo muito na ultima hora e picos a água já corre com muita força por todo o lado já ouvi os bombeiros n sei se já tenho inundações por Setúbal!...mas o pior já passou segundo o outro    esta noite e madrugada larga td por aqui depois sexta  ao fim do dia vem mais





Kual a preocupaçao para hoje??? n vejo nenhuma sinceramente!!! 

Kuando temos uma situaçao de risco o IM faz o favor de nao avisar e agora que o risco e pequeno estamos a Cor de Laranja!!!

Cheias??? SO GRAÇA AOS ESPANHOIS!!! POR ELES JA NOS TINHAMOS AFUNDADO!!!


----------



## LUPER (27 Nov 2006 às 23:32)

]ToRnAdO[;17886 disse:
			
		

> Kual a preocupaçao para hoje??? n vejo nenhuma sinceramente!!!
> 
> Kuando temos uma situaçao de risco o IM faz o favor de nao avisar e agora que o risco e pequeno estamos a Cor de Laranja!!!
> 
> Cheias??? SO GRAÇA AOS ESPANHOIS!!! POR ELES JA NOS TINHAMOS AFUNDADO!!!



    , dá ai uma olhada ao radar


----------



## kimcarvalho (27 Nov 2006 às 23:37)

LUPER disse:


> Por aqui minima 13,2 e máxima 13,9 e prontos. Chuva todo o dia, a partir das 15.00h começou moderada e agora está a ficar forte Toda a gente se queixa de tanta chuva, até já ouvi pessoas com muita idade( +  de 80) a dizer que parecia como antigamente



Olha só se for por ai, não é geral, vem lá para o interior e vais ter uma surpresa desagradável...  

Por aqui nada de anormal, caíram aquelas "doses" de Outubro", coisa típica há bons anos por aqui de resto, o que posso referir é talvez um Novembro acima da média em água, mas nada de memorável. 

Ora digam-me lá se o radar não é pouco fiável, aqui ainda nem chuviscos caíram no entanto "ele" diz que sim!   







@Luis: Essa tua foto está excelente é photoshop ou paint shop pro?  
Está muito boa parece mesmo montagem.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Nov 2006 às 23:43)

foi so a revolta do portugues ao espanhol!!!

Tanta chuvinha!!! mas nada de situaçao extrema!!um dia de inverno!! os solos é que estao saturados!!!

kuantas vezes vi este radar assim e nem uma cheia houve??? sera situaçao para alerta laranja??


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Nov 2006 às 23:45)

foi so a revolta do portugues ao espanhol!!!

Tanta chuvinha!!! mas nada de situaçao extrema!!um dia de inverno!! os solos é que estao saturados!!!

kuantas vezes vi este radar assim e nem uma cheia houve??? sera situaçao para alerta laranja?? 

Isto é ironia!!!


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2006 às 23:46)

]ToRnAdO[;17886 disse:
			
		

> Kual a preocupaçao para hoje??? n vejo nenhuma sinceramente!!!
> 
> Kuando temos uma situaçao de risco o IM faz o favor de nao avisar e agora que o risco e pequeno estamos a Cor de Laranja!!!
> 
> Cheias??? SO GRAÇA AOS ESPANHOIS!!! POR ELES JA NOS TINHAMOS AFUNDADO!!!



Tens de vir agora a Setúbal e arredores ou então é só olhar o radar  o que está a cair à quase 2 horas não é pouco  para o Algarve esta frente já vai chegar bem desgastada mas para cima tem deixado muita coisa e qualquer água agora já é motivo de preocupação!!!  E as cheias não são culpa dos espanhóis são culpa das fortes chuvadas que caem quase ininterruptamente desde Outubro tanto deste lado como do outro lado da fronteira se fosse ao contrario eles diriam o mesmo de nos num cenário destes pouco à a fazer


----------



## thunder-storm (27 Nov 2006 às 23:51)

]ToRnAdO[;17886 disse:
			
		

> Kual a preocupaçao para hoje??? n vejo nenhuma sinceramente!!!
> 
> Kuando temos uma situaçao de risco o IM faz o favor de nao avisar e agora que o risco e pequeno estamos a Cor de Laranja!!!
> 
> Cheias??? SO GRAÇA AOS ESPANHOIS!!! POR ELES JA NOS TINHAMOS AFUNDADO!!!



bem...aqui acho q choveu mais hj q choveu na sexta...e de forma continuada...coisa q na sexta nunca aconteceu....tinhamos sempre algs periodos sem chuva....


----------



## Luis França (27 Nov 2006 às 23:53)

kimcarvalho disse:


> @Luis: Essa tua foto está excelente é photoshop ou paint shop pro?
> Está muito boa parece mesmo montagem.



Tás-te a referir à lua em quarto crescente com o "smiley"   por cima?
Nem um nem outro, está pura como saiu da mákina. A nuvem é que ia a passar por cima e fez-me lembrar uma carita risonha, como quem diz, prepara-te para o que aí vem! E veio mesmo, se me entendes  

Não há absolutamente truque nenhum nesta foto. Puríssima!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Nov 2006 às 23:55)

miguel disse:


> Tens de vir agora a Setúbal e arredores ou então é só olhar o radar  o que está a cair à quase 2 horas não é pouco  para o Algarve esta frente já vai chegar bem desgastada mas para cima tem deixado muita coisa e qualquer água agora já é motivo de preocupação!!!  E as cheias não são culpa dos espanhóis são culpa das fortes chuvadas que caem quase ininterruptamente desde Outubro tanto deste lado como do outro lado da fronteira se fosse ao contrario eles diriam o mesmo de nos num cenário destes pouco à a fazer



Eu nao estou a dizer que as cheias estao directamente relacionadas com os espanhois, pois nao tem culpa daquilo que chove!! tem culpa sim em abrir as suas barragens fronteiriças nao estando estas completamente á sua capacidade normal ou maxima da sua armazenagem de agua!!

por isso se o Tejo ou o Douro estao na maneira que estao é devido tambem aos espanhois!! ou á ma gestao espanhola das suas barragens!!

E UM PROBLEMA ANTIGO SEMPRE QUE XOVE MAIS NA PENINSULA!!!!


----------



## tozequio (27 Nov 2006 às 23:57)

Neste momento não chove e tenho a mínima do dia: 12.0ºC


----------



## Luis França (28 Nov 2006 às 00:19)

Pois caiu outra carrada d'água agora mesmo. A minha rua parece um afluente a transbordar. Na próxima carga prometo que faço um video short só para terem uma ideia! Acho que amanhã vou sair com a minha fatiota do fim-de-semana.
E o Funnès já fez algum upgrade ao mapa?


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2006 às 00:59)

Continua a chover 2 horas e meia depois de começar não parou nem um segundo se quer agora é mais fraco a moderado mas durante mais de uma hora foi bem forte! as nuvens tão a ficar mais soltas deve ter passado já a frente agora vai regar o Alentejo mas em menor quantidade Kim já deves tar  a ver chover por ai não!?!! temperatura actual 15,3ºC e 1019hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Nov 2006 às 01:11)

miguel disse:


> ... Kim já deves tar  a ver chover por ai não!?!!



Queres saber mesmo a verdade? Não   
Acho que me vou deitar e sem a ver!


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2006 às 01:19)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Queres saber mesmo a verdade? Não
> Acho que me vou deitar e sem a ver!



Tem calma ela vai cair ai esta madrugada mas vais já estar a dormir  mas já não falta muito dou uma hora no máximo   Aqui continua a saga ela não para  esta quase a fazer 3 horas seguidinhas mas a parte mais forte já passou por aqui!

Ps:volta a cair com força aqui...


----------



## Hugo Santos (28 Nov 2006 às 01:27)

Em Azeitão neste momento chove torrencialmente, e chove sem parar moderadamente a forte desde as 19h. Entre as 23h e 00h caíram 19.4mm em setubal, segundo o IM


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Nov 2006 às 02:28)

Pronto já posso ir a dormir. Já chove!   

Boa noite pessoal.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2006 às 09:30)

Bom dia Algarve !!
Aqui tem chuvido muito em Faro desde a Madrugada, mas está quase a parar, segundo os radares do IM !!
É o final em beleza, mas agora vem o tédio do ceu limpo e do frio !!


----------



## Rog (28 Nov 2006 às 10:18)

Por aqui 14,5ºC, choveu durante a noite, 1026hpa, céu muito nublado e agora não chove.


----------



## Santos (28 Nov 2006 às 10:53)

Bom dia, por aqui choveu muito toda a noite.
A temperatura mínima foi de 11,1º, neste momento estão 13,7º, 1023 Hpa e o sol apareceu.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2006 às 12:05)

Boas 
Aqui madrugada de chuva a Mínima foi de 12,8ºC neste momento tenho 15,5ºC e 1025hpa céu que esteve quase limpo agora está  ficar muito nublado mas não vai passar disto


----------



## kimcarvalho (28 Nov 2006 às 15:04)

Boas!  

Por aqui madrugada de chuva!, até que enfim , nada de especial mas foi chuva!  

A mínima foi de 9,7ºC. Actualmente tenho 13,7ºC com 1022 hPa e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Luis França (28 Nov 2006 às 15:05)

Boas,

Soube agora que Quarteira e Faro estão a braços com inundações por causa da chuva desta madrugada: inundações em casas (inclusivé a dos meus pais e a dos vizinhos de cima, devido a algerozes entupidos com folhas e ao fraco escoamento dos terraços superiores), os bombeiros não páram a retirar carros de garagens e caves todas inundadas, ruas alagadas, enfim, o caos do costume.   

Kim e Tornado, por aí o que se passou? Se calhar o mesmo.


----------



## jpalhais (28 Nov 2006 às 16:10)

boas
então e o fim de semana ? vai ser   ou   ?


----------



## Mago (28 Nov 2006 às 16:26)

Hoje está
Céu pouco nublado , 11ºC e 1024 hpa


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2006 às 16:49)

Por aqui tive uma máxima de 11,3ºC.
Neste momento: céu com muitas nuvens e 9,4ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2006 às 17:53)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui tive uma máxima de 11,3ºC.
> Neste momento: céu com muitas nuvens e 9,4ºC.



Sim foi um dia particularmente fresco!! nao passei dos 17Cº

Muita chuva, mas nao tanto quanto faro...e por agora ceu muito nublado!!


----------



## tomalino (28 Nov 2006 às 18:29)

Segundo informações do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) registadas hoje no Aeroporto de Faro, *em apenas uma hora, das 09:00 às 10:00, registou-se uma precipitação de 44,2 litros por metro quadrado *e uma percentagem de humidade relativa de 98% (a saturação é 100%). 

Diário Digital / Lusa


----------



## dj_alex (28 Nov 2006 às 19:11)

tomalino disse:


> Segundo informações do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) registadas hoje no Aeroporto de Faro, *em apenas uma hora, das 09:00 às 10:00, registou-se uma precipitação de 44,2 litros por metro quadrado *e uma percentagem de humidade relativa de 98% (a saturação é 100%).
> 
> Diário Digital / Lusa



Não foi mau de todo...deve ter provocado alguns estragos por la...


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2006 às 19:12)

Céu limpo e 7,6ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2006 às 19:49)

jpalhais disse:


> boas
> então e o fim de semana ? vai ser   ou   ?



boas
o fim de semana em principio vai ser de chuva  o frio por enquanto anda tímido   a minha máxima foi de 16,8ºC agora tenho 13,6ºC estáveis e 1026hpa céu limpo propicio a uma noite fria a ver se chego aos 8ºC mas por este andar está difícil de acontecer!!


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2006 às 19:59)

Por aqui tenho neste momento 6,5ºC, que é a mínima do dia. A máxima chegou aos 10,6ºC. A pressão continua a aumentar, está agora em 1025,0 hPa. Ainda existem bastantes nuvens no céu, espero que não atrapalhem a mínima


----------



## Mago (28 Nov 2006 às 20:22)

A temperatura aqui está a cair em flecha, deverá hoje chegar bem perto dos 0ºC a minima, Agora 5,8ºC 1026 hpa, 86% humidade.

Acompanhamento da temperatura ( Trancoso) em directo de 20 em 20 min


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Nov 2006 às 21:07)

Neste momento no Porto céu limpo e 8,8ºC!


----------



## Santos (28 Nov 2006 às 21:20)

Boa noite, por aqui está céu limpo, temperatura 9,8ºC com 1026 Hpa


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2006 às 21:22)

Aqui a temperatura cai a passo de caracol agora 13,0ºC a pressão é que sobe bem agora 1028hpa


----------



## LUPER (28 Nov 2006 às 22:14)

Maxima de 16.6 e minima de 8.8 que é a actual


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2006 às 22:19)

Quase  





Mas ainda vamos ter de esperar mais uns dias para ver a iso 0ºC a 850 hPa em Portugal Continental.


----------



## tozequio (28 Nov 2006 às 22:21)

Por aqui um dia bastante calmo e com sol. Máxima de 15.7ºC e neste momento mínima do dia com 6.3ºC. Mas já esperava mais frio para esta altura sinceramente.


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2006 às 22:34)

Por aqui também não tem descido muito. Depois de ter chegado a 4,2ºC voltou a subir, neste momento 4,7ºC.


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2006 às 22:37)

Incrivel aquela +10ºC na Polónia quase em dezembro!  

Aqui tenho actualmente 4,3ºC, a descida abrandou mas não parou


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2006 às 22:45)

Fil disse:


> Incrivel aquela +10ºC na Polónia quase em dezembro!



Novembro deve registar uma brutal anomalia positiva em grande parte da Europa.


----------



## tozequio (28 Nov 2006 às 23:11)

Por aqui 5.6ºC, daqui a pouco estou a apanhar o pessoal de Bragança 

off-topic: já repararam como está calmo o fórum?


----------



## tozequio (28 Nov 2006 às 23:28)

Só 1 curiosidade, que é algo terrivelmente duro para todos os amantes do frio: até esta altura (28 de Novembro) temos 1 dia com mínima abaixo dos 10ºC em Pedras Rubras. No ano passado tinhamos...21


----------



## Rog (28 Nov 2006 às 23:32)

Por aqui 14,2ºC, céu nublado.


----------



## LUPER (28 Nov 2006 às 23:36)

tozequio disse:


> Só 1 curiosidade, que é algo terrivelmente duro para todos os amantes do frio: até esta altura (28 de Novembro) temos 1 dia com mínima abaixo dos 10ºC em Pedras Rubras. No ano passado tinhamos...21



E quantos dias de chuva tivemos em 2006 e em 2005?  Já pensas-te nisso?


----------



## tozequio (28 Nov 2006 às 23:40)

LUPER disse:


> E quantos dias de chuva tivemos em 2006 e em 2005?  Já pensas-te nisso?



O Outubro do ano passado também foi chuvoso, e até houve dias com chuva e mínimas abaixo dos 5ºC em Novembro. Bons velhos tempos


----------



## Zoelae (28 Nov 2006 às 23:43)

Eh pá amanhã vai estar cá uma geada!! 
Esta noite temos de ver quem consegue levar primeiro o mercúrio aos 0ºC
(não vale por no congelador)


----------



## tozequio (28 Nov 2006 às 23:46)

Zoelae disse:


> Eh pá amanhã vai estar cá uma geada!!
> Esta noite temos de ver quem consegue levar primeiro o mercúrio aos 0ºC
> (não vale por no congelador)



Se chegar aos 0ºC nas Penhas Douradas já não é mau


----------



## LUPER (28 Nov 2006 às 23:56)

tozequio disse:


> Se chegar aos 0ºC nas Penhas Douradas já não é mau



Tu só com -10 de máxima é que não dizes mal da temperatura     

a maxima o ano passado foi de 13 e minima de 5.4, mas estavamos em plena entrada fria, não vejo uma diferença assim tao grande.


----------



## tozequio (29 Nov 2006 às 00:02)

Fecho o dia de hoje com mínima de 5.3ºC. Nada mau  



LUPER disse:


> Tu só com -10 de máxima é que não dizes mal da temperatura
> 
> a maxima o ano passado foi de 13 e minima de 5.4, mas estavamos em plena entrada fria, não vejo uma diferença assim tao grande.



Luper, não há como negar que este Outono está a ser anormalmente ameno, e nem mesmo os dias de chuva justificam tamanha anomalia positiva nas temperaturas.  

Com um Outono semelhante ao do ano passado já ficava satisfeito


----------



## Mago (29 Nov 2006 às 00:11)

+4,5ºC  1028hpa


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2006 às 00:20)

Aqui neste momento tenho 11,7ºC  1028hpa e 84%HR


----------



## Angelstorm (29 Nov 2006 às 00:21)

boas, por cá 11,4º (ainda), e 1029 hPa


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (29 Nov 2006 às 00:33)

Por Coruche, 9.4ºC e 1030Hpa.


----------



## Mago (29 Nov 2006 às 00:59)

Bem acho que já nao vai ser desta que aqui se chega aos 0ºC parece que já subiu uma média duas décimas aqui em todas as estações  
Estão 4,8ºC , Uma santa Noite para todos


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Nov 2006 às 01:15)

Luis França disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Soube agora que Quarteira e Faro estão a braços com inundações por causa da chuva desta madrugada: inundações em casas (inclusivé a dos meus pais e a dos vizinhos de cima, devido a algerozes entupidos com folhas e ao fraco escoamento dos terraços superiores), os bombeiros não páram a retirar carros de garagens e caves todas inundadas, ruas alagadas, enfim, o caos do costume.
> 
> Kim e Tornado, por aí o que se passou? Se calhar o mesmo.



Boas desculpa de só agora responder, mas não entrei antes....  

Como já tinha referido atrás, não foi nada de especial. Chuva contínua durante 7 horitas e foi esse mesmo o destaque, a duração da dita  .

Por aqui a máxima ainda chegou aos cálidos 15,3ºC.
Neste momento tenho 9,5ºC, mas já tive 8,3ºC .
Durante a manhã e tarde ainda chuviscou por várias vezes.


----------



## Senador (29 Nov 2006 às 02:41)

tozequio disse:


> Se chegar aos 0ºC nas Penhas Douradas já não é mau



é mais facil chegar aos 0 em bragança do que nas penhas douradas, não te esqueças da inversão térmica que ocorre nestes dias assim... quando mais abrigado melhor


----------



## Zoelae (29 Nov 2006 às 02:51)

O termómetro do Fil em Bragança vai descendo lentamente: 2,6ºC


----------



## Zoelae (29 Nov 2006 às 03:41)

1,4ºC marcava à 1h a estação meteo de Bragança e Miranda do Douro

6,0ºC em Viana do Castelo

4,3ºC em Braga


----------



## Bruno Campos (29 Nov 2006 às 08:07)

Minima de 4.8º C


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Nov 2006 às 09:29)

Bom e fresquinho dia   

Já vi que arrefeceu qualquer coisa, ainda não deve ter havido muitos zeros, mas lá perto!  

Por aqui a mínima foi aos simpáticos 6,1ºC às 3 da madrugada..
Amanheceu com nevoeiro alto, ou seja não tocava o chão, parecia céu nublado. E neste momento tenho 9,9ºC com 1027 hPa.


----------



## Mago (29 Nov 2006 às 09:39)

Temperatura Mínima 2.8°C às 5:59


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (29 Nov 2006 às 10:04)

Em Coruche, mínima de 5.2ºC às 8.00h.


----------



## FSantos (29 Nov 2006 às 10:27)

Em Gondomar, mínima de 3.6º C às 7.00h.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2006 às 11:05)

Bom dia por Setúbal a mínima ficou pelos 9,6ºC mas o meu destaque vai para a temperatura a esta hora que é de 11,8ºC sem seta espero que se mantenha assim para a noite que vem essa sim ser muito fria para a minha zona finalmente   pressão 1029hpa


----------



## Seringador (29 Nov 2006 às 11:16)

Boas,

Hoje, já cheirou ao Inverno, afinal começa daqui a 36h 
Viram a Lua ontem?         
Mínima de 6,6ºC, 1028hPa e 54% HR e um céu lindo de ver....


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2006 às 11:59)

Hoje tive uma miníma de 0,0ºC (tal como a estação meteorológica, se bem que só até às 6:00 GMT).

Neste momento registo algumas nuvens e 8,8ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Nov 2006 às 12:03)

Dan disse:


> Hoje tive uma miníma de 0,0ºC (tal como a estação meteorológica, se bem que só até às 6:00 GMT).
> 
> Neste momento registo algumas nuvens e 8,8ºC.



Parabéns!   

Então já tiveram geada com fartura não? 

Por aqui 13ºC e a subir...


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2006 às 12:03)

Hoje registei a primeira geada da temporada. Devido provavelmente aos solos estarem completamente encharcados, a geada não foi generalizada e observava-se principalmente nos carros, telhados e num ou noutro relvado mais seco.

O carro estava assim.



O que eu conseguia ver dentro do carro.




Começar a raspar a geada.



Depois de muito raspar.


----------



## Luis França (29 Nov 2006 às 14:57)

Vejam o tamanho das ondas nos Açores:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Nov 2006 às 15:30)

Com um bocadinho de gana, juntavas numa ou nas duas maos e atiravas á cara de um uma bola de 'geada' neve!!!! heheheh


----------



## dj_alex (29 Nov 2006 às 15:48)

Boas fotos DAN...qual foi a temp. minima por aí??


----------



## Seringador (29 Nov 2006 às 16:12)

dj_alex disse:


> Boas fotos DAN...qual foi a temp. minima por aí??



Estás a Leste do paraíso!  
Foi 0,0ºC


----------



## dj_alex (29 Nov 2006 às 16:19)

Seringador disse:


> Estás a Leste do paraíso!
> Foi 0,0ºC



Upps... pahhh....Por acaso estou a Leste, mas nao me parece que seja do paraíso...  

Nao consigo ter tempo para ler os foruns todos com atençao..algumas coisas escapam...  

Bela temperatura...por aqui(madrid) a minima ficou-se por 7.3C.

Em navacerrada chegou aos -0.6ºC


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2006 às 16:28)

Curiosamente, tive a mesma marca da estação meteorológica. Mas os valores mínimos das estações meteorológicas em Portugal, que constam nos sites disponíveis, são tirados até às 6:00 GMT. O valor mínimo exacto só o poderíamos saber se o IM o disponibilizasse. Agora já o faz, mas em forma de gráfico .


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2006 às 16:29)

]ToRnAdO[;18098 disse:
			
		

> Com um bocadinho de gana, juntavas numa ou nas duas maos e atiravas á cara de um uma bola de 'geada' neve!!!! heheheh


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2006 às 16:59)

Neste momento: céu limpo, algum vento e 8,4ºC.


----------



## Mago (29 Nov 2006 às 17:09)

Ola
Estava convicto que aqui isto é mais frio que Bragança e iria chegar primeiro aos 0ºC mas enganei-me , a diferença não é muita mas talvez da latitude ou outro factor, pelo menos hoje aqui teve dois grazitos em média mais quente.


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2006 às 17:28)

mag0 disse:


> Ola
> Estava convicto que aqui isto é mais frio que Bragança e iria chegar primeiro aos 0ºC mas enganei-me , a diferença não é muita mas talvez da latitude ou outro factor, pelo menos hoje aqui teve dois grazitos em média mais quente.



Provavelmente é a morfologia, isto aqui fica numa bacia envolvida por  montes. Pelo que vi, Trancoso fica no alto de um monte, mais ou menos como a Guarda. Bragança, em situações anticiclonicas pode ser mais favorável à acumulação de ar frio.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2006 às 18:21)

Em Setúbal a máxima ficou nos 14,6ºC longe dos 17 previstos neste momento vou com 12,8ºC muito perto já dos 11 de mínima previstos pelo IM   pressão de 1026hpa


----------



## tozequio (29 Nov 2006 às 18:42)

Por aqui tive mínima de 3.8ºC e uma surpreendente máxima de apenas 14.2ºC.  

Neste momento 7.9ºC e a descer


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2006 às 20:01)

Céu limpo e 5,1ºC. Ontem, por esta hora, tinha 7,6ºC.


----------



## tozequio (29 Nov 2006 às 20:06)

Por aqui a temperatura estancou completamente, neste momento tenho 8.0ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Nov 2006 às 21:20)

É pena este frio ser de pouca dura...amanha ja sobem bem as temperaturas..!Vamo-nos contentando com o puoco que temos!


----------



## tozequio (29 Nov 2006 às 21:22)

Não há maneira de fazer descer a temperatura, neste momento 7.9ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2006 às 21:31)

Aqui neste momento tenho 11,7ºC a descer em passo de caracol como ontem...


----------



## Zoelae (29 Nov 2006 às 22:08)

Não haverá nenhum milagre no próximo fim-de-semana, é que eu vou amanhã para Vinhais e não me importava nada que nevasse:


----------



## tozequio (29 Nov 2006 às 22:09)

Zoelae disse:


> Não haverá nenhum milagre no próximo fim-de-semana, é que eu vou amanhã para Vinhais e não me importava nada que nevasse:



Parece-me MUITO difícil, mas em meteo não há impossíveis...


----------



## dj_alex (29 Nov 2006 às 22:16)

Zoelae disse:


> Não haverá nenhum milagre no próximo fim-de-semana, é que eu vou amanhã para Vinhais e não me importava nada que nevasse:



Acho que não tens muita sorte Zoelae....


----------



## Minho (29 Nov 2006 às 22:22)

Finalmente atingi a mínima mais baixa deste Outono. Os 5.3ºC desta noite pulverizaram os 9.0ºC do dia 17....

Neste momento já começou a entrar alguma nublosidade alta e a temperatura estancou desde as 20 horas nos 11.2ºC. Pressão: 1027hPa


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2006 às 22:22)

Zoelae disse:


> Não haverá nenhum milagre no próximo fim-de-semana, é que eu vou amanhã para Vinhais e não me importava nada que nevasse:



Neve haverá mas a cotas altas, 1900-2000m para dia 1. No sábado baixa a cota mas também a precipitação.


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2006 às 22:31)

Aqui também está a cair mais lentamente que ontem, embora o céu ainda esteja limpo. É já o efeito da massa de ar mais quente que se aproxima.

Por agora: 4,4ºC


----------



## tozequio (29 Nov 2006 às 22:49)

Minho disse:


> Finalmente atingi a mínima mais baixa deste Outono. Os 5.3ºC desta noite pulverizaram os 9.0ºC do dia 17....
> 
> Neste momento já começou a entrar alguma nublosidade alta e a temperatura estancou desde as 20 horas nos 11.2ºC. Pressão: 1027hPa



Pois, por aqui a nublosidade alta também me está a estragar a temperatura: neste momento tenho 7.5ºC (baixou 0.4ºC nas últimas 4 horas)


----------



## Rog (29 Nov 2006 às 23:52)

Por aqui 12ºC, 1026hpa, céu limpo, Orion já me afigura à saída de casa...


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 00:07)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Por aqui 12ºC, 1026hpa, céu limpo, Orion já me afigura à saída de casa...




Interessante... assim é que se vê a diferença da longitude e da latitude, por aqui já está bem alta essa importante constelação!

Voltando ao tópico, a minha máxima foi até aos 14,4ºC.
A temp. actual 9,6ºC com ceú limpo.


----------



## Mago (30 Nov 2006 às 00:36)

Céu limpo , 2,7 ºC agora com tendencia a subir , 1028hpa e 97% de humidade
Minima 2,5ºC , máxima 10,7ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2006 às 00:50)

Aqui agora tenho 9,9 mas já tive 9,6ºC ta a subir agora...1027hpa....


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2006 às 01:26)

De novo a descer agora 9,5ºC  mas nada de extraordinário tendo em conta que estamos a entrar em Dezembro e temos um anticiclone em cima das cabeças


----------



## Mago (30 Nov 2006 às 01:38)

Aqui já sobe 3,1ºC , a pressão está pelos 1028hpa


----------



## dj_alex (30 Nov 2006 às 08:53)

Em madrid (cid. universitária) a temperatura era de 5.2ºC...Nao desceu mais porque está nublado...


----------



## dj_alex (30 Nov 2006 às 11:26)

Os gajos da turistrela estao cheios de moral...

Abertura da estancia a 1 de Dezembro....


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2006 às 11:38)

Bom dia por aqui a mínima foi de 8,5ºC agora tenho 13,2ºC e 1027hpa céu pouco nublado com apenas algumas nuvens altas


----------



## Z13 (30 Nov 2006 às 14:12)

Boas!!!
Hoje noite mais fria do mês na minha estação... 1,7ºC.

Este outono ainda não obtive nenhuma mínima negativa 

Agora 9,7ºC e não deve ir muito mais longe.


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 15:28)

Por estas bandas ficámos nos 7,6ºC.

Neste momento 15,4ºC e céu encoberto por nuvens altas. 1025 hPa.


----------



## tozequio (30 Nov 2006 às 16:33)

Por aqui até tive uma mínima de 4.1ºC, mas a máxima foi muito alta, 16.7ºC.

Neste momento 14.0ºC e o céu completamente encoberto.


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2006 às 16:57)

Aqui por estas bandas a máxima foi bem mais alta do que a de ontem com 16,2ºC neste momento inicia-se a descida que não vai ser muito grande esta noite pelo menos para mim infelizmente agora vou com 15,1ºC e 1025hpa céu muito nublado por nuvens altas...


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2006 às 16:57)

8,7ºC e um céu nublado por nuvens altas. 

Nevoeiro e alguma geada pela manhã. A máxima ficou em 9,7ºC.


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2006 às 17:51)

por aqui ceu limpo, temperatura de 9.1ºc a cair com 75%humidade


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2006 às 19:43)

Aqui tive uma mínima de 2,7ºC e máxima de 9,8ºC. Ontem mínima de 2,2ºC  o carro chegou a marcar -1,5ºC numa zona que ás 5:50 já estava com nevoeiro, e hoje chegou aos -1,0ºC. Neste momento 6,8ºC (-0,2ºC/hr), 75% hr e 1031 hPa.

Daniel, raspas o gelo á unha??   Eu cá se estou com pressa meto-lhe sempre água quente para cima do vidro e se não estou em casa raspo com o cartão mb.


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 19:44)

Por cá a máxima foi d 15,4ºC. 
Actualmente tenho 13,1ºC e céu nublado com nuvens altas. Por isso deve demorar a decher.  
P.A.: 1026 hPa


----------



## ACalado (30 Nov 2006 às 19:45)

Fil disse:


> Aqui tive uma mínima de 2,7ºC e máxima de 9,8ºC. Ontem mínima de 2,2ºC  o carro chegou a marcar -1,5ºC numa zona que ás 5:50 já estava com nevoeiro, e hoje chegou aos -1,0ºC. Neste momento 6,8ºC (-0,2ºC/hr), 75% hr e 1031 hPa.
> 
> Daniel, raspas o gelo á unha??   Eu cá se estou com pressa meto-lhe sempre água quente para cima do vidro e se não estou em casa raspo com o cartão mb.



hum, fil isso da água quente não é la muito aconselhavel pois podes ficar com um puzzle novo para montar  
abraço


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 19:49)

Fil disse:


> Aqui tive uma mínima de 2,7ºC e máxima de 9,8ºC. Ontem mínima de 2,2ºC  o carro chegou a marcar -1,5ºC numa zona que ás 5:50 já estava com nevoeiro, e hoje chegou aos -1,0ºC. Neste momento 6,8ºC (-0,2ºC/hr), 75% hr e 1031 hPa.
> 
> Daniel, raspas o gelo á unha??   Eu cá se estou com pressa meto-lhe sempre água quente para cima do vidro e se não estou em casa raspo com o cartão mb.



Ó Filipe tus é guarda nocturno ou quê!   

Se já fazes isso da água quente à muito tempo, tu é que sabes, mas olha que qualquer dia podes ficar com o vidro estalado.


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2006 às 19:49)

Aqui neste cantinho tenho a esta hora 12,2ºC e 1026hpa...


----------



## Santos (30 Nov 2006 às 19:49)

Por aqui neste momento estão 10,9ºC, a mínima da noite foi de 8,1ºC às 06.28, ontem tinha tida uma mínima de 6,3ºC


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2006 às 19:58)

Fil disse:


> Aqui tive uma mínima de 2,7ºC e máxima de 9,8ºC. Ontem mínima de 2,2ºC  o carro chegou a marcar -1,5ºC numa zona que ás 5:50 já estava com nevoeiro, e hoje chegou aos -1,0ºC. Neste momento 6,8ºC (-0,2ºC/hr), 75% hr e 1031 hPa.
> 
> Daniel, raspas o gelo á unha??   Eu cá se estou com pressa meto-lhe sempre água quente para cima do vidro e se não estou em casa raspo com o cartão mb.



À unha nunca mais acabava   e ficava sem elas  

Água também não. É mesmo com um cartão daqueles de plástico.


Hoje ainda tive uma mínima mais baixa que ontem (-0,3ºC), mas já lá para as 7h ou mais tarde.


----------



## Senador (30 Nov 2006 às 20:00)

Fil disse:


> Aqui tive uma mínima de 2,7ºC e máxima de 9,8ºC. Ontem mínima de 2,2ºC  o carro chegou a marcar -1,5ºC numa zona que ás 5:50 já estava com nevoeiro, e hoje chegou aos -1,0ºC. Neste momento 6,8ºC (-0,2ºC/hr), 75% hr e 1031 hPa.
> 
> Daniel, raspas o gelo á unha??   Eu cá se estou com pressa meto-lhe sempre água quente para cima do vidro e se não estou em casa raspo com o cartão mb.



Não precisa de ser quente, pode ser fria, n tens de aquecer a água e o efeito é exactamente igual... e poupas-te de um dia o partir.


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 20:06)

João Oliveira disse:


> Não precisa de ser quente, pode ser fria, n tens de aquecer a água e o efeito é exactamente igual... e poupas-te de um dia o partir.



O melhor é água tépida ou o cartão de plástico, se for água fria ela congela quase ao instante!


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2006 às 20:06)

Não sabia que se podia partir o vidro  eu já faço isso desde que conduzo á uns 4 anos e até agora ainda não tive azar  



kimcarvalho disse:


> Ó Filipe tus é guarda nocturno ou quê!



Este mês de novembro entro às 06h


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 20:09)

Fil disse:


> Não sabia que se podia partir o vidro  eu já faço isso desde que conduzo á uns 4 anos e até agora ainda não tive azar
> 
> 
> 
> Este mês de novembro entro às 06h



 Isso é obra, mas é tão bom ter emprego! à muitos que nem ás 3h da manhã nem a nenhuma hora! Aposto que aí em Bragança isso tb deve ser tipo Elvas empregos 0, desempregados muitos!  

Essa do vidro tens tido sorte! Olha que não é coisa pouco frequente, acontece e muito.


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2006 às 20:18)

A água não recomendo porque se está frio volta a gelar, mas sempre se pode usar álcool. O álcool é bom para derreter o gelo


----------



## Santos (30 Nov 2006 às 20:24)

Fil disse:


> Não sabia que se podia partir o vidro  eu já faço isso desde que conduzo á uns 4 anos e até agora ainda não tive azar
> 
> Fil aqui vão umas dicas, para ti em especial que vives no Polo Norte Português


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 20:28)

Santos disse:


> Fil disse:
> 
> 
> > Não sabia que se podia partir o vidro  eu já faço isso desde que conduzo á uns 4 anos e até agora ainda não tive azar
> ...


----------



## Santos (30 Nov 2006 às 20:30)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Santos disse:
> 
> 
> > Santos não podes colocar um pedacito maior, é que a letra assim fica minúscula!
> ...


----------



## Santos (30 Nov 2006 às 20:42)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Santos disse:
> 
> 
> > Santos não podes colocar um pedacito maior, é que a letra assim fica minúscula!
> ...


----------



## Mago (30 Nov 2006 às 20:58)

Trancoso Condições


----------



## kimcarvalho (30 Nov 2006 às 21:10)

Santos disse:


> kimcarvalho disse:
> 
> 
> > Kim não dá para por maior, deixo o link
> ...


----------



## Santos (30 Nov 2006 às 21:36)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Santos disse:
> 
> 
> > Obrigado Santos.
> ...


----------



## Minho (30 Nov 2006 às 22:10)

Fil disse:


> Não sabia que se podia partir o vidro  eu já faço isso desde que conduzo á uns 4 anos e até agora ainda não tive azar
> 
> 
> 
> Este mês de novembro entro às 06h


.

Pois eu aprendi com o pessoal de Bragança a usar um frasco de álcool! Já experimentaste? Um fio de alcool em Z pelo parabrisas mais um cartão e voilá!


----------



## Rog (30 Nov 2006 às 22:14)

Por aqui 14,2ºC; céu limpo; 1024hpa


----------

